#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Перерождения - опрос

## Alex

Несколько недавних тем навели меня на мысль сделать такой небольшой опрос (скорее чисто из любознательности). Интересно было бы узнать, насколько у участников идея о перерождениях завязана с практикой. Опрос анонимный.

*Большая просьба:* в гоолосовании принимать участие только буддистам, т.к. мне интересно именно мнение сознательно сделавших выбор в пользу Буддадхармы. Все остальные, конечно, могут отвечать в теме, не голосуя.

----------


## Топпер

Проголосовал за третий пункт.
По большому счёту для меня, что рай православных, что перерождение -  обуславливают моё поведение примерно в равной степени.
Принципиальны плоды в этой жизни т.к. они подтверждают правильность всего остального.
Как известно, только от слова "халва" во рту слаще не становиться.

----------


## Иилья

Довольно непросто выбрать из имеющихся ответов. Слишком категорично выходит. Верю, не верю, или все равно. 
Я бы так сказал: склоняюсь к мнению, что перерождения существуют, но на данном этапе для моей практики это не слишком важно.
Колеблюсь между вариантами 1 и 3.
Выбираю 3, но с поправками.

----------


## Echo

Без веры в перерождения буддизм превращается в психотехнику с довольно обширными и раздутыми практиками, да и не самую эффективную. Можно извернуться и вообще без всяких психотехник прожить эту жизнь без существенного страдания и очень в кайф. Просто потому что большинство страданий при совершении неблагих или необдуманных действий имеют далекую перспективу возникновения, а если жизнь одна, то есть большая вероятность, что умрешь раньше, чем они (последствия) наступят. Спрашивается нафика корячиться?
Выбрал второй вариант.

----------


## Huandi

Можно говорить даже радикальнее - кто не считает существование перерождений правдой, в любом их виде и любой трактовке, тот не может называться буддистом. Другое дело - сомнения в неких конкретных трактовках и теориях.

----------


## Иилья

Сложность ответа  в данном вопросе по моему заключается в определениях "верю" и "уверен". Что значит верю? Я не понимаю. Что значит "верю" в перерождения в контексте будд. практики. Почему Вы полагаете, что человек не верящий в перерождения не является будд. практиком? Идея перерождения может быть обоснована посредством собственного опыта? Она достаточно убедительна в качестве рабочей гипотезы, это да. Когда появится собственный опыт ясно указывающий на наличие перерождений, можно говорить об убежденности. А Ваш тезис "кто не верит, тот не буддист" странен.

----------


## Huandi

> А Ваш тезис "кто не верит, тот не буддист" странен.


Ничего странного. Цель буддизма полностью обусловленна теорией перерождений. Без нее это пустышка, фикция, абсолютная бессмыслица. Поэтому, кто сомневается в перерождениях (в любой, пусть самой извращенной и сверх-философской трактовке), тот сомневается в том, что Будда учил чему-то стоящему. Какой же это буддист?

----------


## До

> Ничего странного. Цель буддизма полностью обусловленна теорией перерождений. Без нее это пустышка, фикция, абсолютная бессмыслица. Поэтому, кто сомневается в перерождениях (в любой, пусть самой извращенной и сверх-философской трактовке), тот сомневается в том, что Будда учил чему-то стоящему. Какой же это буддист?


Т.е. главное, чтоб слово "перерождение" было?

----------


## Huandi

Главное, чтобы этот смысл был.

----------


## До

> Главное, чтобы этот *смысл* был.


"[В] любой, пусть самой извращенной и сверх-философской трактовке" ?

----------


## Толя

Угу... Не было ни прошлой жизни, не будет и последующей. Подобно тому, как в забродившем винограде появляются свойства, ранее отсутствовавшие, так и вследствие комбинаций первоэлементов зарождается сознание. Смерть тела - это паринирвана, следовательно - нет необходимости в учении Будды. Никогда не будет такого, чтобы после своей смерти сознание испытывало бы плоды прошлых дурных или хороших поступков. 

оттак!  :Wink:

----------


## Huandi

> "[В] любой, пусть самой извращенной и сверх-философской трактовке" ?


Да, главное - наличие прошлых и будущих существований, кармически связанных с текущим в данный момент.

----------


## Won Soeng

У меня есть убедительные доказательства существования перерождений, но я не уверен, что это именно те перерождения, о которых говорил Будда. Поэтому выбрал пункт 2.

----------


## Huandi

Если кто-то хочет поговорить о коммунистической идее перерождений в своих детях, то в той теории карме места нет. Да и бездетность становится сразу путем в Нирвану.

----------


## До

> У меня есть убедительные доказательства существования перерождений, но я не уверен, что это именно те перерождения, о которых говорил Будда. Поэтому выбрал пункт 2.


Для кого-то и свидетельство Будды и Сангхи - убедительные подтверждения.





> Если кто-то хочет поговорить о *коммунистической* идее перерождений в своих детях,


 :Big Grin:  



> то в той теории карме места нет. Да и бездетность становится сразу путем в Нирвану.


Как нет - как воспитал детей так они потом и аукнутся. Бездетность не путь в нирвану - так как по ходу жизни идёт воспитание не только своих детей, так что твоё однократное плохое отношение к кому-то может долго передаваться и дальше.

----------


## Иилья

> Да, главное - наличие прошлых и будущих существований, кармически связанных с текущим в данный момент.


Ну тут спору нет. Предыдущее связано с последующим. Кармические связи. я думаю, никто отрицать не станет. Просто возникает вопрос о том, что, собственно, перерождается. Нет непрерывности потока осознавания. Если последующее перерождение связано с предыдущим только непрерывностью кармического потока, а непрерывности потока осознавания нет, то у меня возникает , вполне справедливое, на мой взгляд, сомнение, что это МОЕ перерождение. Непонятно, где тут тот, который перерождается. Поэтому я и написал, что не совсем верю.То есть не в перерождения не верю, а в перерождающегося. Коллизия у меня выходит.

----------


## Huandi

> Как нет - как воспитал детей так они потом и аукнутся. Бездетность не путь в нирвану - так как по ходу жизни идёт воспитание не только своих детей, так что твоё однократное плохое отношение к кому-то может долго передаваться и дальше.


Ставить в зависимость от воспитания - слишком уж мудрено получается.  :Smilie: 




> Непонятно, где тут тот, который перерождается.


Так в буддизме же анатмавада - нет никакого постоянного перерожденца.

----------


## До

> Ставить в зависимость от воспитания - слишком уж мудрено получается.


Сам сказал - "в любой, пусть самой извращенной и сверх-философской трактовке" - теперь признаёшь, что коммунисты буддисты?

----------


## Иилья

> Так в буддизме же анатмавада - нет никакого постоянного перерожденца.


А во что тогда должен верить, как Вы сказали, буддист? В непрерывность кармы? так это очевидно, тут вера не нужна, а всего остального просто нет. :Big Grin:

----------


## Толя

Можно сказать, что развивается процесс (который состоит из множества процессов поменьше, динамических вспышек различных "психических" событий (дхарм)), он развивается (сансара) и прекращается (Дхарма) по определенным законам. Таким образом искать перерождающегося не придется. Кажущееся противоречие отсутствия субъекта разрешается сменой установки на причины и условия. Беспричинного уничтожения не бывает, как и беспричинного появления. Противоположное легко опровергается. Остается выяснить условия\причины, которые поддерживают развертывание потока. И опровергнуть, что его главная причина - "тело", атомы, молекулы, химические процессы и прочее в этом духе. Наверное - так.

ЗЫ если человек трудно понимает логические док-ва или они для него не убедительны, то гораздо лучше доверять авторитету Будды, чем сомневаться. Потому что доверие и сомнение - это то, что потенциально способно стать условиями действий, последствия которых, могут быть самыми разными. Вера в этом случае лучше, так как сомнение с большей вероятностью приведет к девизу "а после нас хоть потоп". Это плохо даже с материалистической точки зрения, так как известно, что материальные условия наследуются будущими поколениями.

----------


## Huandi

> Сам сказал - "в любой, пусть самой извращенной и сверх-философской трактовке" - теперь признаёшь, что коммунисты буддисты?


На треть признаю (не коммунистов, а что эта теория в тему) - как интересную попытку. В ней много промахов, конечно, и даже  всерьез обсуждать сложно. Например, смерть сразу после рождения = нирвана.

----------


## Huandi

> А во что тогда должен верить, как Вы сказали, буддист? В непрерывность кармы? так это очевидно, тут вера не нужна, а всего остального просто нет.


Я про веру вообще ничего не писал  :Big Grin: . По теме - Толя выше очень хорошо написал.

----------


## До

> На треть признаю (не коммунистов, а что эта теория в тему) - как интересную попытку. В ней много промахов, конечно, и даже  всерьез обсуждать сложно.


Опровергнуть её очень сложно.



> Например, смерть сразу после рождения = нирвана.


Отнюдь, родители-то расстраиваются от смерти ребёнка и т.д. Да и это не отменяет другие влияния на других людей. Ты расматриваешь только скандху тела почему-то.

----------


## Топпер

> Без веры в перерождения буддизм превращается в психотехнику с довольно обширными и раздутыми практиками, да и не самую эффективную.


Для кого-то да. А для кого-то нет.

Всем критикам "буддистов без реинкарнации": а вы не задумывались почему те, кто не берёт в расчёт реинкарнацию всё же буддисты (причём, думаю, не хуже чем сторонники "буддизма с реинкарнацией")?

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

Топпер, согласен. Прежде всего практика, которая сейчас, а не то, что было до или будет после. Суть преимущества человеческого рождения перед другими в возможности выбора, который мы делаем именно сейчас

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

В этом смысле, в контексте постановки вопроса, действительно наличие или отсутствие перерождений не влияет на практику, хотя и влияет на теоретические моменты постижения Дхармы

----------


## Толя

Даже если слово "реинкарнация" слишком кривое, чтобы отразить последовательность ПС (что и подразумевается под этим словом, больше нечего)... Скажите "буддист без ПС" и посмейтесь, потому что никаких основополагающих понятий, которые обосновывали бы цель практики Дхармы не осталось. 




> В этом смысле, в контексте постановки вопроса, действительно наличие или отсутствие перерождений не влияет на практику, хотя и влияет на теоретические моменты постижения Дхармы


Вы же не начнете вязать, прежде чем что-то выучите по теории вязания? Это глупо даже для такого мирского занятия. Но в случае с Дхармой, вы, почему-то, такое допускаете. Можете обосновать подобное предположение?

----------


## Ондрий

> Всем критикам "буддистов без реинкарнации": а вы не задумывались почему те, кто не берёт в расчёт реинкарнацию всё же буддисты (причём, думаю, не хуже чем сторонники "буддизма с реинкарнацией")?


это не правильные пчелы и у них неправильный мед.

Отрицать прошлые и следующие жизни - впадение в локаятику = ложные взгляды. 

Сл. жизнь вполне может быть не интересная в качестве стимула для чего бы то ни было, но тогда он либо очень уверен в себе, что уйдет в нирвану уже в этой жизни (успехов ему!), либо он p.thak jana = "обыватель, мирянин", т.е. его не волнует мокша. Иных вариантов в голову не пришло.

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

> Даже если слово "реинкарнация" слишком кривое, чтобы отразить последовательность ПС (что и подразумевается под этим словом, больше нечего)... Скажите "буддист без ПС" и посмейтесь, потому что никаких основополагающих понятий, которые обосновывали бы цель практики Дхармы не осталось. 
> 
> 
> 
> Вы же не начнете вязать, прежде чем что-то выучите по теории вязания? Это глупо даже для такого мирского занятия. Но в случае с Дхармой, вы, почему-то, такое допускаете. Можете обосновать подобное предположение?


Я и не допускал ничего подобного. Перерождения важны для понимания 4БИ, по крайней мере, без чего практиковать любые буддийские практики (пардон за масло масляное) не имеет смысла. Но в процессе практики опираешься не на следующую жизнь, а на то, что получается или не получается прямо сейчас.

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

И, соответственно, для практики не важно, есть ли перерождения или нет - я практикую, будучи этим существом.

----------


## Толя

Я чего-то не понимаю. Может быть понимание (сейчас) того, что следующая жизнь и, соответственно, страдание неизбежны, если есть неведение. Или вы имете ввиду, что если придумываешь какую-то отвлеченную абстракцию о следующей жизни (чего никто вам не предлагал), то нужно делать то, что получается сейчас? А что получается прямо сейчас?

----------


## Толя

> И, соответственно, для практики не важно, есть ли перерождения или нет - я практикую, будучи этим существом.


Вам кто-то предлагал практиковать будущим существом? В чем суть возражения то?

----------


## Echo

> И, соответственно, для практики не важно, есть ли перерождения или нет - я практикую, будучи этим существом.


Интересно, а наличие/отсутствие 4 БИ влияют на вашу практику или нет?

----------


## Толя

Вот ваше первое сообщение:




> Прежде всего практика, которая сейчас, а не то, что было до или будет после. Суть преимущества человеческого рождения перед другими в возможности выбора, который мы делаем именно сейчас


Первое предложение: зачем-то убирает цель практики, как будто она ценна сама по себе, а не вследствие своих результатов. Пример: *копать это круто*. Хотя копают всегда для чего-то и именно это "чего-то" и ценно, как результат. А знание прошлых условий поможет понять, как лучше сделать в будущем. Пример: колодец был неглубокий, из-за этого было мало воды. Мне надо копать глубже. Воды будет больше и я не повторю старых ошибок. И зачем это выкидывать из области рассмотрения? Это же полезно.

Второе предложение: выбор есть всегда производное от того, чего вы желаете избежать и чего желаете достигнуть. Прямо сейчас, безотносительно цели в будущем (хотя бы в следующее мгновение) выбор не сделать. 

Сможете более конкретно сказать, что вы имели ввиду?

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

> Я чего-то не понимаю. Может быть понимание (сейчас) того, что следующая жизнь и, соответственно, страдание неизбежны, если есть неведение. Или вы имете ввиду, что если придумываешь какую-то отвлеченную абстракцию о следующей жизни (чего никто вам не предлагал), то нужно делать то, что получается сейчас? А что получается прямо сейчас?


Для практики имеет смысл именно то, что делаешь сейчас (у меня дзадзен). Каким образом наличие или отсутствие перерождений повлияет на практику? Я на данном этапе пытаюсь осознавать те процессы, которые происходят сейчас именно в том существе, которым я сейчас являюсь и не могу осознавать ни свои прошлые, ни свои будущие рождения. Хотя понимание кармы естественно влияет на мое мировосприятие и на мою мораль в том числе, но к практике это имеет мало отношения.

----------


## Толя

> Для практики имеет смысл именно то, что делаешь сейчас (у меня дзадзен). Каким образом наличие или отсутствие перерождений повлияет на практику? Я на данном этапе пытаюсь осознавать те процессы, которые происходят сейчас именно в том существе, которым я сейчас являюсь и не могу осознавать ни свои прошлые, ни свои будущие рождения.


То есть для вас не будет противоречия в тезисе: просто копать - важнее, чем копать с определенной целью? Ведь осознавание - это всегда осознавание чего-то и в определенном ключе.




> Хотя понимание кармы естественно влияет на мое мировосприятие и на мою мораль в том числе, но к практике это имеет мало отношения.


Это и есть практика: тройка шила-самадхи-праджня. Размышляя о благих и неблагих последствиях действий (праджня) совершенствуется сосредоточение (самадхи), и -  поведение, мораль (шила). Все эти три качества совершенствуются во всех направлениях, не важно с чего начинать. Просто же сидение или счет дыханий - это подготовительные практики по отношению к этому. Вы же разовьете только то, что практикуете. Если качаете бицепсы - то разовьете их. Если сидите, то разовьете способность сидеть. Считая дыхания - внимательность к дыханию, а ничего не делая - способность к ничего не деланию.

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

Извиняюсь за свой стиль разговора - он  слишком невнятный. На вопрос Echo  ответ уже был ранее, как и на некоторые вопросы Толи. Подробней отвечу завтра. Толя - отдельное спасибо за хорошие вопросы.

----------


## Huandi

> Всем критикам "буддистов без реинкарнации": а вы не задумывались почему те, кто не берёт в расчёт реинкарнацию всё же буддисты (причём, думаю, не хуже чем сторонники "буддизма с реинкарнацией")?


Они как автомобилисты, которым не важно куда ехать, цель не имеет значение, а лишь бы ехать, крутить руль и давить на педали, сидя в правильной позе. А потом собираются в кружок, пьют чай, и охают, как же трудна истинная практика.  :Smilie:  Есть такие основополагающие вещи в Дхарме, без которых она теряет способность приводить к пробуждению. Нельзя ведь привести туда, куда человек не идет. Пробуждение это освобождение от цикла перерождений - зачем оно тому, кто считает их чем-то неважным, какой-то непонятной индийской сказкой?

----------


## До

> Они как автомобилисты, которым не важно куда ехать, цель не имеет значение, а лишь бы ехать, крутить руль и давить на педали, сидя в правильной позе. А потом собираются в кружок, пьют чай, и охают, как же трудна истинная практика.  Есть такие основополагающие вещи в Дхарме, без которых она теряет способность приводить к пробуждению. Нельзя ведь привести туда, куда человек не идет. Пробуждение это освобождение от цикла перерождений - зачем оно тому, кто считает их чем-то неважным, какой-то непонятной индийской сказкой?


По твоей логике сначало нужно познать нирвану, а потом к ней стремиться. Так ты первый тогда не попадаёшь. А по логике тех кто считает перерождения не важными можно освобождаться от омрачений и страдания.

----------


## Dondhup

> И, соответственно, для практики не важно, есть ли перерождения или нет - я практикую, будучи этим существом.


Каким этим и кто я   :Smilie: 
Надо тогда идти до конца а то здесь и сечас потеряешь  :Smilie: 

А если серьезно, то вопрос непрерывности потока сознание - вопрос принципиальный.

----------


## Huandi

> По твоей логике сначало нужно познать нирвану, а потом к ней стремиться.


А по твоей - надо стремиться к тому, о чем ничего не знаешь. То есть, быть дураком.  :Big Grin:  




> Так ты первый тогда не попадаёшь.


Почему это?




> А по логике тех кто считает перерождения не важными можно освобождаться от омрачений и страдания.


Страдание определяется через перерождения. Омрачения тоже . Внутри одной жизни это не особо актуально, ее можно как угодно прожить, лишь бы поприятнее, если за ней все равно ничего не ожидается.

----------


## Huandi

В буддийской логике есть строгое правило - цель не может быть достигнута случайно, без направленности к ней. И если среди бытовых примеров еще можно навыдумывать случайные достижения желаемого, то в сотериологии уже все совсем однозначно - нет верной цели, нет и нужного результата.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Толя*



> Скажите "буддист без ПС" и посмейтесь, потому что никаких основополагающих понятий, которые обосновывали бы цель практики Дхармы не осталось.


Всё верно. Для кого-то, что бы начать практику нужен кнут. Для кото-то не нужен.



> Пример: копать это круто. Хотя копают всегда для чего-то и именно это "чего-то" и ценно, как результат


Это всего лишь пример.
А ведь можно составить его можно и так: гулять - это круто. Независимо от того, куда придёшь. И тогда какое-либо дейсвтие может быть ценно и без глобального результата.
А, в данном случае, результат есть: уменьшение страданий в *этой жизни*.



> Размышляя о благих и неблагих последствиях действий (праджня) совершенствуется сосредоточение (самадхи), и - поведение, мораль (шила).


Это плохо, если совершенствование происходит только из-за страха неблагих последствий или из-за желания благих последствий  :Frown: 

*2 shubhar*



> Отрицать прошлые и следующие жизни - впадение в локаятику = ложные взгляды.


Никто их в этой теме не отрицает. Здесь говорят о том, что для многих это не принципиально.
Есть перерождения - хорошо. Нет - ещё лучше.

----------


## До

> А по твоей - надо стремиться к тому, о чем ничего не знаешь. То есть, быть *дураком*.


Страдание видимо, а перерождения как раз не видимы, так что...

----------


## Huandi

> Страдание видимо, а перерождения как раз не видимы, так что...


От страданий этой жизни в буддизме не избавляются. Облегчается психологическая реакция на них, но не устраняются они сами, как таковые. То есть, в случае "тех, для кого учение о перерождениях (по сути - о карме) не важно", возможна подмена освобождения от страданий путем устранения колеса перерождений, на устранения страданий в этой жизни.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, в случае "тех, для кого учение о перерождениях (по сути - о карме) не важно", возможна подмена освобождения от страданий путем устранения колеса перерождений, на устранения страданий в этой жизни.


А для других возможна подмена устранение колеса перерождений на идею вечного возвращения в мир для блага ЖС.

Извратить можно, что угодно. Было бы желание.

----------


## Huandi

> А ведь можно составить его можно и так: гулять - это круто. Независимо от того, куда придёшь. И тогда какое-либо дейсвтие может быть ценно и без глобального результата.


У нас выходит этакий "буддизм Паниковского", по знаменитой фразе "пилите, Шура, пилите!". Не важно, что пилить, лишь бы пилить.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> От страданий этой жизни в буддизме не избавляются.


Тоесть освобождение в этой жизни не возможно? А в буддизме возможно.

----------


## До

> У нас выходит этакий "буддизм Паниковского", по знаменитой фразе "пилите, Шура, пилите!". Не важно, что пилить, лишь бы пилить.


Нужно кроме "спасибо" сделать кнопку "дурак".

----------


## Huandi

> Тоесть освобождение в этой жизни не возможно? А в буддизме возможно.


Возможно. Но дукха ("страдание") и скандхи текущего рождения не прекращаются до паринирваны.

----------


## Топпер

> У нас выходит этакий "буддизм Паниковского", по знаменитой фразе "пилите, Шура, пилите!". Не важно, что пилить, лишь бы пилить.


Это у вас так выходит  :Smilie: 
У меня всё Ок получается.

----------


## Huandi

"У нас" я написал чтобы не выглядело, как оскорбление. Так принято делать у культурных людей. У нас в разговоре... В ходе беседы...

----------


## Топпер

Я уточнил, что в данном случае, у меня несколько по иному получается

----------


## fkruk

> возникает вопрос о том, что, собственно, перерождается. Нет непрерывности потока осознавания. Если последующее перерождение связано с предыдущим только непрерывностью кармического потока, а непрерывности потока осознавания нет, то у меня возникает , вполне справедливое, на мой взгляд, сомнение, что это МОЕ перерождение. Непонятно, где тут тот, который перерождается.


Надо отметить, что непрерывность потока осознавания нарушается не только в момент смерти, а вообще каждое мгновение. Потому что любое забывание - это нарушение непрерывности. А забываем мы 99% из того, что осознаем. Если не больше. Самое яркое свидетельство фиктивности представлений о "непрерывности потока осознавания" - это, конечно, сон.
Каждый вечер приходится "прерываться" часов на восемь, а вставая, наблюдать, как кусок полноценной реальности, яркой и живой, - последнее сновидение - стремительно испаряется из памяти за несколько мгновений. Какая уж тут "непрерывность осознавания".

----------


## fkruk

> Возможно. Но дукха ("страдание") и скандхи текущего рождения не прекращаются до паринирваны.


Прекращаются аффекты. Этого вполне достаточно, поскольку это и есть Ниббана ( по определению Шарипутры).

----------


## Huandi

> Я уточнил, что в данном случае, у меня несколько по иному получается


Как именно - по иному? Вы говорите, что для Вас очень существенный и базисный почти для всего прочего компонент Дхармы - не важен, не существенен. Вы как бы на него не обращаете внимания, да? Так я именно об этом и говорил - в результате ведь и все остальное, относящееся к Дхарме, подвисает, и становится несущественным.

----------


## Huandi

> Прекращаются аффекты. Этого вполне достаточно, поскольку это и есть Ниббана ( по определению Шарипутры).


Для частичной. Для полной требуется еще прекращение джнея-аварана (по мнению Асанги и остальных виджнянавадинов).

----------


## fkruk

В Палийском Каноне это просто Ниббана  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Вы говорите, что для Вас очень существенный и базисный почти для всего прочего компонент Дхармы - не важен, не существенен. Вы как бы на него не обращаете внимания, да?


Эта...
Вот объясни мне. У меня клеши и омрачения. Ага? Как вера в перерождения может мне помочь от них избавится? 
По-мойму никак.  Поэтому акцент я стараюсь делать на практику. А на перерождения не обращаю внимания.  Разберемся по ходу пьесы.  :Smilie:  

Вспомните кто-нибудь кто был в ОМ на лекции что говорил о перерождениях Аджан Сумедхо, а? А то я боюсь наврать. Ну что-то вроде что у него опыта такого сейчас нету и чего об этом говорить тогда...

----------


## Fat

> Вспомните кто-нибудь кто был в ОМ на лекции что говорил о перерождениях Аджан Сумедхо, а? А то я боюсь наврать. Ну что-то вроде что у него опыта такого сейчас нету и чего об этом говорить тогда...


Он  говорил не о перерождениях, а об умирании и посмертном опыте. Вроде примерно следующее: "...меня часто спрашивают, что чувствует и переживает человек во время смерти, я обычно отвечаю, что не знаю, поскольку я еще жив и у меня нет такого опыта..."

----------


## Huandi

> У меня клеши и омрачения. Ага? Как вера в перерождения может мне помочь от них избавится?


А зачем не веря в перерождения (будущие страдания) тебе от них избавляться? Живи себе так, лишь бы сейчас было хорошо, и всё! За буддийскую практику тебе ведь деньги не платят?

----------


## Neroli

> А зачем не веря в перерождения (будущие страдания) тебе от них избавляться? Живи себе так, лишь бы сейчас было хорошо, и всё! За буддийскую практику тебе ведь деньги не платят?


А если сейчас плохо? 
И потом ты не ответил, как мне помогает вера?

----------


## Neroli

> Он  говорил не о перерождениях, а об умирании и посмертном опыте. Вроде примерно следующее: "...меня часто спрашивают, что чувствует и переживает человек во время смерти, я обычно отвечаю, что не знаю, поскольку я еще жив и у меня нет такого опыта..."


Мда... так и знала, что что-нить навру...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Спасибо.

----------


## Huandi

> А если сейчас плохо? 
> И потом ты не ответил, как мне помогает вера?


Помогает не вера, а следование верному воззрению. Учение Будды это цельная система, из которой произвольно выбрасывать важные составляющие просто не правильно. Чтобы следовать верному воззрению, требуется следовать ему целиком, а не частично. Вот и всё.

----------


## Pavel

> Если кто-то хочет поговорить о коммунистической идее перерождений в своих детях, то в той теории карме места нет. Да и бездетность становится сразу путем в Нирвану.


Huandi, а как Вы считаете, Адольф Гитлер умер, переродился или жив ("живее всех живых")?

----------


## Neroli

> Помогает не вера, а следование верному воззрению. Учение Будды это цельная система, из которой произвольно выбрасывать важные составляющие просто не правильно. Чтобы следовать верному воззрению, требуется следовать ему целиком, а не частично. Вот и всё.


Не выбрасываю. У меня на этот счет ни опыта, ни веры. Просто не отрицаю.  Я не буддистко?  :Confused:

----------


## Толя

> Всё верно. Для кого-то, что бы начать практику нужен кнут. Для кото-то не нужен.


Это разговор не о кнуте, а о том, зачем вы вообще практикуете. При чем тут кнут?




> Это всего лишь пример.
> А ведь можно составить его можно и так: гулять - это круто. Независимо от того, куда придёшь.


Вы сами понимаете, что ваш пример некорректен? Если гулять круто, независимо от того, где окажешься, то значит гулять круто, даже если потом окажешься в морге, канаве или на помойке, т.е. там, попасть куда не желал. Последняя часть слишком противоречива, именно потому, что глобальна. 




> И тогда какое-либо дейсвтие может быть ценно и без глобального результата.
> А, в данном случае, результат есть: уменьшение страданий в этой жизни.


При чем тут глобальный результат? Я где-то говорил, что при обосновании продолжения потока не будет результатов в этой жизни? Это возражение на что направлено?

Результат же конкретный - прекращение страдания. И само страдание определено:




> и рождение страдание,
> и старость страдание,
> и болезнь страдание,
> и смерть страдание,
> и печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние – страдание.
> С нелюбимым связь – страдание,
> с любимым разлука – страдание,
> и не получать то, чего хочется – страдание.
> Короче говоря, пять групп привязанности (упадана кхандха)- страдание.






> Это плохо, если совершенствование происходит только из-за страха неблагих последствий или из-за желания благих последствий


Вы о чем? Различение кусала и акусала - это праджня вообще-то, а не страх. Или вы можете что-то различать страхом?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кто кого кусала? )

----------


## Толя

> Никто их в этой теме не отрицает. Здесь говорят о том, что для многих это не принципиально.
> Есть перерождения - хорошо. Нет - ещё лучше.


Вы попросту не выводите следствий из этих воззрений, и поэтому вам кажется, что беспричинное уничтожение (уччхедавада) лучше чем ПС. Вообще-то это ужас, конечно. Такое действительно в тхераваде популярно?

И еще - будущее существование здесь у вас находится в области вероятного, того, что, возможно будет, а возможно - нет, в отрыве от собственной авидья... бхава. Насколько это соответствует буддизму - судите сами.

----------


## Alexeiy

Не представляю махаяну без веры в перерождения. Если существа не перерождаются, а рождаются новые - кого мы спасти пообещали и от чего?

Дхарма лайт, понимаешь ли.

----------


## Huandi

> Huandi, а как Вы считаете, Адольф Гитлер умер, переродился или жив ("живее всех живых")?


Гитлер умер. Родилось другое существо, не Гитлер, чье сознание унаследовало следствия поступков Гитлера.

----------


## Pavel

> Гитлер умер. Родилось другое существо, не Гитлер, чье сознание унаследовало следствия поступков Гитлера.


Ну, так и "коммунисты" о том же.

----------


## Huandi

> Ну, так и "коммунисты" о том же.


У коммунистов нет кармы, то есть последствий действий, переходящих от одного умершего существа, к другому родившемуся. Именно это и идентифицирует существ, как один поток перерождения. Не нечто постоянное, а переходящие следствия.

----------


## Echo

Вообще сейчас множество психотренингов и полуэзотерических полупсихологических учений эксплуатирующих идеи буддизма в чисто прикладном ракурсе. Большинство из них скептические безо всякой мистики и перерождений. 
Если жизнь только одна, то эти учения более эффективны.
Можно в течении небольшого периода времени с помощью аутотренинга и гипнотических техник взрастить в себе позитивное отношение к миру и всю свою жизнь прожить на положительном тонусе.
Даже классическая психотерапия в отдельных случаях может избавить вас от ощущения "плохо".
Да чего там... любое мирское отвлечение дает в целом нормальное отношение к жизни.

----------


## Юрий К.

Alex, извините, сначала проголосовал (меня не волнует, хотя я с большим интересом отношусь к идее перерождения, главным образом из-за современных исследований), а потом прочитал ваше сообщение.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кхм, голосую за буддизм с перерождениями, но без запрета на прием психоделиков!

----------


## Echo

Вот тут Берхин и Щербаков сошлись на эту тему:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....E4%E5%ED%E8%FF

----------


## Neroli

Вот тут Берхин и Щербаков сошлись на эту тему:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....E4%E5%ED%E8%FF





> Аркадию:
> Есть люди, которых мысль о множестве будущих существований расслабляет и делает пассивными. Особенно, если они получили какое-то посвящение, "гарантирующее" просветление в будущих жизнях  Таким людям может оказаться полезным подумать о тех аргументах, которые высказываются противниками теории перерождений. Например, у нас нет памяти прошлых жизней, пусть даже таковые жизни были. Достаточно логично предположить, что и в будущей жизни, даже ежели таковая случится, также не будет памяти о нашей нынешней жизни. Стало быть, наша нынешняя относительная причинно-обусловленная личность, которую мы обычно называем своим "я", не имеет никаких оснований считать эту будущую жизнь своей. Это будет жизнь какого-то другого существа, возможно даже как-то с нами связанного, но не наша  И просветления в итоге достигнем не мы, а кто-то другой, который нас потом вспомнит и может быть поблагодарит за получение посвящения,  но нам нынешним от этого легче не будет. Что же касается некого гипотетического высшего и вечного "Я", которое связывает воедино все наши жизни, то легко понять, что это лишь предположение и что все попытки обнаружить это "Я" в своем непосредственном опыте закончаться лишь попаданием в пустоту  И тогда придется поджать булки и пахать ради достижения освобождения себя любимого в в этой жизни


Мощно.  :Smilie: 
Все время думала о том, что просветлятся буду точно не я.  Может мужчина какой, может белый слон.  Бугага.  
Но поджимать булки (ой) сил нету, тружусь для мужика, ни разу не жалко.  Побочный эффект практики.

----------


## Толя

Здесь речь идет об одном из воззрений о перерождениях, не совсем ясно, правда, - какого именно, а не опровергаются связи действий и их результатов вообще. То, что памяти нет - не значит, что нечто появилось беспричинно.

----------


## Huandi

Память вообще не относится к достоверным источникам знания...

----------


## Иилья

> Можно в течении небольшого периода времени с помощью аутотренинга и гипнотических техник взрастить в себе позитивное отношение к миру и всю свою жизнь прожить на положительном тонусе.
> Даже классическая психотерапия в отдельных случаях может избавить вас от ощущения "плохо".


А мне вот казалось, что от ощущения "хорошо", тоже избавляются практикуя Буддодхарму. И от "хорошо" и от "плохо". Разделение на хорошо и плохо-вот он корень страдания. Это не тоже самое, что просто психотренинг, даже если не упоминать о предыдущих и последующих жизнях.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Толя*



> Это разговор не о кнуте, а о том, зачем вы вообще практикуете. При чем тут кнут?


Зачем я практикую - я знаю.



> ы сами понимаете, что ваш пример некорректен?


Корректен. Он только для вас не корректен, ибо не вписывается в вашу схему.



> Если гулять круто, независимо от того, где окажешься, то значит гулять круто, даже если потом окажешься в морге, канаве или на помойке, т.е. там, попасть куда не желал. Последняя часть слишком противоречива, именно потому, что глобальна


Да, гулять круто независимо от того, где окажешься. А вы гуляете только тогда, когда знаете куда идёте? Не пробовали просто так гулять?



> При чем тут глобальный результат? Я где-то говорил, что при обосновании продолжения потока не будет результатов в этой жизни? Это возражение на что направлено?


А я где-то говорил, что *отрицаю* перерождения?



> Вы о чем? Различение кусала и акусала - это праджня вообще-то, а не страх. Или вы можете что-то различать страхом?


О том, что опасения за следующую жизнь - это прежде всего страх.



> Вы попросту не выводите следствий из этих воззрений, и поэтому вам кажется, что беспричинное уничтожение (уччхедавада) лучше чем ПС. Вообще-то это ужас, конечно. Такое действительно в тхераваде популярно?


Можно я сам определю, что я вывожу, а что нет?



> И еще - будущее существование здесь у вас находится в области вероятного, того, что, возможно будет, а возможно - нет, в отрыве от собственной авидья... бхава. Насколько это соответствует буддизму - судите сами.


Давайте так: вы мне можете *однозначно доказать*, что перерождения существуют? Ососбенно, если я буду говорить с позиций материализма. Если не сможете, прошу диалог не продолжать за ненадобностью.

----------


## Huandi

> Зачем я практикую - я знаю.


Так зачем? Это разве секрет?




> Ососбенно, если я буду говорить с позиций материализма.


То есть, не с позиции буддизма? Что для Вас более авторитетно и истинно - Маркс или Будда?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> То есть, не с позиции буддизма? Что для Вас более авторитетно и истинно - Маркс или Будда?


Послушай, а как быть с тем, что Будда не просил принимать его Учение на веру, а советовал проверять?

----------


## Huandi

> Послушай, а как быть с тем, что Будда не просил принимать его Учение на веру, а советовал проверять?


А он при этом говорил обо всем своем учении, или о чем-то конкретном? Учение о карме он предлагал сперва проверить на опыте, а уже потом ему следовать?

----------


## Топпер

*2 Huandi*

Давайте закончим пустой разговор.

----------


## Neroli

> А он при этом говорил обо всем своем учении, или о чем-то конкретном? Учение о карме он предлагал сперва проверить на опыте, а уже потом ему следовать?


А о чем конкретном он говорил?

С кармой, кстати, проще, чем с перерождениями.  Если наблюдать, то можно заметить, что гневливые люди очень часто попадают в гневающие их ситуации. Ну и т.д. Разве нет?

----------


## Huandi

> *2 Huandi*
> 
> Давайте закончим пустой разговор.


Я не вижу ничего "пустого" в этом. Очень важная тема. Но если Вы не хотите продолжать, то никто не вправе на этом настаивать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> А о чем конкретном он говорил?


Вот например в калама-сутре, речь идет о том, что клеши это  плохо, и надо основываться на этом понятном знании: http://www.universalinternetlibrary....y/kalama.shtml





> С кармой, кстати, проще, чем с перерождениями.  Если наблюдать, то можно заметить, что гневливые люди очень часто попадают в гневающие их ситуации. Ну и т.д. Разве нет?


Когда говорят о карме в 95% имеются в виду другие жизни. Так как та, что в этой жизни, более-менее понятна, и вопросов не вызывает.

----------


## Neroli

> Так как та, что в этой жизни, более-менее понятна, и вопросов не вызывает.


А мне непонятна. И вызывает вопросы.

----------


## Толя

> Зачем я практикую - я знаю.


Вы это опять к чему? Я же это не спрашивал.




> Корректен. Он только для вас не корректен, ибо не вписывается в вашу схему.


Моя схема обоснована таким образом, что показывает противоречивость вашей. Корретно то, что правильно и не содержит противоречий. Ваш тезис не таков. 




> Да, гулять круто независимо от того, где окажешься. А вы гуляете только тогда, когда знаете куда идёте? Не пробовали просто так гулять?


Не знать куда и зачем они идут могут идиоты, например. Когда люди идут на крутую прогулку, то стараются соблюсти соответствующие условия. 




> А я где-то говорил, что *отрицаю* перерождения?


А предпочтения уччхедаваде вам не достаточно? 




> О том, что опасения за следующую жизнь - это прежде всего страх.


Какие еще опасения? Откуда? Вы знаете, что это страдание и избегаете его. Где тут страх? Тот, кто переходит на красный свет смелый что-ли? бугага ((((




> Можно я сам определю, что я вывожу, а что нет?


 :Confused:  




> Давайте так: вы мне можете *однозначно доказать*, что перерождения существуют? Ососбенно, если я буду говорить с позиций материализма. Если не сможете, прошу диалог не продолжать за ненадобностью.


Давайте устроим диспут и посмотрим, насколько сильны аргументы материализма. (Только по всем правилам).

----------


## Huandi

> А мне непонятна. И вызывает вопросы.


Устроилась на работу - потом получаешь деньги. Это кармическое следствие - твоя сознательная деятельность стала причиной для будущих дхарм.

----------


## Neroli

> Устроилась на работу - потом получаешь деньги. Это кармическое следствие - твоя сознательная деятельность стала причиной для будущих дхарм.


А вот..., на работу устроилась, а з/п задерживают. Непонятно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Давайте устроим диспут и посмотрим, насколько сильны аргументы материализма. (Только по всем правилам).


Хорошая идея!

----------


## Alex

*Однозначно* доказать вообще ничего нельзя. Единственное, что я знаю однозначно - это то, что я существую в настоящий момент. Все остальное невозможно *стопроцентно* верифицировать.

----------


## Huandi

> А вот..., на работу устроилась, а з/п задерживают. Непонятно.


Выбрала плохого работодателя - кто виноват?

----------


## Huandi

> *Однозначно* доказать вообще ничего нельзя. Единственное, что я знаю однозначно - это то, что я существую в настоящий момент. Все остальное невозможно *стопроцентно* верифицировать.


А вот в моем потоке нет очевидности что "я существую". А есть очевидность наличия самого потока сознания - вот это действительно очевидно.

----------


## Echo

> А мне вот казалось, что от ощущения "хорошо", тоже избавляются практикуя Буддодхарму. И от "хорошо" и от "плохо". Разделение на хорошо и плохо-вот он корень страдания. Это не тоже самое, что просто психотренинг, даже если не упоминать о предыдущих и последующих жизнях.


На кой ляд избавляться от корня страданий если для этого можно потратить всю свою *единственную* жизнь? Можно прожить вполне себе хорошо большую часть своей жизни.

----------


## Echo

> Давайте устроим диспут и посмотрим, насколько сильны аргументы материализма. (Только по всем правилам).


Я за диспут!  :Smilie: 
Топпер вас никто за язык не тянул  :Wink:

----------


## Иилья

> На кой ляд избавляться от корня страданий если для этого можно потратить всю свою *единственную* жизнь? Можно прожить вполне себе хорошо большую часть своей жизни.


Подскажите как мне прожить хорошо оставшуюся часть моей жизни.

----------


## Топпер

2 Толя



> Моя схема обоснована таким образом, что показывает противоречивость вашей. Корретно то, что правильно и не содержит противоречий. Ваш тезис не таков.


Ничего она не показывает.



> Не знать куда и зачем они идут могут идиоты, например. Когда люди идут на крутую прогулку, то стараются соблюсти соответствующие условия.


А могут и не только идиоты. Это только ваше предположение. Я говорю из собственного опыта: когда иду гулять, часто не знаю, куда пойду. Для меня прогулка - это просто прогулка.



> Какие еще опасения? Откуда? Вы знаете, что это страдание и избегаете его. Где тут страх? Тот, кто переходит на красный свет смелый что-ли? бугага ((((


Бывает - безрассудный. Бывает - смелый.



> Давайте устроим диспут и посмотрим, насколько сильны аргументы материализма.


Интересное предложение. Я сам в этом вопросе никогда до конца не доходил.
Вы - весьма сильный логик и вполне возможно, что у вас получиться доказать несостоятельность материализма. Мне бы хотелось быть побеждённым в продобном споре (если бы я выступал с позиций материализма).



> (Только по всем правилам).


А вот этого не обещаю. Ибо эти правила - буддийские и на материалистов они не обязанны распространяться.

----------


## До

> Не выбрасываю. У меня на этот счет ни опыта, ни веры. Просто не отрицаю.  Я не буддистко?


Не такая хорошая как Huandi.

----------


## Huandi

> Ибо эти правила - буддийские и на материалистов они не обязанны распространяться.


Они универсальные.

----------


## Huandi

> Не такая хорошая как Huandi.


Нужно кроме "спасибо" сделать кнопку "дурак".

 :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> На кой ляд избавляться от корня страданий если для этого можно потратить всю свою *единственную* жизнь? Можно прожить вполне себе хорошо большую часть своей жизни.


*Самое дорогое у человека – это жизнь. Она дается ему один раз, и прожить ее надо так, чтобы не была мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы, чтобы не жег позор за подленькое и мелочное прошлое, чтобы, умирая, смог сказать: вся жизнь и все силы были отданы самому прекрасному в мире – борьбе за освобождение человечества (лха гья ло!). И надо спешить жить. Ведь нелепая болезнь или какая-нибудь трагическая случайность могут прервать ее.*

----------


## Huandi

Правила спора: http://www.mudrost.org/index.php/topic,104.0.html

----------


## Топпер

Хуанди, вы сами можете спорить по этим правилам.

----------


## Huandi

> Хуанди, вы сами можете спорить по этим правилам.


Это вопрос, утверждение, или разрешение?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Предложение

----------


## Huandi

Я всегда, в целом, "спорю" по этим правилам, даже когда этого не требуется  :Smilie: . Но я ведь не могу выступать на стороне материалистов, это ведь была Ваша позиция?

----------


## Топпер

Моя? Вы ничего не путаете?

----------


## Huandi

Вы вроде бы собирались "говорить с позиции материализма" в диспуте на тему перерождений, разве нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

А, в этом смысле  :Smilie: 
Говорить с позиции материализма да, могу попробовать. 
(Просто это не моя позиция "по жизни")  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Говорить с позиции материализма может любой из нас. Но защищать в диспуте следует все-таки точку зрения, которой сам придерживаешься. Иначе нет смысла.

А какая у Вас позиция "по жизни"?

----------


## Топпер

Возможно нет. Возможно есть.

----------


## warpig

> В буддийской логике есть строгое правило - цель не может быть достигнута случайно, без направленности к ней.


Это часто с нажимом утверждается, но не особо соотносится с опытом - вот если правильно чиркнуть спичкой, она загорится, хочешь ты того или нет. Хотя, конечно, всегда можно спросить "а зачем чиркаешь?" и действия в соответствии с целью более разумны, что-ли. Наличие будущие жизни, по-моему, не единственное основание для буддийской практики (замечание - я отметился за пункт 2).



> И если среди бытовых примеров еще можно навыдумывать случайные достижения желаемого, то в сотериологии уже все совсем однозначно - нет верной цели, нет и нужного результата.


Вот, например,  сутта о дост. Нанда.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...3.02.than.html
Вкратце: дост. Нанда все тянуло оставить монашескую жизнь, так как он вспоминал красивую девушку из благородного клана.
Будда показал ему 500 прекрасных нимф. Дост. Нанда сказал, что девушка по сравнению с ними - горелая, безносая и безухая обезъяна (хорошо, что ее самой поблизости не было). Будда ему пообещал все 500 лишь бы он продолжал обучение.
При таких обстоятельствах дост. Нанда обратно воодушевился на монашество.
Другие монахи, естественно, начали дивиться такому подходу и порицать его за торгашество в духовной практике.
Тогда, дост. Нанда пристыженный своих товарищей, уединился, занялся практикой и быстро достиг освобождения.
Такой вот переплет мотиваций  :Smilie: 

Многие из нас пришли к буддизму витиеватым путем  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Вот, например, сутта о дост. Нанда.


А какая связь? Где там случайность?

----------


## Huandi

> Возможно нет. Возможно есть.


Это называется "сомнение". Одно из ошибочных состояний ума.

----------


## warpig

> А какая связь? Где там случайность?


Связь - прямая. Где там будущие жизни?

----------


## Huandi

> Связь - прямая. Где там будущие жизни?


При чем тут будущие жизни? Вы привели пример сутры для опровержение тезиса "невозможно случайно достигнуть цели Дхармы". В примере этот тезис нигде не опровергается. Где же тут "прямая связь"?

----------


## Топпер

> Это называется "сомнение". Одно из ошибочных состояний ума.


Какой же вы умный, всё таки. Всё знаете. Мне бы так.

----------


## Huandi

> Какой же вы умный, всё таки. Всё знаете. Мне бы так.


Неискренность, кстати, тоже акусала.  :Smilie:

----------


## warpig

> При чем тут будущие жизни? Вы привели пример сутры для опровержение тезиса "невозможно случайно достигнуть цели Дхармы". В примере этот тезис нигде не опровергается. Где же тут "прямая связь"?


При чем тут "случайно". Пример, был в первую очередь о мотивации. И о вашем замечании - "нет правильной цели, нет результата".

----------


## Huandi

> При чем тут "случайно". Пример, был в первую очередь о мотивации. И о вашем замечании - "нет правильной цели, нет результата".


Не понимаю - с чем именно Вы спорите. Можете сделать так - привести некие мои слова, или изложить мнение своими словами, а затем сказать, с чем в нем Вы не согласны?

----------


## Топпер

> Неискренность, кстати, тоже акусала.


Вот и давайте закончим. 
Я уже один раз просил вас мне не писать. Прошу ещё раз. И в других темах так же. 
Честно говоря, давно бы уже поставил на вас фильтр, только обязанности модератора не позволяют этого сделать.

----------


## Huandi

Топпер, мне искренне интересно с Вами разговаривать. И мне непонятна такая реакция при разговоре на довольно отвлеченные (личностно-нейтральные) темы.  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

А мне не интересно, когда собеседники ставят диагнозы и т.п.

----------


## Echo

> Подскажите как мне прожить хорошо оставшуюся часть моей жизни.


Это зависит от вашего вкуса. 
*Радикальный*: лоботомия
*Бытовой уровень*: много хороших друзей, совместные праздники, законопослушная жизнь, социадаптированность, найдите себе адекватное социуму увлечение и т.д.
*Психологический*: качество жизни зависит от вашего умонастроения. Привнесите в свою жизнь больше позитива. События не плохие не хорошие, они нейтральные, вы можете выбирать как их оценивать - так выбирайте позитив. Обычно ваши эмоции упраляют вами - станьте хозяином самому себе и т.д.
*Полупсихологический*: Рейнхард, Ландмарк.
*Полуэзотерический* саентология, Зеланд.
По каждому направлению есть своя деятельность, практики... И это только капля в море.

P>S> Вообще давайте говорить прямо, а не играть роли. А то у меня сложится ощущение, что я вас от дхармы отвращаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> А мне не интересно, когда собеседники ставят диагнозы и т.п.


"Сомнение" это пока еще не диагноз. Как можно обижаться на подобное? Я, похоже, вообще не понимаю людей...

З.Ы.

Вот тут ищем слово "сомнение" и читаем по теме треда:

http://bookz.ru/authors/valpola-rahu...-whbuddha.html

----------


## warpig

> Не понимаю - с чем именно Вы спорите. Можете сделать так - привести некие мои слова, или изложить мнение своими словами, а затем сказать, с чем в нем Вы не согласны?


Я оспариваю _ваше, как мне кажется мнение_, что для успешной практики необходимо вера в перерождения. Вспомните, свой пост про автомибилистов, которые сами не знаю куда едут.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот тут ищем слово "сомнение" и читаем по теме треда:


Успехов

----------


## Huandi

> Я оспариваю _ваше, как мне кажется мнение_, что для успешной практики необходимо вера в перерождения. Вспомните, свой пост про автомибилистов, которые сами не знаю куда едут.


Мое мнение формулируется немного иначе: "для успешной практики необходимо устранить сомнения в учении Будды". В случае с примером про автомобилистов - устранить сомнение в необходимости ехать и в верности направления. Так лучше?  :Smilie:  



Топпер, я ни разу не хотел даже испортить Вам настроение, не то что даже обидеть...

----------


## warpig

> Мое мнение формулируется немного иначе: "для успешной практики необходимо устранить сомнения в учении Будды". В случае с примером про автомобилистов - устранить сомнение в необходимости ехать и в верности направления. Так лучше?


Лучше, но вы же все равно имеете в виду перерождения?  :Smilie: 
Вообще же, традиционное положение, что сомнения в учении устраняются после успешной практики (один из плодов вхождения в поток). Для практики, с сомнениями достаточно уметь справляться.

----------


## Иилья

> Это зависит от вашего вкуса. 
> *Радикальный*: лоботомия


Страдания есть. Однако не созрел я еще для такого вот выхода из сложных ситуаций. :Smilie:  



> *Бытовой уровень*: много хороших друзей, совместные праздники, законопослушная жизнь, социадаптированность, найдите себе адекватное социуму увлечение и т.д.


Это все быстро кончается, к сожалению. К тому же, это Вы просто какую то просто американскую мечту описываете, со старших классов школы отвратительно мне это.
[QUOTE=Echo]*Психологический*: качество жизни зависит от вашего умонастроения. Привнесите в свою жизнь больше позитива. События не плохие не хорошие, они нейтральные, вы можете выбирать как их оценивать - так выбирайте позитив. Обычно ваши эмоции упраляют вами - станьте хозяином самому себе и т.д.[QUOTE=Echo]
Пробовал когда то раньше, не помогало.



> *Полупсихологический*: Рейнхард, Ландмарк.
> *Полуэзотерический* саентология, Зеланд.


Не столкнулся в свое время со всем этим..а теперь уже поздно  :Big Grin:  




> P>S> Вообще давайте говорить прямо, а не играть роли. А то у меня сложится ощущение, что я вас от дхармы отвращаю


Именно по причине всего вышесказанного, Вы меня от Дхармы врятли отвернете :Big Grin:  . Это я чему все....не то, чтоб я в перерождения не верил, просто, как мне кажется, даже без полной и непоколебимой веры в оные, Дхарма может быть весьма полезна для человека. И необязательно его сразу к психоаналитику отправлять. :Smilie: . Убежденность в некоторых моментах, может стать и результатом практики, вовсе необязательно только ее причиной. :Wink:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Лучше, но вы же все равно имеете в виду перерождения? 
> Вообще же, традиционное положение, что сомнения в учении устраняются после успешной практики (один из плодов вхождения в поток). Для практики, с сомнениями достаточно уметь справляться.


то есть вы предлагаете практиковать лишь бы что, будь то даже безосновательное учение, основыванное на одном из многочисленных ложных воззрений ... и какой же плод ожидать в случае такиъ оснований?

----------


## Толя

> Ничего она не показывает.


Она показывает, что такое обощение "круто при любых обстоятельствах" применительно к процессу прогулки содержит противоречия.




> А могут и не только идиоты. Это только ваше предположение. Я говорю из собственного опыта: когда иду гулять, часто не знаю, куда пойду. Для меня прогулка - это просто прогулка.


Это не совсем предположение, так как обосновано. Если человек не знает зачем он идет гулять, как он это хочет сделать, каким образом это соотносится с ожиданием от прогулки, то как его еще назвать? Не обязательно, конечно, - идиот, но где то рядом. По поводу опыта: то, что вы не анализируете условия приятной прогулки не говорит о том, что их нет. Они могут учитываться автоматически и приниматься как должное, хотя это не совсем правильно. Просто прогулка - это прогулка не подвергнутая анализу. Так же как и утверждение Алекса об очевидности существования я.




> Бывает - безрассудный. Бывает - смелый.


Тогда и нежелание дурных последствий - не обязательно страх, а с точки зрения буддизма такое возможно только как неконструктивное отклонение.

----------


## Pavel

> Это не совсем предположение, так как обосновано. Если человек не знает зачем он идет гулять, как он это хочет сделать, каким образом это соотносится с ожиданием от прогулки, то как его еще назвать? Не обязательно, конечно, - идиот, но где то рядом.


Когда я ходил в детский садик, то приключилась со мной одна история, которая на всю жизнь запечатлелась в памяти. С детства я выглядел старше своего возраста, что, по-видимому, внушало моим сверстникам особое к моему мнению уважение. Как-то два пацана затеяли между собой спор, играя в машинки, чья машина лучше: "Волга" или "Победа". Так и не придя к единому мнению они обратились ко мне за решающим словом. Запомнилась мне эта история тем, что я заметил в себе борьбу чувств и мнений: одновременно я четко осознавал, что не могу взвешенно ответить, какая машина лучше, но при этом я хочу не потерять авторитет и плюс хочу поддержать того, кто мне симпатичнее. Эта внутренняя борьба произвела на меня неизгладимое впечатление.

Обсуждение в этой теме вопроса умирает человек с умиранием тела, перерождается в новом теле или нет мне очень напомнило тот спор пацанов из далекого детства. Из тех, кто так отстаивает значение веры в прошлые, настоящие и будущие жизни есть, кто готов дать определение, что есть жизнь, чтобы на этом основании уже говорить о рождении, умирании и перерождении? А то назвать человека идиотом лишь на том основании, что он не соотносит свои ожидания и результаты при прогулке легко. Но как соотносите Вы, Анатолий, свои ожидания жизни и смерти с результатом в форме своих утверждений о перерождении после смерти? Что же такое жизнь, и что такое смерть, после которой возможно перерождение?

Как показывает практика, вопрос о жизни или о смерти совсем не однозначный, а следовательно и само перерождение для различных людей может нести в себе очень разный смысл. Отнеситесь с большим уважением к словам БТР-а в этой теме и у Вас появится возможность лучше понять, в каких случаях какие характеристики сделают "Волгу" лучше "Победы", а в каких другие характеристики "Победу" лучше "Волги".

Очень надеюсь, что аналогия с эпизодом из детства никак Вас не обидет.

----------


## Echo

> Это я чему все....не то, чтоб я в перерождения не верил, просто, как мне кажется, даже без полной и непоколебимой веры в оные, Дхарма может быть весьма полезна для человека. И необязательно его сразу к психоаналитику отправлять.. Убежденность в некоторых моментах, может стать и результатом практики, вовсе необязательно только ее причиной.


Дхарма безусловно полезна, более того я считаю что это единственное учение способное освободить от страданий. Это я на всякий случай, а то мы куда-то не туда ползем  :Smilie: 
Только вот за одну жизнь мало кто обретет  плоды освобождения от страданий более значимые, чем во многих мирских практиках. 
Для убежденности есть первый вариант в опросе.

----------


## Huandi

> Лучше, но вы же все равно имеете в виду перерождения?


Вы договаривайте, что именно хотите сказать. Не надо намекать на что-то, я все равно не догадаюсь. Да, я все равно имею в виду обязательную необходимость для практики Дхармы уверенности, что это существование не первое и не последнее (если не предпринять меры). 



> Вообще же, традиционное положение, что сомнения в учении устраняются после успешной практики (один из плодов вхождения в поток). Для практики, с сомнениями достаточно уметь справляться.


 Сомнения устраняются практикой, да. Но не совсем такой, какой ее часто себе представляют.  Сомнения в перерождениях и карме устраняются изучением, а не медитацией.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Толя*



> Она показывает, что такое обощение "круто при любых обстоятельствах" применительно к процессу прогулки содержит противоречия.


Это только у вас противоречия т.к. вы исходите из сомнительных предпосылок.



> Это не совсем предположение, так как обосновано. Если человек не знает зачем он идет гулять, как он это хочет сделать, каким образом это соотносится с ожиданием от прогулки, то как его еще назвать? Не обязательно, конечно, - идиот, но где то рядом


Стоп. Вы вначеле ставили вопрос не "зачем", а "куда". Это две большие разницы.



> По поводу опыта: то, что вы не анализируете условия приятной прогулки не говорит о том, что их нет. Они могут учитываться автоматически и приниматься как должное, хотя это не совсем правильно. Просто прогулка - это прогулка не подвергнутая анализу.


Это ваше предположение. Не пытайтесь втиснуть меня в рамки *вашего* шаблона.
Вы можете *однозначно* доказать, что мы обязательно *знаем* куда идём во время прогулки?

Приведу пример: я иду гулять по незнакомому городу. По вашей логике получается, что не зная, куда я иду я вообще не могу гулять. 




> Тогда и нежелание дурных последствий - не обязательно стра


Не обязательно. Но может быть и страхом.

----------


## Huandi

Когда человек гуляет без цели куда-то прийти, то у него просто другая цель - подышать воздухом, посмотреть на город, побездельничать и т.п. И он, имея такую цель, и поступая соответственно, приходит к нужному результату - дышит, смотрит, бездельничает. Деятельность же без цели бывает только у идиотов.

----------


## Топпер

Huandi Я просил более меня не комментировать и со мной не общаться.

----------


## Pavel

> Да, я все равно имею в виду обязательную необходимость для практики Дхармы уверенности, что это существование не первое и не последнее (если не предпринять меры).


Поясните, пожалуйста, каким именно образом влияет Ваше умозаключение (именно умозаключение, а не практическое знание!) о том, что, например, до сегодняшнего момента Вами уже прожито 1500 жизней неведомо в каком качестве и будет прожито в будущем неведомое количество жизней в неведомо каком качестве влияет как *необходимое* условие на Вашу практику Дхармы? Может быть практика специфическая? Неужели умозрительная оценка продолжительности Вашей жизни столь принципиальна для Вас? Или принципиален именно тот факт, что Вам не ведомо, что было раньше, и что будет потом?

Представьте себе, что Вы обладаете реальным опытом перерождений и все Ваши прошлые 1500 жизней Вам ведомы и хранятся в памяти. Чем тогда Ваша жизнь в 1500 жизней отличается от жизни в 15 лет кроме масштаба рассмотрения? *Или в этой жизни Вы являете собой нечто неизменное, впротивовес изменениям в результате перерождений?*

----------


## Eternal Jew

Извините, уважаемые! 

Я ни-че-го не понял в вашему высокумудром споре, кроме того, что почти каждый из участников в качестве подтверждения своей точки зрения (предложенной в голосовании), использует свои личные примеры, а это, увы, не самый хороший способ доказательства.

Сам я проголосовал за пункт:



> *Я уверен в перерождении после смерти и у меня есть убедительные для меня подтверждения тому.*


Почему? 

Во-первых, у меня перед глазами есть убедительные подтверждения, в частности, многочисленнейшие сознательные перерождения таких сострадательных Учителей как ЕС Кармапа и ЕС Далай-лама и сотен других тулку - Патрула Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (а также убедительнейшая процедура предсказания будущего места рождения, поиска нового воплощения и его опознания).

Во-вторых, уж извините, если кто относится к следующему заявлению со скепсисом, но если человек, именующий себя "буддистом" не верит в перерождения или этот вопрос безразличен для его личной практики, то он буддистом не является. Это сказал не я, но так постулируется во множественных трудах по Дхарме.

В качестве доказательства вышеприведенного, позволю себе процитировать *"Гарвардские лекции" ЕС Далай-ламы XIV*. (см. ниже)

----------


## Eternal Jew

ЕС Далай-лама XIV

*МИРЫ САНСАРЫ И КРУГОВОРОТ БЫТИЯ*

*Разнообразные виды страдания имеют место в трех мирах сансары — мире желаний, мире форм и мире без форм. Эти три мира являют собой различные уровни круговорота бытия, рассматриваемые как результат деятельности трех уровней сознания, которые различаются по степени их концептуальности. Новое рождение в мире без форм есть следствие тончайшего уровня сосредоточения; новое рождение в мире форм — следствие низших уровней сосредоточения; новое рождение в мире желаний, нашем мире, — следствие еще более низкого уровня сознания, не достигшего подобного сосредоточения.*

В пределах мира без форм существуют четыре уровня, которые последовательно переходят от более грубых к более тонким. Они называются: безграничное пространство, безграничное сознание, ничто и вершина бытия. Если быть кратким, в мире форм существуют четыре уровня сансары: так называемые первый, второй, третий и четвертый уровни сосредоточения. Если рассматривать более подробно, существует либо шестнадцать, либо семнадцать уровней мира форм. По сравнению с обитателями низших миров, все виды обитателей мира форм и мира без форм считаются счастливо переродившимися существами и относятся к классу богов.

Мир желаний населяют преимущественно два вида существ, причем одни находятся в счастливых уделах, а другие — в несчастливых. Существами в счастливых уделах считаются боги, асуры (полубоги) и люди. Боги мира желаний, в свою очередь, делятся на шесть видов: четыре линии великих царей, небеса тридцати трех (богов), земля без сражений, земля радости, земля наслаждающихся (чудесными) творениями и земля использующих (чудесные) творения других. Существами в несчастливых уделах считаются животные, голодные духи и обитатели адских миров.

В мире желаний существа предаются удовольствиям пяти желанных: форм, звуков, запахов, вкусов и осязаемых объектов.

Мир форм состоит из двух частей: в низшей существа не увлекаются внешними удовольствиями, но испытывают наслаждения внутреннего созерцания. В высшей части существа вообще отвратились от услаждающих чувств и испытывают нейтральные чувства.

В мире без форм все формы, звуки, запахи, вкусы и осязаемые объекты, а также пять чувств, дающих наслаждения ими, отсутствуют; здесь царит лишь сознание, и существа испытывают только нейтральные чувства, сосредоточенно и без отвлечений.

Есть шесть типов живых существ, которые движутся в круговороте бытия: боги, полубоги, люди, голодные духи, животные и мученики адов. К богам относятся существа в мирах форм и без форм, и шесть типов богов мира желаний. Полубоги подобны богам, но злонамеренны и грубы. Люди — обитатели так называемых четырех «материков» и тому подобного. Голодные духи — многочисленные разновидности существ, мучимых голодом и жаждой. Животные — те, что живут в океане и на поверхности земли. Мученики адов — существа, имеющие разные цвета и виды в зависимости от их собственных прежних деяний.

*Суть выражения круговорот бытия в том, что это — процесс, неподвластный ничьему контролю, происходящий в соответствии с омрачёнными действиями и сквернами. Его сущностная природа горесть; он создает основу для страданий настоящего и порождения страданий в будущем. Строго говоря, круговорот бытия — это осквернённые психофизические совокупности сложившиеся как результат омраченных действий и скверн. Поскольку нет ничего всех трех мирах, что не входило в круговорот бытия, то психофизические совокупности всех существ и составляют круговорот бытия.*

*Каковы корни круговорота бытия? Источников страдания два: омраченные действия и скверны.* Скверны определяются как периферийные факторы сознания и сами по себе не являются ни одним из шести основных сознаний (глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела и ума). Однако когда проявляется какой-либо из оскверняющих факторов сознания, основное сознание подпадает под его влияние, идет туда, куда ведёт его скверна, и тем самым «накапливает» дурное действие.

Существует великое множество различных скверн, но основные — это эгоистичное желание, злоба, гордость, ложные взгляды и т. д. Из них главные — желание и злоба. Злость появляется из-за первоначальной привязанности к самому себе, когда случается что-либо нежелательное. Затем из-за привязанности к себе появляется гордость, и человек считает себя лучше других. Точно так же, когда мы чего-то не знаем, появляется ложное представление, что данный объект не существует. Отчего с такой огромной силой возникают привязанность к себе и все прочие подобные явления? Они возникают в силу безначальной обусловленности сознания, крепко держащегося за «я, я» даже во сне. Эта ложная концепция «я» появляется из-за отсутствия знаний о сущности вещей. То обстоятельство, что все объекты лишены (букв. — «пусты) самосущего бытия, неочевидно, и кажется, что вещи обладают независимой реальностью; отсюда и проистекает представление о значимости собственного «я». Следовательно, концепция, что явления обладают независимой реальностью, представляет собой скверну неведения, которая и есть первичный корень всех прочих скверн.

Что касается числа миров, то можно говорить о скоплении миров, состоящем из миллиарда мировых систем, которые по своему устройству сходны с нашим миром. Считается, что формирование и распад этого миллиарда мировых систем происходят почти одновременно. Именно об этом говорится в «Сокровищнице Абхидхармы» Васубандху. Помимо этого в «Тантре посвящения Ваджрапани» сказано, что миллиард мировых систем по миллиарду миров в каждой называют бесконечным океаном, миллиард бесконечных океанов — первым потоком бесконечных океанов, миллиард таких первых потоков бесконечных океанов — средним потоком бесконечных океанов, и миллиард средних потоков бесконечных океанов — третьим потоком бесконечных океанов. Это самое большое число мировых систем: все последующие системы называются просто бесконечными. Несмотря на приведенные в тексте огромные количества миров, в нем говорится, что в целом миры неисчислимы.

В любом случае вы видите, что, по убеждению буддистов, мир бесконечен и его обитатели неисчислимы. В связи с этим некоторые задаются вопросом: «Если живых существ бесчисленное множество, не бессмысленно ли зарождать бодхичитту, или намерение достичь просветления ради блага всех живых существ?» На это можно сказать, что само по себе намерение имеет огромное значение. Если человек зарождает хорошее намерение, не столь уж важно, сможет ли он осуществить задуманное. Решимость и сила воли не имеют границ. Если с самого начала присутствует сильная решимость, ваше намерение будет весомым, даже если оно неосуществимо. А достигнете вы своей цели или нет — это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Eternal Jew

ЕС Далай-лама XIV

*ПРОЦЕСС УМИРАНИЯ И ПЕРЕРОЖДЕНИЯ*

*В зависимости от уровней грубости и утонченности ума существуют три мира и шесть видов существ, пребывающих в процессе перерождения.* Однако, согласно буддийским воззрениям, существа не достигают освобождения, поднимаясь с одного из этих уровней на другой. Ведь достичь вершины бытия — не значит оказаться на пороге освобождения: даже отсюда легко низвергнуться в низшие миры. Поэтому говорят, что нельзя определенно утверждать, где мы родимся в следующий раз.

*Как происходит переход от одной жизни к другой?* Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, в первую очередь необходимо рассмотреть процесс перерождения. Новое рождение обусловлено главным образом непрерывностью потока сознания. В целом различают два вида явлений: внутреннее сознание и внешняя материя. Материя может служить вспомогательной причиной для порождения сознания, например в том случае, когда материальный, зримый объект является причиной порождения сознания в аспекте этого объекта. Это называется условием воспринимаемого объекта. Однако материя не может являться сущностной причиной сознания. Чтобы разъяснить это положение, рассмотрим три причинных условия порождения, скажем, зрительного сознания. Это уполномочивающее условие, условие воспринимаемого объекта и непосредственно предшествующее условие. У каждого из трех условий своя уникальная функция. К примеру, тот факт, что зрительное сознание способно воспринимать видимую форму, а не звук, обусловлено силой «зрительного чувства» (тончайшего, прозрачнейшего вещества, находящегося в глазу), которое и является уполномочивающим условием зрительного сознания. То, что зрительное сознание порождается, скажем, в аспекте голубого, а не желтого цвета, обусловлено самим пятном голубого цвета, которое и является условием воспринимаемого объекта. Также то, что порожденное зрительное сознание по своей сути есть ясность и познающая способность, обусловлено непосредственно предшествующим моментом сознания, который и служит его непосредственно предшествующим условием.

Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала и поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен.

*Благоприятность или неблагоприятность следующего рождения определяется тем, какова умственная деятельность существа в нынешней жизни. В целом мы сами не властны выбирать, где и как нам родиться, — это зависит от сил кармы.* Однако незадолго до смерти мы можем повлиять на свою дальнейшую судьбу, так как в этот период проявляется одна из множества ранее накопленных нами карм. Значит, если в это время особенно постараться зародить стремление к добродетели, то можно укрепить и активизировать благую карму. Если же человек в своем духовном развитии достиг высокого уровня и способен управлять своим новым рождением, он имеет возможность не просто родиться в очередной раз, а осознанно переродиться. Существует множество видов осознанного перерождения, но давайте вернемся к нашей основной теме.

*Как происходит переход от одной жизни к другой?* Когда обитатель мира желаний или мира форм умирает, чтобы заново родиться в мире без форм, между двумя его жизнями нет промежуточного состояния (бардо), тогда как во всех остальных случаях перед новым рождением существует промежуточное состояние между этой и следующей жизнью. Как наступает смерть и какова природа следующего за ней состояния бардо? Смерть может наступить по истечении срока жизни вследствие исчерпания заслуг, или же в результате несчастного случая. В соответствии с весьма схематичным объяснением смерти в «Сокровищнице Абхидхармы» Васубандху, ум в момент смерти может быть столь же добродетелен, как и в наипервейший момент зачатия. В этом случае добродетельный ум в момент смерти может явиться непосредственным предшествующим условием для порождения добродетельного ума при зачатии для следующей жизни. Однако Асанга в «Антологии Абхидхармы» трактует этот вопрос более тонко: согласно его объяснению, ум в момент смерти всегда нейтрален, так же как и ум в первый момент нового рождения. В дополнение к этому, в Махаануттара-йогатантре говорится о гораздо более тонких уровнях сознания, используя которые опытный йогин способен легко превратить даже наитончайший ум ясного света смерти в добродетельное сознание.

Обычно тот, кто в течение всей жизни усердно развивал в себе добродетели, умирает легче и спокойнее, чем тот, кто творил много дурных дел; последнего ждет нелегкая и беспокойная смерть. И всё же, если большую часть жизни вы будете искренне стремиться помогать другим, то на смертном одре вам будет не о чем сожалеть. Вы будете знать, что сделали всё возможное, чтобы прожить жизнь плодотворно и осмысленно. Это один из лучших способов преодолеть страх перед смертью. Что же касается тех, кто всю жизнь обманывал, предавал и унижал других, то у них к моменту смерти развивается глубокое чувство вины, и умирают они с нечистой совестью. Даже близкие друзья могут не подозревать о ваших тайных чувствах, но придет ваш последний день, и так тщательно скрываемое беспокойство всплывет на поверхность.

У разных людей во время умирания телесное тепло покидает тело по-разному. У тех, кто накопил значительную благую карму, телесное тепло в первую очередь покидает нижнюю часть тела, тогда как у тех, кто накопил много неблагой кармы, тепло сначала покидает верхнюю его часть. Затем постепенно внешнее дыхание прекращается, и всё тепло собирается в районе сердца.

В соответствии с системой Махаануттара-йогатантры, процесс умирания связан с растворением четырех или, согласно другим классификациям, пяти элементов, из которых состоит наше тело. Согласно данному толкованию, способность этих элементов служить опорой соответствующих видов сознания постепенно слабеет, тем самым порождая последовательность мысленных видений. Когда элемент земля теряет способность служить опорой сознания, внешне это проявляется в том, что тело худеет, и так далее. При этом, по толкованию системы Гухьясамаджа, у умирающего возникает видение-мираж. Затем, когда элемент вода теряет способность служить опорой сознания, язык умирающего высыхает, а глаза глубоко западают. В это время ему кажется, будто он видит дым. Далее, когда элемент огонь теряет способность служить опорой сознания, телесное тепло покидает конечности и скапливается в районе сердца в указанном выше порядке. При этом внутренним зрением умирающий видит светлячков. Затем, когда элемент ветер, или воздух, теряет способность служить опорой сознания, умирающий испускает дух и в пространстве перед ним возникает очередное видение — свет, как от горящего масляного светильника. Прежнее видение, напоминающее светлячков или летящие от костра искры, постепенно исчезает, уступая место красноватому свету.

Затем начинают растворяться более тонкие уровни — ветры, служащие опорами сознания. Сначала ветры, на которые опираются восемьдесят представлений, растворяются, переходя в разновидность ума, носящую название «явление», и при этом возникает видение яркой белизны. Это первое из четырех состояний, именуемых «четыре пустых». Затем, когда сознание ярко-белого явления, а также ветер, или внутренняя энергия, являющаяся его опорой, растворяются, переходя в разновидность ума, называемую «возрастание», появляется ярко-красное или ярко-оранжевое видение. Далее, когда сознание ярко-красного возрастания, а также ветер, или энергия, который служит его опорой, растворяются, превращаясь в разновидность ума, называемую «почти-достижение», умирающий погружается в черноту. Если при этом присутствуют врачи, то они уже признали факт смерти; однако в соответствии с данным толкованием человек еще не умер. После явления ярко-черного почти-достижения на умирающего нисходит сознание ясного света смерти. Это сокровеннейшее, наитончайшее сознание. Мы называем его природой будды, истинным источником всего сознания. Поток этого ума не прекращается даже после достижения состояния будды.

Во время проявления ясного света смерти сознание еще не покидает тело. Затем, одновременно с исчезновением ума ясного света смерти, ум отделяется от тела. Это и есть последнее «прощай».

При отделении ума от тела перед умершим возникают те же восемь явлений, но в обратном порядке. Если после смерти должно наступить промежуточное состояние, оно начинается с повторного явления ума ярко-черного почти-достижения.

Если человек умирает в результате несчастного случая, например, в автокатастрофе, восемь уровней растворения сознания происходят, но очень быстро. Если человек умирает после тяжелой продолжительной болезни, которая поглощает телесные составляющие, и тело крайне ослабевает, стадии растворения происходят, но нечетко — они туманны, размыты. Именно поэтому те, кто обладает соответствующими способностями, делают практику переноса сознания, пока тело еще не ослабело. Однако практику переноса сознания следует выполнять только в том случае, когда несомненные признаки смерти уже налицо и все методы прекращения процесса умирания уже испробованы, но не принесли успеха. В противном случае будет совершено преступление — самоубийство.

----------


## Eternal Jew

ЕС Далай-лама XIV

*ПРИРОДА БАРДО*

Какова природа промежуточного состояния, или бардо? В бардо существа облечены не в грубое физическое тело, как все мы, а в тонкое, состоящее только из ветра и ума. Посему, как только находящееся в бардо существо захочет где-нибудь оказаться, его тело немедленно туда прибывает. Очевидно, оно движется быстрее света — со скоростью мысли. Будь эта скорость меньше скорости света, в промежутке между некоторыми жизнями нам пришлось бы путешествовать в пространстве до невозможности долго: ведь расстояние от одного конца галактики до другого составляет миллионы световых лет.

Каков облик обитателей бардо? По этому поводу есть два противоречивых утверждения. Согласно Васубандху и отдельным тантрическим текстам, существо бардо внешне напоминает тот облик, который ему предстоит принять при новом рождении. Что же касается того, сколько времени это существо проводит в промежуточном состоянии, то здесь длительность одной жизни составляет максимум семь дней, а по истечении этого срока наступает малая смерть. Самый длительный период пребывания существа в бардо — семь недель, или сорок девять дней. Однако длительность одного дня измеряется двумя способами: по одной системе день в бардо соответствует земному дню, а по другой — соответствует дню в том мире, где существо обретет новое рождение.

Какими видами восприятия обладает существо бардо? В соответствии с накопленной ранее положительной и отрицательной кармой (действиями) в этом состоянии у него возникают разнообразные благоприятные и неблагоприятные видения. Существо бардо также может видеть других существ, находящихся на том же уровне. Более того, в «Сокровищнице Абхидхармы» Васубандху сказано, что люди, обретшие в результате усилий дар ясновидения, могут видеть пребывающих в бардо существ.

Как только существо покидает свое старое тело и входит в бардо, оно может увидеть свою прежнюю телесную оболочку, однако в большинстве случаев у него не возникает желания вернуться в старое тело. И все же, если существо возвращается в старое тело, при благоприятных кармических обстоятельствах это тело можно оживить. По-тибетски это называется дэлог, «возвращение из мертвых».

В промежуточном состоянии существам являются самые разные образы и картины, а посему существуют специальные практики, благодаря которым умерший сможет определить, что он находится в бардо, и достичь дальнейшего продвижения по пути. В «Тибетской книге мертвых» даны методы для тех, кто знаком с практикой сорока восьми мирных и пятидесяти восьми гневных божеств. И для тех, кто практикует йогу божества и уже обрел способность ясно видеть во всех явлениях сансары и нирваны игру ума, проявление его богатейшего творческого потенциала, тоже существует много практик, которые следует выполнять в рамках подобного созерцания. Большая часть этих учений относится к Махаануттара-йогатантре.

Находясь в бардо, существа устанавливают связь со своим будущим рождением. Выделяют четыре основных вида рождения: самопроизвольное рождение, рождение из чрева, рождение из яйца и рождение из тепла и влаги. Существо бардо есть пример самопроизвольного рождения. Также считается, что изначально, после возникновения нашей мировой системы, ее обитатели рождались в ней сами собой, в виде полностью развитых людей. Если существу предстоит родиться из тепла и влаги, оно видит приятное теплое место, к которому его так влечет, что хочется в нем остаться. Если существу предназначено родиться из утробы, оно видит своих будущих мать и отца в процессе совокупления. Те, кому предстоит родиться существом мужского пола, испытывают влечение к матери и желают ее, а те, кто должен воплотиться существом женского пола, испытывают влечение к отцу и желают его. Когда возникает подобное страстное желание, промежуточное состояние заканчивается и начинается состояние рождения.

Прекращение бардо и зачатие в материнском чреве происходят одновременно. В процессе завершения промежуточного состояния существо проходит через восемь признаков, начинающихся с видения миража и так далее, в описанном выше порядке, до проявления ума ясного света. Поскольку тело существа бардо эфемерно, эти восемь признаков неясны и скоротечны, в то время как в процессе умирания человека они более отчетливы и длительны, потому что человеческое тело является грубым. Именно поэтому говорят: для того, кто желает практиковать Махаануттара-йогатантру, весьма благоприятно обрести рождение в человеческом теле.

*Так мы и странствуем — кажется, бесконечно — в круговороте бытия.* 

Находясь в сансаре, мы испытываем многообразные страдания. Их можно свести к трем основным видам: страдание от страданий, страдание перемен и всепроникающее страдание. Существа в мучительных уделах (мученики в адах, голодные духи и животные) и существа в счастливых уделах (люди, полубоги-асуры и боги мира желаний) испытывают все три вида страдания. Что же касается мира форм, то боги первого, второго и третьего уровней сосредоточения ощущают только блаженство и посему не ведают страдания от мучений, зато испытывают страдание перемен. Начиная с четвертого уровня сосредоточения и выше, на всех четырех уровнях мира без форм, все ощущения нейтральны, и поэтому там имеет место одно лишь всепроникающее страдание. Поэтому говорят: пока мы находимся в сансаре, мы зажаты в тисках того или иного вида страдания.

----------


## Eternal Jew

ЕС Далай-лама XIV

*КАРМА*

Действия, или карма, делятся на два вида: намерения и преднамеренные действия, то есть мотивации и мотивированные действия. Что касается преднамеренных действий, то последователи школ Вайбхашика и Прасангика делят их на физические, ментальные и вербальные, тогда как последователи школ Саутрантика и Читтаматра утверждают, что преднамеренные действия бывают только ментальными, поскольку, по их мнению, физические и вербальные действия суть ментальный фактор намерения во время совершения этих действий.

С точки зрения способов исполнения действий существуют действия тела, речи и ума. С точки зрения последствий, которые они за собой влекут, различают добродетельные и недобродетельные действия. Добродетельные, в свою очередь, делятся на два вида: действия, приводящие к рождению в счастливых уделах мира желаний, и неколебимые действия, приводящие к рождению в мирах форм и без форм.

С точки зрения результативности и нерезультативности существуют два вида действий: определенные действия, несомненно приносящие результат, и неопределенные — те, результативность которых вызывает сомнение. Это положение можно пояснить, рассмотрев следующую классификацию — деление действий на четыре вида по принципу намерения и исполнения: осуществленные умышленно; умышленные, но неосуществленные; осуществленные неумышленно и, наконец, неосуществленные и неумышленные. Примером первого вида действий может служить умышленное убийство комара. А теперь предположим, что насекомое неотвязно преследовало вас и вам очень хотелось его убить, но в этот момент вас отвлекли. В данном случае с точки зрения кармы вы создали мотивацию, но не осуществили задуманное — это и есть умышленное, но неосуществленное действие. А вот пример осуществленного, но неумышленного действия: вы махнули рукой и тем самым убили комара, хотя и не намеревались его убивать: вы это сделали нечаянно, неумышленно. К четвертому виду относится отсутствие всякой мотивации к исполнению действия и отсутствие его исполнения.

Из четырех вышеупомянутых видов действий первые два — осуществленные умышленно и умышленные, но не осуществленные — это определенные действия. Последние два вида — неумышленно осуществленные действия и неумышленные и неосуществленные — относятся к неопределенным действиям, то есть к тем, результативность которых вызывает сомнение. К примеру, человека, не желающего убивать, призывают в армию и там ему дают приказ убивать. Даже если этот человек кого-нибудь убьет и сразу же очень сильно об этом пожалеет, совершенное им убийство будет причислено к категории тех действий, результативность которых неопределенна, сомнительна.

Из этого можно сделать вывод, что само действие не так существенно, как намерение. Так, крупный военачальник или руководитель страны, который, имея намерение уничтожить все силы противника, отдает приказ начать военные действия, накапливает все совершенные за время войны злодеяния и убийства, даже если физически не участвует в исполнении собственного приказа. Аналогично, если десять человек задумают устроить праздник, для которого надо будет зарезать купленное заранее животное, то, хотя убито всего одно животное, все десять совершают убийство живого существа, поскольку имеют намерение убить и съесть это животное.

Существуют различные классификации определенных действий с точки зрения времени наступления результата. Результаты одних действий ощущаются уже в этой жизни, а следствия других дают о себе знать только в следующей. Кроме того, существуют и такие действия, результаты которых проявляются не в этой жизни и не в следующей, а в более отдаленных.

Различают и множество разных видов добродетели. Например, истинное пресечение того или иного уровня страдания является абсолютной добродетелью. А вера и сострадание относятся к добродетелям по природе. Такие ментальные факторы, как внимательность и бдительность — спутники благого сознания, являются добродетелями по ассоциации. Если человек идет куда-то, движимый намерением оказать помощь другим, то, хотя сама по себе ходьба не является благим действием, каждый шаг этого человека будет добродетелью по намерению. Кроме того, благие предрасположенности, создаваемые добродетельным сознанием и ментальными факторами, являются добродетелями по последствиям.

В основе различных этических практик буддистов лежит отказ от десяти недобродетелей, многие из которых напоминают десять заповедей.

Как клеши способствуют накоплению кармы? По существу, неблагие кармы создаются в силу желания и ненависти. Корень желания и ненависти — неведение.

Обусловленность, которой мы подвержены с безначальных времен, заставляет нас пребывать в уверенности, что скандхи обладают самобытием. Ведь какое бы явление ни возникло, мы относимся к нему как к самосущему — установленному «со своей стороны» — и цепляемся за эту видимость. Точно так же мы цепляемся и за видимость самобытия скандх.

В рамках деления явлений на личности и другие феномены представление об истинном существовании скандх относится к концепции о самости феноменов. Психофизические совокупности есть используемые объекты, чей пользователь — «я», определяемое в зависимости от этих скандх. Полагая, что скандхи, на основе которых определяется «я», обладают самобытием, мы также считаем, что и зависящее от них «я» является самосущим.

Дхармакирти в своем труде «Комментарий к "Своду достоверного познания" (Дигнаги)» говорит:


Поскольку существует «я», существует и «другой».
Когда возникают «я» и «другой», появляются привязанность и ненависть.


Когда появляется ощущение незыблемо существующего, осязаемого, надежного «я», возникает и чувство его отличия от другого — раз есть «я», есть и «ты», — что влечет за собой привязанность к одной из сторон и гнев, направленный на другую. Чандракирти в «Приложении к "Введению в Мадхьямику" (Нагарджуны)» говорит:


Поклоняюсь состраданию к существам-скитальцам,
Беспомощным, словно ведро в колодце, —
Сначала уцепятся за «я»,
А потом возникает привязанность к вещам: «Это мое».


Сначала блуждающие в сансаре существа зарождают представление об истинно существующем «я», а затем, как следствие, воображают, что есть и истинно существующее «мое». В силу этого они заключены в сансаре, как привязанное за веревку ведро, что беспомощно болтается в колодце, то поднимаясь, то снова опускаясь.

*Таким образом, пока человек не узрит природу явлений, он будет полагать, что они существуют сами по себе, а это ведет к порождению желания и ненависти и к накоплению кармы. Но как только человек непосредственно постигает истину об отсутствии самобытия, он хоть и может накапливать дурную карму, но уже не создаст новой кармы, приводящей к рождению в сансаре.* Следовательно, те, кто накапливает новую карму, ввергающую их в сансару, — от бодхисаттвы, достигшего уровня высших мирских достоинств на пути подготовки, и ниже — считаются обычными существами.

Различают два основных способа накопления кармы, ввергающей в череду рождений в сансаре: накопление кармы ради приятного ощущения и ради нейтрального ощущения. Первое, в свою очередь, делится на два вида:

1) накопление кармы ради приятных ощущений, которые дает внешний контакт с привлекательными качествами объектов мира желаний — с приятными образами, звуками, ароматами, вкусами и объектами осязания;

2) накопление кармы ради приятных ощущений, которые дает преодоление соблазнов внешних удовольствий и сосредоточение на внутреннем блаженстве, возникающем при созерцании.

Первое, накопление кармы ради внешних удовольствий, тоже делится на два вида:

1) накопление кармы преимущественно ради удовольствий в этой жизни, вплоть до смерти, что является накоплением неблагой кармы, и

2) накопление кармы главным образом ради удовольствий в будущих жизнях, что является накоплением благой кармы.

Карма, накапливаемая ради внутреннего удовольствия, после того как преодолено влечение к внешним объектам и возникла привязанность к блаженству сосредоточения, связана с первыми тремя уровнями сосредоточения. Такая карма называется неколебимой, так как принесет свои плоды только на этих уровнях. Что же касается кармы, которую накапливают, отказавшись даже от блаженства сосредоточения и сосредоточившись на поисках лишь нейтрального ощущения, то эта неколебимая карма связана с четвертым уровнем сосредоточения и четырьмя медитативными погружениями мира без форм. Однако если, поняв это учение, вы отречетесь от всех видов сансары и начнете накапливать карму ради вечного блаженства, эта карма принесет освобождение от сансары.

----------


## Eternal Jew

ЕС Далай-лама XIV

*ДВЕНАДЦАТИЧЛЕННАЯ ЦЕПЬ ВЗАИМОЗАВИСИМОГО ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИЯ*

*Всю эту карму мы накапливаем в силу неведения и, как следствие этого накопления, снова попадаем в круги сансарического бытия. Каковы же этапы возникновения клеш, порождаемой ими кармы и самой жизни в сансаре? Этот вопрос вплотную подводит нас к теме двенадцатичленной цепи взаимозависимого происхождения.*

Итак, первое звено двенадцатичленной цепи взаимозависимого происхождения — *безначальное неведение — это сознание, воображающее самобытие. Есть, однако, и вторичный тип неведения — заблуждение в отношении кармы, то есть действий и их последствий.*

Второе звено — это составное действие, или карма. Действия бывают трех видов: благие, неблагие и нейтральные.

Третье звено — сознание, которое в своем причинном аспекте является сознанием, служащим основой для кармических отпечатков. Читтаматрины отождествляют это сознание с сознанием-хранилищем; Прасангики же говорят о двух основах для закладывания кармических отпечатков: временной и постоянной. Временная основа представляет собой поток сознания, постоянная основа — это простое «я».

Когда мы под влиянием неведения накапливаем неблагую карму, причинным фактором намерения является неведение относительно отсутствия самобытия, а фактором намерения во время совершения самого действия служит неведение относительно результатов этого действия. С таким неведением мы совершаем действие, которое, в свою очередь, откладывает в сознании семя, или отпечаток. При благой карме причинным фактором намерения также является неведение относительно отсутствия самобытия, и в таком случае мы совершаем благое действие, которое откладывает отпечаток в сознании. Сознание, в котором остается отпечаток, называется «сознанием-причиной». А «сознание-результат» есть первый момент сознания в новом воплощении.

Посредством этих трех факторов — неведения, побуждаемого им действия и сознания, в которое закладывается семя кармы, — создаются имя и форма существа в новой жизни. Посему к четвертому звену цепи взаимозависимого происхождения относятся имя и форма. «Форма» здесь — это скандха формы, а «имя» — остальные четыре скандхи ума: ощущение, различение, волевые импульсы и сознание.

В результате возникновения имени и формы возникают шесть опор чувственного восприятия — чувственные силы зрения, слуха и прочего. Это пятое звено. Затем, в связи с порождением шести опор чувственного восприятия, появляется соприкосновение, различающее привлекательные, непривлекательные и нейтральные объекты при соединении чувственной силы, сознания и соответствующего объекта. Это и есть шестое звено.

В результате соприкосновения — восприятия объекта как привлекательного, непривлекательного или нейтрального в момент соединения чувственной силы, сознания и соответствующего объекта — возникают ощущения, приятные, неприятные или нейтральные. Это седьмое звено. Вследствие этих ощущений возникает влечение — нежелание расставаться с удовольствием и желание избавиться от страдания. Это восьмое звено.

Затем, из-за влечения, или привязанности, к четырем видам объектов, возникает девятое звено — цепляние, которое бывает четырех видов:

1. Страстное цепляние, то есть желание, предполагающее сильную привязанность к образам, звукам, запахам, вкусовым ощущениям и объектам осязания.

2. Цепляние за ложные взгляды, то есть желание, предполагающее сильную привязанность к омрачающим воззрениям, за исключением ложного воззрения на преходящее собрание (скандхи) как на самосущие «я» и «мое».

3. Цепляние за порочную этику и порочное поведение, то есть желание, предполагающее сильную привязанность к неподобающей этической системе или неподобающему поведению, которые человек считает превосходными.

4. Цепляние за «я», то есть желание, предполагающее сильную привязанность к ложному воззрению, рассматривающее преходящее собрание как самосущие «я» и «мое».

*Итак, влечение является причиной возникновения цепляния, и порождение любого из этих четырех видов цепляния «питает» семена, заложенные в причинное сознание совершенными прежде действиями. Тем самым карма обретает силу, необходимую для возникновения следующей жизни.*

*Полностью насыщенная такими семенами карма составляет десятое звено взаимозависимого происхождения — существование. В этом случае причина — карма, полностью насыщенная семенами — носит название ее следствия, то есть существования в следующей жизни. Таким образом, цепляние подпитывает или взращивает карму, так что она обретает готовность ввергнуть существо в следующую жизнь. Затем, после смерти, начинается промежуточное состояние между жизнями, после чего возникает рождение, или зачатие, — одиннадцатое звено цепи взаимозависимого происхождения.* Рождение предопределяет последующие старение и умирание, или двенадцатое звено.

*Прекращение последующих звеньев двенадцатичленной цепи возможно лишь при условии прекращения предыдущих; поэтому, если вы хотите избавиться от страдания, сопровождающего старость и смерть, вам придется избавиться от неведения. Итак, существованию этих скандх, обусловленных загрязненными действиями и клешами и имеющих природу одного лишь страдания, можно положить конец, если избавиться от неведения.*

----------


## Dondhup

Cсылочку дайте пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

С удовольствием! 
Всегда приятно, когда человек хочет прочитать хорошую достойную книжку.  :Smilie: 
Это действительно жемчужина Мадхьямики-прасангики... Как и было указано выше, это:

*Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо. ГАРВАРДСКИЕ ЛЕКЦИИ* / Пер. с тиб.; ред. Дж. Хопкинса; пер. с англ. М.Малыгиной) - М: Цонкапа, 2003. - 196 с.

_В 1981 году Его Святейшество Далай-лама прочел в Гарвардском университете, США, курс лекций, являющихся великолепным примером углубленного введения в теорию и практику буддизма. Эти лекции - яркое свидетельство исключительного интеллекта Далай-ламы, силы его красноречия и характерного для него деятельного сострадания. В них он затрагивает целый спектр тем, важных для каждого, кто стремится к достижению внутренней гармонии и мира на земле, а также дает ответы на самые животрепещущие вопросы о мировоззрении буддизма._

(возможно, я привел здесь цитаты с некоторыми купюрами и не в той последовательности, как это было в самой книге, так как выборочный текст сознательно готовился нами для определенной цели). Если кто-то найдет несоответствия с оригиналом - прошу меня извинить - это целиком моя вина!

----------


## Neroli

> Во-вторых, уж извините, если кто относится к следующему заявлению со скепсисом, но если человек, именующий себя "буддистом" не верит в перерождения или этот вопрос безразличен для его личной практики, то он буддистом не является. Это сказал не я, но так постулируется во множественных трудах по Дхарме.


Я вот не могу себя заставить "верить".  (Впрочем как и не верить) И что вы мне вот посоветовали бы, бросить практику?  К чему все это "буддист" "не буддист"?  Даже если это в трудах по Дхарме написанно. 

А написанно что, кто не верит в перерождение не достигнет "освобождения" ни-за-что?

зы: извините если в больших этих текстах что-то написанно, не читала, работаю типа.

----------


## Pavel

> Я ни-че-го не понял в вашему высокумудром споре, кроме того, что почти каждый из участников в качестве подтверждения своей точки зрения (предложенной в голосовании), *использует свои личные примеры, а это, увы, не самый хороший способ доказательства.*





> Во-первых, *у меня перед глазами есть убедительные подтверждения*,..


Вы это о своем личном опыте, который "не самый хороший способ доказательства"?  :Smilie: 



> Во-вторых,.. если человек, именующий себя "буддистом" не верит в перерождения *или этот вопрос безразличен для его личной практики*, то он буддистом не является.


А является ли буддистом человек, для которого безразлично, можно ли в конечном итоге спасти всех живых существ или нет?

*Ес Далай-лама XIV*:



> "В связи с этим некоторые задаются вопросом: «Если живых существ бесчисленное множество, не бессмысленно ли зарождать бодхичитту, или намерение достичь просветления ради блага всех живых существ?» На это можно сказать, что само по себе намерение имеет огромное значение. Если человек зарождает хорошее намерение, не столь уж важно, сможет ли он осуществить задуманное. Решимость и сила воли не имеют границ. Если с самого начала присутствует сильная решимость, ваше намерение будет весомым, даже если оно неосуществимо. А *достигнете вы своей цели или нет — это уже другой вопрос*."

----------


## Huandi

> Huandi Я просил более меня не комментировать и со мной не общаться.


Ваше право не отвечать на мои сообщения. А мое право - писать все что угодно, если это в рамках правил форума.

----------


## Huandi

> Поясните, пожалуйста, каким именно образом влияет Ваше умозаключение (именно умозаключение, а не практическое знание!) о том, что, например, до сегодняшнего момента Вами уже прожито 1500 жизней неведомо в каком качестве и будет прожито в будущем неведомое количество жизней в неведомо каком качестве влияет как *необходимое* условие на Вашу практику Дхармы?


Давайте начнем с начала - с цели практики. Для чего она нужна? Нужна для освобождения от цикла перерождений, и ничего другого.

----------


## Neroli

> Давайте начнем с начала - с цели практики. Для чего она нужна? Нужна для освобождения от цикла перерождений, и ничего другого.


Т.е. ты сначала веришь во что-то, а потом начинаешь активно от этого избавляться? А че, логично.  :Smilie: 

4 БИ о страдании все ж. Не?

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. ты сначала веришь во что-то, а потом начинаешь активно от этого избавляться? А че, логично. 
> 
> 4 БИ о страдании все ж. Не?


О страдании. Но от страданий в текущей жизни особо уже не избавишься.  Поэтому практика становится актуальной только для освобождения от страданий в будущих жизнях.

----------


## Pavel

> Давайте начнем с начала - с цели практики. Для чего она нужна? Нужна для освобождения от цикла перерождений, и ничего другого.


Дело в том, что цель буддийской практики не для всех, как показывает Ваше заявление, одинакова. Мне все как-то больше встречалось в текстах о цели ссылки на 4БИ и в качестве метода (практики) ссылки на 8-ый Путь. Может быть в том и причина столь активного неприятия другого отношения к вопросу перерождений, что цели практик у нас разные. При этом те, кому не определяюще важен этот вопрос, не считают аппонентов не буддистами, а противная сторона настроена более радикально. Мне так кажется, что просто в достижении ваших целей радикализм в суждениях - не помеха, а Срединный Путь не метод.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> О страдании. Но от страданий в текущей жизни особо уже не избавишься. .


Ты просто не пробовал.  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я вот не могу себя заставить "верить". (Впрочем как и не верить) И что вы мне вот посоветовали бы, бросить практику? К чему все это "буддист" "не буддист"? Даже если это в трудах по Дхарме написанно.


Увы, ни-че-го Вам лично не посоветую! Ваше личное дело. 

Т.е. если Вы позиционируете себя, как "буддист", но не верите тому, что "написано в трудах по Дхарме" и не практикуете (самое главное!) то, что Вам дают в этих источниках - то это не моя проблема.




> А написанно что, кто не верит в перерождение не достигнет "освобождения" ни-за-что?


Да. Именно так и написано. Если не трудно - почитайте выше, обратив при этом внимание на ключевое слово "НЕВЕДЕНИЕ":




> Круговорот бытия — это осквернённые психофизические совокупности сложившиеся как результат омраченных действий и скверн. Поскольку *нет ничего всех трех мирах, что не входило в круговорот бытия, то психофизические совокупности всех существ и составляют круговорот бытия*.
> 
> Итак, *первое звено двенадцатичленной цепи взаимозависимого происхождения — безначальное неведение — это сознание, воображающее самобытие*. Есть, однако, и *вторичный тип неведения — заблуждение в отношении кармы, то есть действий и их последствий.*
> 
> Прекращение последующих звеньев двенадцатичленной цепи возможно лишь при условии прекращения предыдущих; поэтому,* если вы хотите избавиться от страдания, сопровождающего старость и смерть, вам придется избавиться от неведения*. 
> 
> Итак, *существованию этих скандх, обусловленных загрязненными действиями и клешами* и имеющих природу одного лишь страдания, *можно положить конец, если избавиться от неведения*.





> зы: извините если в больших этих текстах что-то написанно, не читала, работаю типа.


Тогда зачем что-то писать в ответ, если "типа работаете и типа не читала"?  :Smilie:  Станет действительно интересно - прочтите хотя бы то, что выше выделено жирным шрифтом (это для "самых занятых") - "типа дайджест"  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Я вот не могу себя заставить "верить".  (Впрочем как и не верить) И что вы мне вот посоветовали бы, бросить практику?  К чему все это "буддист" "не буддист"?  Даже если это в трудах по Дхарме написанно. 
> 
> А написанно что, кто не верит в перерождение не достигнет "освобождения" ни-за-что?
> 
> зы: извините если в больших этих текстах что-то написанно, не читала, работаю типа.


Например в Абхисамаяаланкаре.
При достижении уровня Святого вопрос с неверием в перерождения снимается, а без достижения уровня Архата или 1 земли Бодхисттвы состояния Будды не достигнуть.
Агрументация, которую так хорошо разъяснил Его Святейшество Далай Лама на урвоне логики доказывает существование прошлых жизней.

----------


## Neroli

> Поэтому практика становится актуальной только для освобождения от страданий в будущих жизнях.


А разве за одну жизнь нельзя достичь освобождения?

----------


## Dondhup

> А разве за одну жизнь нельзя достичь освобождения?


Можно но уж точно без веры в  перерождение никак не обойтись  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> О страдании. Но от страданий в текущей жизни особо уже не избавишься.  Поэтому практика становится актуальной только для освобождения от страданий в будущих жизнях.


Бросайте срочно медитативную практику, если таковой занимаетесь, и бегом в библиотеку... (!), дабы не создавать учения "Будды" до прочтения трудов ранее живших Будд.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы это о своем личном опыте, который "не самый хороший способ доказательства"?


Совершенно верно! Это именно мой личный опыт. Который, однако, основан на том, о чем я писал выше:




> ... многочисленнейшие сознательные перерождения таких сострадательных Учителей как ЕС Кармапа и ЕС Далай-лама и сотен других тулку - Патрула Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (а также убедительнейшая процедура предсказания будущего места рождения, поиска нового воплощения и его опознания).


Что самое интересное, эти доказательства - они и у Вас перед глазами.
А вот верите ли Вы в это или нет - Ваши трудности. 

Хочу только заметить, что миллионы буддистов - верят, более того - прибегая к безграничному состраданию и помощи со стороны просветленных Учителей-перерожденцев, настойчиво практикуя Дхарму, они сами достигают освобождения.




> А является ли буддистом человек, для которого безразлично, можно ли в конечном итоге спасти всех живых существ или нет?


Меня не волнует ответ на этот вопрос. Он у Вас "чисто буддологический"  :Smilie:  Если так интересно - адресуйте его кому-нибудь из Учителей, хотя бы Его Святейшеству... только, боюсь, он его тоже не заинтересует!  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Меня не волнует ответ на этот вопрос. Он у Вас "чисто буддологический"  Если так интересно - адресуйте его кому-нибудь из Учителей, хотя бы Его Святейшеству... только, боюсь, он его тоже не заинтересует!


По крайней мере ясно, что для "настоящего буддиста" вопрос о спасении всех живых существ куда менее волнительный, чем вопрос о перерождениях.

Думаю, все-таки у нас просто цели разные, а форма-слово для ее обозначения одна - Дхарма. Позиции вполне определились.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А является ли буддистом человек, для которого безразлично, можно ли в конечном итоге спасти всех живых существ или нет?





> По крайней мере ясно, что для "настоящего буддиста" вопрос о спасении всех живых существ куда менее волнительный, чем вопрос о перерождениях.


Какой вопрос, такой и ответ..  :Smilie: 
Ладно, отвечу, раз этот вопрос для Вас более "волнительный": НЕТ, не является.

Основная мотивация *всех* буддийских практик - приносить благо *всем* живым существам, добиваться своего личного Освобождения с целью последующего освобождения *всех* живых существ из оков сансары, посвящать заслуги от *всех* личных практик на благо *всех* живых существ.

Без такой сильной мотивации любая буддийская перестает быть "буддийской".

Сиддхартха Гаутама говорил: 

*Водою Будды не смывают скверны,
Страдания существ рукой не устраняют,
К другим не переносят прозрения свои,
Они Учением существ освобождают.*

----------


## Топпер

> Без такой сильной мотивации любая буддийская перестает быть "буддийской".


У меня нет мотивации спасти *всех* живых существ из сансары. И, что - я не буддист?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А разве за одну жизнь нельзя достичь освобождения?


Можно! Если усиленно и настойчиво практиковать Дзогчен.

----------


## Pavel

> НЕТ, не является.


Так может быть Далай-лама не буддист, утверждая, что не главное, можно ли освободить всех (бесчисленное множество) живых существ, а важно намерение? Бедь не является же буддистом тот, для кого не важно, есть ли перерождения и можно ли от них избавиться, а важно намерение прямо сейчас избавлять всех живых существ от страданий. (?)

----------


## Huandi

> А разве за одну жизнь нельзя достичь освобождения?


Так это и будет освобождение от будущих рождений.

----------


## Pavel

> Можно! Если усиленно и настойчиво практиковать Дзогчен.


А если настойчиво и усиленно практиковать Тхераваду, то нельзя?.. Прямо православие какое-то, а не буддизм...  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> У меня нет мотивации спасти всех живых существ из сансары. И, что - я не буддист?


Нет, Вы несомненно буддист.  :Smilie:  Но относящийся к Тхераваде. 



*Далай-лама XIV. БУДДИЗМ ТИБЕТА*
Перевод М. Кожевниковой при участии С. Согласнова под редакцией Ю. Хатымова

*Хинаяна ("малая колесница")*

Достичь как того, так и другого освобождения можно лишь следуя пути. Есть пути обыкновенных существ — и пути Высших. Вторые это пути истинные. Среди последователей хинаяны различаются *слушающие (шраваки) и единолично-пробуждённые (пратьекабудды)*. У тех и других имеется по пять путей, что вместе составляет десять путей хинаяны.

*Хотя слушающие — ниже, а единолично-пробужденные — выше, основа у них одна. И те и другие следуют учению пути хинаяны, которое служит методом лишь индивидуального освобождения от круговорота бытия.* Кратко говоря, они берут за основу свод этических правил в сочетании с твердым намерением выйти из круговорота бытия и на основе этого вырабатывают единство безмятежности (шаматха) и особого постижения (випашьяна), устремлённого к пустоте. Тем самым они избавляются от скверн и от их семян, так что скверны не могут произрасти вновь. Действуя так, они достигают освобождения.

И слушающие, и единолично-пробужденные должны последовательно пройти пять путей: путь накопления, применения, видения, медитации и не-учения-более. Тот, кто идет этими путями, называется последователем хинаяны.


*Махаяна ("большая колесница")*

Последователи махаяны прежде всего стремятся достичь состояния Будды, неотстраненной нирваны, высшего освобождения — ради [спасения] других. В соответствии с этим устремлением к высшему просветлению ради блага всех живых существ, они практикуют те же самые пути, что и в хинаяне. Однако эти пути более возвышенны и действенны из-за иных движущих мотивов. К тому же эти пути дополняются специальными методами, основные из которых — шесть совершенствований и четыре способа обращения учеников. Опираясь на них, последователи махаяны полностью и навсегда преодолевают не только препятствия скверн, но и препятствия на пути к всеведению. Когда оба типа препятствий преодолены, достигается состояние Будды.

В махаяне также имеется пять путей: путь накопления, применения, видения, медитации и не-учения-более. Хотя они называются так же, как пути хинаяны, в действительности между ними огромная разница. Кратко говоря, разница между двумя колесницами, хинаяной и махаяной, кроется в их исходных мотивах; оттого возникли расхождения и в основной структуре путей, и особенно в их методах или приемах. Оттого, в свою очередь, и результаты их в значительной мере отличаются друг от друга, как низшее от высшего.

Когда последователи хинаяны обретают плод своих усилий, останавливаются ли они на этом? Или же они переходят к махаяне?

Совершенно ясно, что в конце концов они переходят к махаяне. Поскольку их освобождение — это еще не конечное достижение, они не удовлетворяются им, но постепенно устремляются к конечному достижению, идут его путями и становятся Буддами.

*Тантраяна ("колесница тантры")*

Колесница мантр (В тибетской традиции термин "колесница мантры" (мантраяна) более распространен, нежели употребленный в заголовке термин "тантраяна": это синонимы. — Примеч. отв. ред.) включает в себя четыре класса тантр: тантра действия (крия), выполнения (чарья), йоги, высшей йоги (ануттара-йога). Класс тантр высшей йоги превосходит низшие тантры. Были изложены десятки миллионов тантр высшей йоги, но мы лишь вкратце остановимся на этом вопросе.

Ранее объяснялось, что различные страдания, которым мы подвержены, вызываются омрачёнными действиями и сквернами; по существу, страдания проистекают от неспособности человека дисциплинировать свой ум. В высшей йоге методы дисциплинирования ума состоят в том, чтобы медитировать на благотворном объекте, не допуская зарождения дурных мыслей и сосредоточиваясь на важных точках своего тела. Благодаря этим методам путь высшей йоги короче, чем другие пути, — поскольку сознание находится в зависимости от тела. Медитирующий сосредоточивается на различных каналах, по которым текут в основном кровь, в основном семя или только потоки энергии (ветры). Затем, поскольку потоки энергии заставляют сознание устремляться к объектам, йогин поворачивает эти потоки в обратном направлении, и таким образом ничто не может более возбуждать его сознание; сознание не возбуждается и не устремляется к другим объектам. Таковы методы, которые применяются в высшей йоге.

Поскольку такой опыт достигается только внутренней практикой, задействующей каналы и потоки энергии, а не посредством внешних приёмов, сознание должно обладать значительной силой сосредоточения на объекте. С целью приобретения такой способности, а также по некоторым другим причинам, тексты учат медитации на теле божества и т. п. Многочисленные изображения божеств в тантре — не произвольные творения, а образы, отображающие методы очищения загрязненных психофизических совокупностей (скандх), элементов (дхату) и источников (аятана). При этом мирный или гневный облик божества, количество ликов и рук, число главных и сопутствующих фигур и т. п. отвечают различиям в наклонностях, образе мышления и способностях обучаемых.

----------


## Pavel

> Так это и будет освобождение от будущих рождений.


Скажите, Huandi, Вас каким образом угнетают (приносят Вам страдания) Ваши прошлые жизни? Были они лучше или хуже сегодняшней?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А если настойчиво и усиленно практиковать Тхераваду, то нельзя?..


Я отвечал на вопрос, ключевым словом в котором было "за одну жизнь".
Более подробно ответ на этот вопрос Вы можете найти в источниках по Дзогчену.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, Вы несомненно буддист.  Но относящийся к Тхераваде.


Может быть тогда Готама не буддист, т.к. не относился ни к Дзогчену, ни к Тхераваде, ни к Махаяне?

----------


## Pavel

> Я отвечал на вопрос, ключевым словом в котором было "за одну жизнь".
> Более подробно ответ на этот вопрос Вы можете найти в источниках по Дзогчену.


Я тоже задавал вопрос с этим контекстом поддекстом - за одну жизнь.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... Так может быть Далай-лама не буддист?
> Может быть тогда Готама не буддист, т.к. не относился ни к Дзогчену, ни к Тхераваде, ни к Махаяне?


Именно! Далай-лама сионист! Только тибетский!  :Smilie: 

... Уважаемый Павел, да задайте Вы ему самому эти вопросы! Лично!  :Smilie: 

http://www.dalailama.com
Copyright © The Office of His Holiness the Dalai Lama

----------


## Топпер

> Далай-лама XIV. БУДДИЗМ ТИБЕТА
> Перевод М. Кожевниковой при участии С. Согласнова под редакцией Ю. Хатымова
> 
> Хинаяна ("малая колесница")


Пожалуйста не надо приводить ошибочнове понимание Махаяны.
Тхеравада - это не хинаяна.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Далай-лама XIV. БУДДИЗМ ТИБЕТА
> 
> Пожалуйста не надо приводить ошибочнове понимание Махаяны.


Уважаемый Топпер, эта просьба не ко мне. Я ничего не привожу и не трактую. Я всего лишь, как Вы, наверное, могли заметить, только цитирую... Поправьте, пожалуйста, Его Святейшество в вопросах терминологии и определений. Его адрес в интернете я указал немного выше.

----------


## Dondhup

> Пожалуйста не надо приводить ошибочнове понимание Махаяны.
> Тхеравада - это не хинаяна.


Просто есть разные точки зрения на этот вопрос.
Тхераваду никто принижать в любом случае не собирается.

----------


## Топпер

Трактуете. 
Ибо вы приводите цитаты которые должны подтвердить *ваше* понимание

----------


## Huandi

> Скажите, Huandi, Вас каким образом угнетают (приносят Вам страдания) Ваши прошлые жизни? Были они лучше или хуже сегодняшней?


Прошлые - никак. Возможность будущих существований - вот что должно быть темой заботы. 

"Мудрый устрашается будущих существований более, чем простой человек ада" (с)

----------


## Dondhup

> Какой вопрос, такой и ответ.. 
> Ладно, отвечу, раз этот вопрос для Вас более "волнительный": НЕТ, не является.
> 
> Основная мотивация *всех* буддийских практик - приносить благо *всем* живым существам, добиваться своего личного Освобождения с целью последующего освобождения *всех* живых существ из оков сансары, посвящать заслуги от *всех* личных практик на благо *всех* живых существ.
> 
> Без такой сильной мотивации любая буддийская перестает быть "буддийской".
> 
> Сиддхартха Гаутама говорил: 
> 
> ...


Я много раз слушал эту цитату от своего первого Учителя, не могли бы вы привести первоисточник  :Smilie: 
Я в Ламриме эту цитату нашел, а интересно в какой сутре это было сказано.

----------


## Топпер

> Просто есть разные точки зрения на этот вопрос.
> Тхераваду никто принижать в любом случае не собирается.


А Тхераваду этим и не принизить. Я просто прошу в таких случаях не вносить путаницу и не приводить мнение тех, кто в Тхераваде не разбирается, в качестве аргументов.

----------


## Pavel

> ... Уважаемый Павел, да задайте Вы ему самому эти вопросы! Лично!


Не ожидал, что мои слова будут восприняты как вопрос. Видимо неудачно выбрал вопросительную форму.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Имхо, мотивация развивается последовательно.

И желание практиковать ради свободы других - это лишь искусное средство того практика, который развил намерение освободить себя должным образом...

Не стоит забывать, что в Лам Риме говориться о трех типах личности в зависимости от порожденной персонажем мотивации. Причем мотивация "практиковать ради свободы других" базируется на мотивации "практиковать ради собственного освобождения". Если  основы -  намерения свободы  для себя - нет, то говорить о намерении свободы для других (дом без фундамента) смысла нет.




> Водою Будды не смывают скверны,
> Страдания существ рукой не устраняют,
> К другим не переносят прозрения свои,
> Они Учением существ освобождают.


Это из Лам Рима Дже Дзонкапы (стихотворный перевод Кожевниковой, скорее всего). Там - ссылка на оригинал.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ибо вы приводите цитаты которые должны подтвердить ваше понимание


Замечательно! 

Тогда приведите, пожалуйста, свои доводы (в виде цитат из общепризнанных Учителей), которые опровергали бы то, что пишет и говорит Его Святейшество. Очень Вас прошу... 

Пока что Вы только задаете вопросы, типа "и что, я не буддист?" или делаете ремарки-замечания: "не надо приводить ошибочнове понимание"... ,"не вносить путаницу и не приводить мнение тех, кто в Тхераваде не разбирается" (последнее, как я понимаю, относится к Его Святейшеству, не так ли?)

Ваша-то позиция по рассматриваемому вопросу какова? 

Выскажите ее, пожалуйста. 
И (еще раз прошу - подкрепите ее ссылками на Учителей, опровергающими иную точку зрения, т.е. "отличную от Вашей").

Тогда это продуктивное общение и будет называться умным словом "дискуссия", а не "беспредметный спор"  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> в какой сутре


Буддийские тексты не сводятся к сутрам (суттам). Были буддийские школы, которые вообще не считали нужным как-либо изучать сутры, и опираться на них, а сосредотачивались на одной лишь Абхидхарме.

----------


## Dondhup

> Может быть тогда Готама не буддист, т.к. не относился ни к Дзогчену, ни к Тхераваде, ни к Махаяне?


Почему не относиться, как раз относиться.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я много раз слушал эту цитату от своего первого Учителя, не могли бы вы привести первоисточник. Я в Ламриме эту цитату нашел, а интересно в какой сутре это было сказано.


Увы, не совру, если скажу, что не знаю. 
Сам скопировал ее из других буддийских трудов.

----------


## Huandi

Вообще-то, Будда разумеется не буддист. Так как он уже не следует по пути, и ему не нужна опора на Три Драгоценности, и прочее.

----------


## Pavel

> Прошлые - никак. Возможность будущих существований - вот что должно быть темой заботы. "Мудрый устрашается будущих существований более, чем простой человек ада" (с)


Тогда позвольте усомниться в искренности Ваших слов. Раз Вы не обладаете никаким личным опытом, указывающим на обременительность прежних перерождений, то и не обладаете никакими осознанными предпосылками, чтобы убояться будущих перерождений и стремиться их прекратить. 

Боюсь, что Вас более пугает конечность теперешнего бытия, что ничуть не уничижает Вас, а ставит лишь в один ряд со всеми мыслящими живыми существами, рассматривающими смерть, как *самое большое зло* - отсюда и утешение в будущих перерождениях, пусть со страданиями, но жить. (!) Привязанность к жизни свойственна всем живым существам (в современной науке называется как инстинкт самосохранения), но лишь рефлексирующее существо пытается найти успокоение от страха предчувствия смерти в идее, например, бесконечных рождений вновь.

Рекомендую на этот предмет почитать Шопенгауэра - многообразие рассмотренных точек зрения еще никому не вредило.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Раз Вы не обладаете никаким личным опытом, указывающим на обременительность прежних перерождений, то и не обладаете никакими осознанными предпосылками, чтобы убояться будущих перерождений и стремиться их прекратить.


У человека есть два вида познания - чувствами и умозаключением. Через умозаключение я, следуя словам Будды, понимаю, что будущие жизни будут полны страдания, и дукха неотвратимое следствие любого бытия.

----------


## Pavel

> У человека есть два вида познания - чувствами и умозаключением. Через умозаключение я, следуя словам Будды, понимаю, что будущие жизни будут полны страдания, и дукха неотвратимое следствие любого бытия.


Я говорил о сознании, а не об умозаключении. Умозаключением, Вы уже в Нирване, а вот сознание отстает. Вы можете умозрительно одобрять любую идею и даже провозглашать ее самой главной своей идеей, но действовать Вы будете так, как обусловливает Ваши действия Ваше сознание. *Практика* буддизма сводится к практике изменения своего сознания, а не изменения списка провозглашаемых умозаключений.

----------


## Huandi

Мы говорили не о Нирване, а про то, как человек может знать о том, что будущие существования дукха. Через умозаключение он это может знать.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Топпер, ну позвольте, я Вам тоже несколько вопросов задам, исключительно для того, чтобы прояснить Вашу точку зрения:




> Пожалуйста не надо приводить ошибочнове понимание Махаяны.


1. В чем ошибочность понимания Махаяны у Его Святейшества?
2. Каково правильное понимание Махаяны с Вашей точки зрения? 

(с цитатами, пожалуйста)




> Тхеравада - это не хинаяна.


1. Что такое Тхеравада?
2. Что такое Хинаяна?
3. В чем их отличия?

(с цитатами, пожалуйста)

Спасибо!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Практика буддизма сводится к практике изменения своего сознания, а не изменения списка провозглашаемых умозаключений.


Картина мира, которая базируется и на умозаключениях в том числе, обуславливает методы работы с сознанием.
Цепляние за ложные воззрения - элемент пратитьясамутпады.

http://www.budsas.org/ebud/ebsut057.htm



> And what, bhikkhus, is clinging (sometimes translated as 'fuel')? There are these four kinds of clinging: clinging to sensual pleasures, *clinging to (wrong) views*, clinging to rules and vows, clinging to a doctrine of self. This is called clinging.


Пример применения правильного умозаключения в практике:
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm



> И далее, точно так же, как монах наблюдал бы труп, брошенный на кладбище, один, два или три дня после смерти, вздувшийся, синевато-серый и гниющий, он так же рассматривает собственное тело: "Это тело такое же: такова его природа, таково его будущее, такова его неизбежная судьба".


Интересно, почему с моим телом должно случиться тоже самое, что и с разлагающимся трупом? Я же еще не умер... И даже после смерти не смогу иметь достоверного знания о собственном трупе.

----------


## Pavel

> Через умозаключение он это может знать.


Читайте Будду, не теряйте время и энергию на форумах. То, что Вы говорите о буддизме или от имени буддиста никакого отношения к нему не имеет и более того, находится в полном противоречии с ним.  :Smilie:  Надеюсь, не обидел - искренний совет.

----------


## Huandi

> Читайте Будду, не теряйте время и энергию на форумах. То, что Вы говорите о буддизме или от имени буддиста никакого отношения к нему не имеет и более того, находится в полном противоречии с ним.  Надеюсь, не обидел - искренний совет.


Все что я говорю основано на многолетнем изучении довольно большой массы источников, поверьте. И согласуется с классическими представлениями в буддизме. И лишь иногда, но не в подобных темах - основывается на личном опыте.

Я могу ошибаться, и конечно многого не знаю. Но для этого и надо обсуждать.

----------


## Pavel

> Картина мира, которая базируется и на умозаключениях в том числе, обуславливает методы работы с сознанием.


Чтобы вернуть разговор в русло темы и придать ему большей предметности, проиллюстрируйте, каким образом умозаключение о бесконечных до и бесконечных после сегодняшней жизни перерождениях (отсылаю к опубликованной выше цитате Далай-ламы) влияет на метод работы с сознанием.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Eternal Jew*



> 1. В чем ошибочность понимания Махаяны у Его Святейшества?


В том, что он считает, что Тхеравада - это хинаяна.



> 1. Что такое Тхеравада?


Первоночальное учение Будды. Без внесения радикальных изменений.



> 2. Что такое Хинаяна?


Умозрительный фантом который придумала себе Махаяна и с которым полемизирует.

----------


## Pavel

> Все что я говорю основано на многолетнем изучении довольно большой массы источников, поверьте.


Значит всю эту массу источников в топку и начните читать Будду.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> было решено не использовать из-за возможного унизитильного значения


Его Святейшеству виднее. Кстати, и он, и мой Учитель Намкай Норбу Ринпоче утверждают, что ничего унизительного в названии нет: "Малая" - не значит "низшая" или "плохая" (сразу подчеркиваю, что цитату и ссылку на источник сейчас не приведу). Ибо все последователи всех Колесниц рано или поздно достигнут полного Освобождения. 

А определения "унизительный" - "не унизительный" возникают только у людей. Это двойственность воприятия: "хороший - плохой". Поэтому слово "возможного" я специально выделил. 

Топпер выше абсолютно правильно и корректно сказал, что "Тхераваду этим и не принизить". Полностью согласен!

----------


## Huandi

Вот и подиспутировали....

----------


## Huandi

> Значит всю эту массу источников в топку и начните читать Будду.


Я Будду и читал. А представьте, что такое кто-то бы написал Топперу?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *2 Eternal Jew*
> 
> В том, что он считает, что Тхеравада - это хинаяна.
> 
> Первоночальное учение Будды. Без внесения радикальных изменений.
> 
> Умозрительный фантом который придумала себе Махаяна и с которым полемизирует.


Топпер, Вашу личную точку зрения я понял и принимаю... А подтвердить ее цитатами из своих Учителей можете? Я, старый больной еврей, очень Вас прошу...

----------


## Pavel

> Топпер выше абсолютно правильно и корректно сказал, что "Тхераваду этим и не принизить". Полностью согласен!


Вы не поняли Топпера. Хинаяна - это не другое наименование Тхеравады, а просто не Тхеравада.

----------


## Pavel

> Я Будду и читал.


Не верю.

----------


## Huandi

> Не верю.


При чему тут вера? Я разве прошу верить? Есть конкретные суждения и мнения, которые можно обсуждать. Это конечно сложнее, чем разводить флэйм...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чтобы вернуть разговор в русло темы и придать ему большей предметности, проиллюстрируйте, каким образом умозаключение о бесконечных до и бесконечных после сегодняшней жизни перерождениях (отсылаю к опубликованной выше цитате Далай-ламы) влияет на метод работы с сознанием.


Прошлые жизни, вообще прошлое (включая ранние годы и т.д.  этой жизни), нужны мне для того, чтобы я мог сделать вполне конкретные выводы о том, какие деяния несут благо для меня, реально ли работает практика и т.д. 

Как человек, я забочусь о будущем. Будущем этой жизни и будущем для кого то другого (кем я стану) в будущей жизни...

Если бы я считал, что в будущую жизнь возьму коней и девственниц, то я бы заботился о пирамиде, конях и девственницах. Концепции о том, что может помочь мне в будущих перерождениях, обуславливает мое сегодняшнее времяпрепровождение на подушке.

P.S. Есть достоверные слова Будды и Архатов о факте существования прошлых и будущих жизней у конкретного индивидуума. Вот я и хочу получить "микроскоп", чтобы удостовериться в данных фактах на личном опыте! Может я где то клад зарыл, так пойду и откопаю!

----------


## Pavel

> При чему тут вера? Я разве прошу верить? Есть конкретные суждения и мнения, которые можно обсуждать. Это конечно сложнее, чем разводить флэйм...


Так обсуждайте. Я уже не раз задал вопрос и разным людям - проиллюстрируйте, каким образом умозаключение о бесконечных перерождениях меняет практику изменения сознания?

----------


## Топпер

> Его Святейшеству виднее. Кстати, и он, и мой Учитель Намкай Норбу Ринпоче утверждают, что ничего унизительного в названии нет: "Малая" - не значит "низшая" или "плохая" (сразу подчеркиваю, что цитату и ссылку на источник сейчас не приведу). Ибо все последователи всех Колесниц рано или поздно достигнут полного Освобождения.


Унизительно не только слово, ибо оно означает далеко не "малая". Самый мягкий перевод "ущербная", "низшая" (а есть ещё гораздо более уничижающий смысл у этого слова). Унизительна, в первую очередь, сама  барская манера, высочайше дозволяющая входить через чёрный ход золушке-Тхераваде под именем "хинаяна" на кухню Дхаммы, и смотреть через окошко на бал великой Махаяны. Особенно на королевских особ Ваджраяны и Дзогчена.
Великое спасибо за то, что разрешили хоть в качестве чёрного люда, собак ловящих крошки под столом, лицезреть Путь к просветлению.

Вот подобный подход и раздражает. Судьи кто? Те, кто сами изменили первоначальный Канон? 
Это не Тхеравада - хинаяна. Это ваши пути всего лишь разбавленная Дхамма. 



> Топпер, Вашу личную точку зрения я понял и принимаю... А подтвердить ее цитатами из своих Учителей можете? Я, старый больной еврей, очень Вас прошу...


Ну, мы здесь все старые, больные....

Цитат я приводить не стану. Лучше почитайте Палийский Канон. Там уже всё есть. Ничего придумывать не надо.

----------


## Huandi

> Я уже не раз задал вопрос и разным людям - проиллюстрируйте, каким образом умозаключение о бесконечных перерождениях меняет практику изменения сознания?


Я уже ответил несколько раз - 1. без перерождений это бессмысленное занятие. 2. воззрение Будды само является тем, что "меняет сознание", а без учения о перерождении оно невозможно.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.sharereactor.ru/movies/250



 Название: 	
Помни
 Оригинальное название: Memento
 Год выхода: 2000
 Жанр: Мистика, Детектив, Триллер
 Режиссер: Кристофер Нолан /Christopher Nolan/
 В ролях: Гай Пирс /Guy Pearce/, Кэрри-Энн Мосс /Carrie-Anne Moss/, Джо Пантолиано /Joe Pantoliano/, Марк Бун Джуниор /Mark Boone Junior/, Джориа Фокс /Jorja Fox/, Стивен Тоболовский /Stephen Tobolowsky/
 О фильме: Леонардо Шелби изысканно и дорого одет, ездит на новеньком "Ягуаре", но проживает в дешевых мотелях. Его цель в жизни - найти убийцу жены. Его проблема - редкая форма амнезии, потеря короткой памяти, помня все до убийства, он не помнит, что было 15 мин. назад. Его друзья – Тедди и Натали, да и друзья ли они ему? Его спутники – фотоаппарат «Полароид» и татуировки на теле. Главный вопрос – почему наказанных больше, чем виноватых?

Вот и любой человек живет с амнезией прошлых жизней + некоторой части этой жизни.

----------


## Pavel

> Прошлые жизни, вообще прошлое (включая ранние годы и т.д.  этой жизни), нужны мне для того, чтобы я мог сделать вполне конкретные выводы о том, какие деяния несут благо для меня, реально ли работает практика и т.д.


Так я и не увидел, какие конкретные выводы Вы сделали из своих прошлых жизней (не из детства и юности этой жизни), которые изменили Вашу сегодняшнюю практику буддиста? Где иллюстрация?



> Как человек, я забочусь о будущем. Будущем этой жизни и будущем для кого то другого (кем я стану) в будущей жизни...
> Если бы я считал, что в будущую жизнь возьму коней и девственниц, то я бы заботился о пирамиде, конях и девственницах. Концепции о том, что может помочь мне в будущих перерождениях, обуславливает мое сегодняшнее времяпрепровождение на подушке.


Вы иллюстрируете свои предположения, каким бы Вы были, если бы считали, что можно с собой взять... Вы проиллюстрируйте, как Вашу практику изменила идея о том, что впереди новое перерождение, а не сознание того, что Вы как человек заботитесь о будущем. Забота о будущем свойственна любому живому существу, а не буддисту.

----------


## Pavel

> Я уже ответил несколько раз - 1. без перерождений это бессмысленное занятие. 2. воззрение Будды само является тем, что "меняет сознание", а без учения о перерождении оно невозможно.


Вы иллюстрацию от лозунга отличаете?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так я и не увидел, какие конкретные выводы Вы сделали из своих прошлых жизней (не из детства и юности этой жизни), которые изменили Вашу сегодняшнюю практику буддиста? Где иллюстрация?


Давайте определимся вот с чем: для вас сегодняшнего воспоминания о детстве, о юности , о снах (увиденных в младенчестве) отличаются друг от друга? Если вы вспомните свои прошлые жизни, родовые травмы (холотропное дыхание), младенчество, то какая для вас будет разница? Воспоминания, они и есть воспоминания...

P.S. Микробов не видел, но антибактериальным мылом/антибиотиками пользуюсь. Самое интересное - эффективно!

Из общечеловеческого: я не пристаю к маме с обвинением в том, что 1) она меня родила без моего ведома; 2) я не виню родителей за тот набор генов, который они мне предоставили; 3) причины своей ситуация аргументирую себе своими поступками этой жизни + возможно, предыдущих... а не бьюсь в истерике того, что мне кто то чего то не дал, и не обеспечил.

Вот такая саморефлексия о собственном существовании, обусловленная представлениями о прошлом.




> Вы иллюстрируете свои предположения, каким бы Вы были, если бы считали, что можно с собой взять... Вы проиллюстрируйте, как Вашу практику изменила идея о том, что впереди новое перерождение, а не сознание того, что Вы как человек заботитесь о будущем. Забота о будущем свойственна любому живому существу, а не буддисту.


Но буддисту свойственны представления о том, что можно "взять" в следующую жизнь. Каков тот рюкзачок, с которым вы очнетесь после перезагрузки матрицы.

Туристу предстоит поход. Каким образом этот факт меняет жизнь туриста? В жизни туриста появляется подготовка к предстоящему походу. Турист выясняет, что ему понадобится в предстоящем походе... И вот уже в уголке - навалены котелок, компас, ножи, топор, аптечки... Итого: из идеи о предстоящем походе в углу проявляется куча всякого...

И именно буддийские представления определяют, что в куче той навалено. Качественный и количественный состав кучи.

----------


## Pavel

PampKin Head, Вы меня, видимо не поняли. Я прошу Вас показать, как стала отличаться Ваша практика, человека для которого очень важны прошлые и будущие перерождения, от моей практики - человека, для которого идея перерождений не более важна, чем идея Великого Взрыва, в результате которого образовалась вселенная. Что именно и в какую сторону изменило? Я, например в этой жизни вообще ничего не собираюсь с собой в будущую брать, т.к. рассчитываю, что эта жизнь последняя и ничего не знаю о своих прошлых жизнях, чтобы вынести из них некий практический опыт. А Вы, какой опыт вынесли из прошлых жизней и почему откладываете избавление от перерождений на будущие жизни?

----------


## Huandi

> Вы иллюстрацию от лозунга отличаете?


Я не понимаю таких намеков (наверное, мало рыбы ем) - пожалуйста, пишите мне развернутыми предложениями с полностью раскрытыми логическими связями. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Neroli

> Я уже ответил несколько раз - 1. без перерождений это бессмысленное занятие. 2. воззрение Будды само является тем, что "меняет сознание", а без учения о перерождении оно невозможно.


Вот тебя послушаешь и такое очучение, что Сидхардха осознал, что жизней много и ушел. Ну вот вроде не с этого же он начал все же. А Будда из него получился что надо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Не знаю, как Тхеравада относится к классификациям махаяна\хинаяна (наверное не относится вообще), но вот мои наблюдения:




> И те и другие следуют учению пути хинаяны, которое служит методом лишь индивидуального освобождения от круговорота бытия.


Т.е. в Махаяне, так как это махаянская позиция, признаётся возможность индивидуального освобождения.

Далее читаем:




> Последователи махаяны прежде всего стремятся достичь состояния Будды, неотстраненной нирваны, высшего освобождения — ради [спасения] других.


Т.е. последователи махаяны тоже стремятся достичь личного освобождения, как я понимаю.

В Тхераваде же "личное освобождение" просто невозможно.

См. разъяснение практики постижения анатта. (также - анаттавада)

----------


## Huandi

> Вот тебя послушаешь и такое очучение, что Сидхардха осознал, что жизней много и ушел. Ну вот вроде не с этого же он начал все же. А Будда из него получился что надо.


То, что жизней много, он знал и до Пробуждения.  :Smilie:   А после - видел это прямо, все свои прошлые жизни, а также то, что будущих для него не будет.

----------


## Pavel

> Я не понимаю таких намеков (наверное, мало рыбы ем) - пожалуйста, пишите мне развернутыми предложениями с полностью раскрытыми логическими связями. Заранее спасибо.


Шопенгауэр утверждает, что буддизм лучше других философских учений или религий справляется с задачей устранения страха перед смертью, провозглашая отказ от рождений и смерти в самой модели организации жизни (в перерождениях). Иллюстрирует эту свою идею он тем фактом, что именно в Индии и на Востоке, в местах, где получили широкое распространение брахманизм и буддизм, так сильно развито "презрительное" отношение к смерти и отсутствует перед ней страх. Это пример иллюстрации.

Идея перерождений - наиглавнейшая идея, на которой я основываю свою практику. Это пеример лозунга, не иллюстрирующего влияние идеи на практические действия, или изменение сознания.

----------


## Huandi

> В Тхераваде же "личное освобождение" просто невозможно.
> 
> См. разъяснение практики постижение анатта.


 :Smilie: 

Это, все-таки, разные понятия - конкретное существо, индивид, и некая постоянная линость, атман этого индивида. То, что нет атмана, не означает что и индивид уже не индивид.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, Вы меня, видимо не поняли. Я прошу Вас показать, как стала отличаться Ваша практика, человека для которого очень важны прошлые и будущие перерождения, от моей практики - человека, для которого идея перерождений не более важна, чем идея Великого Взрыва, в результате которого образовалась вселенная.


Прикольно. И как я могу показать, чем отличается ваша практика от моей, если вы для меня - лишь буквы на мониторе... Может вы сейчас одной рукой строчите посты, а второй - петухам головы сворачиваете во славу Вицли-Пуцли...

Я уже написал о влияния на мою практику моих же представлений о прошлом.




> Что именно и в какую сторону изменило? Я, например в этой жизни вообще ничего не собираюсь с собой в будущую брать, т.к. рассчитываю, что эта жизнь последняя и ничего не знаю о своих прошлых жизнях, чтобы вынести из них некий практический опыт.


Собственно, бардо покажет, кто и где гадил...





> А Вы, какой опыт вынесли из прошлых жизней


См. выше.




> и почему откладываете избавление от перерождений на будущие жизни?


Собственно, я не откладываю. Просто моя стратегия учитывает разные варианты развития событий. И является лично для меня взвешенной и более оптимальной.

----------


## Huandi

> Шопенгауэр утверждает, что буддизм лучше других философских учений или религий справляется с задачей устранения страха перед смертью, провозглашая отказ от рождений и смерти в самой модели организации жизни (в перерождениях). Иллюстрирует эту свою идею он тем фактом, что именно в Индии и на Востоке, в местах, где получили широкое распространение брахманизм и буддизм, так сильно развито "презрительное" отношение к смерти и отсутствует перед ней страх. Это пример иллюстрации.
> 
> Идея перерождений - наиглавнейшая идея, на которой я основываю свою практику. Это пеример лозунга, не иллюстрирующего влияние идеи на практические действия, или изменение сознания.


Я уже не могу сказать ничего нового. Подумайте сперва над этим тезисом: "практика лишена смысла без идеи перерождений". Далее над этими: "воззрение и есть одна из важнейших методик", "без перерождений воззрение Будды невозможно". Это никакие не лозунги, а точные и основательные тезисы.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот подобный подход и раздражает. Судьи кто? Те, кто сами изменили первоначальный Канон? 
> Это не Тхеравада - хинаяна. Это ваши пути всего лишь разбавленная Дхамма.


Правильно, так нас.  :Smilie:  Зазнайство тибетских буддистов порой не знает границ. Откуда че берется...

----------


## Neroli

> То, что жизней много, он знал и до Пробуждения.


Да ну? Это тибетская версия же, да?

----------


## Топпер

> Правильно, так нас.  Зазнайство тибетских буддистов порой не знает границ. Откуда че берется...


 :Smilie:  Не хотел, правда.  :Smilie: 
Вызывает неудовольствие даже не сама классификация, а настойчивое вдалбливание, что: "в хинаяне нет ничего унизительного"  :Frown: 
Это всё равно, что тебя назвали "козёл", а потом говорят, что обижаться не стоит, это просто такое милое бородатое и рогатое животное.

----------


## Pavel

> Я уже не могу сказать ничего нового. Подумайте сперва над этим тезисом: "практика лишена смысла без идеи перерождений". Далее над этими: "воззрение и есть одна из важнейших методик", "без перерождений воззрение Будды невозможно". Это никакие не лозунги, а точные и основательные тезисы.


Мне больше нравится такой тезис: "Нравственность и сознание это как две руки, моющие друг друга. Нравственность очищает сознание, а сознание очищает нравственность. Сознание, основанное на нравственности дает мудрость, которая дает плод." Я не нахожу здесь определяющего места для УМОЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЙ о перерождении. Если термин "умозаключения" вдруг сменился на термин "воззрения", то от этого провозглашаемые идеи не стали более убедительны и не поменяли моего сознания, равно как и Вашего.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это всё равно, что тебя назвали "козёл", а потом говорят, что обижаться не стоит, это просто такое милое бородатое и рогатое животное.


Топпер, у меня вопрос: если вы не имеете никакого отношения к Хинаяне, то почему вас это беспокоят разговоры о ней?

----------


## Pavel

> Собственно, я не откладываю. Просто моя стратегия учитывает разные варианты развития событий. И является лично для меня взвешенной и более оптимальной.


Так покажите, как учитывает. Как бы Вы изменили свою стратегию, если бы вопрос о перерождениях для Вас был бы как "если они есть - хорошо, а если их нет - не беда"?

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, у меня вопрос: если вы не имеете никакого отношения к Хинаяне, то почему вас это беспокоят разговоры о ней?


Меня беспокоят разговоры о Тхераваде.

----------


## Huandi

> Да ну? Это тибетская версия же, да?


Почему тибетская? Зачем Будда вообще пошел в аскеты, с какой целью? У него уже на тот момент было представление о перерождениях - это же традиционное для Индии понятие. Материалисты, отрицающие что-либо после смерти, кроме гниения трупа,  были и там, но это воззрение не было массовым.

----------


## Pavel

> Топпер, у меня вопрос: если вы не имеете никакого отношения к Хинаяне, то почему вас это беспокоят разговоры о ней?


Вы же тоже никакого отношения не имеете к придуркам, "уверен", что Вас не задевает, когда я Вам сейчас говорю, что такой вопрос Топперу мог задать только придурок?  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Мне больше нравится такой тезис: "Нравственность и сознание это как две руки, моющие друг друга. Нравственность очищает сознание, а сознание очищает нравственность. Сознание, основанное на нравственности дает мудрость, которая дает плод." Я не нахожу здесь определяющего места для УМОЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЙ о перерождении. Если термин "умозаключения" вдруг сменился на термин "воззрения", то от этого провозглашаемые идеи не стали более убедительны и не поменяли моего сознания, равно как и Вашего.


Зачем вам что-либо очищать и мыть, если после этой жизни кроме гниющего трупа от Вас ничего не останется? Вы, похоже, просто задвинули очевидность некоего бытия после смерти, и его мотивирующего влияние на Вас, за горизонт рассудка и теперь игнорируете очевидное.

----------


## Tiop

> Ни в одном(!) своем выступлениии или книге, ни в одной фразе просветленные Учителя Ваджраяны и Дзогчена не опускались до хоть малейшего оскорбления Тхеравады (если найдете что-то - обязательно покажите нам всем!


а) Они ничего не знают о Тхераваде, так как до начала 20-го века не было никаких культурных контактов между регионами традиционного бытования этих традиций, а сами они никогда не изучали практики, текстов, не встречались и не учились у тхеравадинских ачарья:.

б) Изучали или Вы тексты, практику, встречались и учились ли у учителей Тхеравады, чтобы сравнивать её с какими-то чужеродными ей классификациями?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так покажите, как учитывает. Как бы Вы изменили свою стратегию, если бы вопрос о перерождениях для Вас был бы как "если они есть - хорошо, а если их нет - не беда"?


Я собственно не совсем понимаю... А зачем Дхарма Будд без перерождений? Если что, то выращивание марихуаны на гидропонике + грибов в гроубоксах стоит недорого, до конца жизни точно хватит. Курить каждый день + раз в две недели псилобицин - и никакой Нирваны не надо в этой единственной жизни.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Eternal Jew*
Не гнева ни обиды у меня особых нет. Я сейчас другим делом занимаюсь. Просто пояснил свою позицию. Видимо, вы не поняли, раз всё свелось только к проекции на мои эмоции.



> Ни в одном(!) своем выступлениии или книге, ни в одной фразе просветленные Учителя Ваджраяны и Дзогчена не опускались до хоть малейшего оскорбления Тхеравады (если найдете что-то - обязательно покажите нам всем!)...


Сам термин "хинаяна" имеет очень оскорбительное значение. Одного этого уже достаточно.

И, пожалуйста, постарайтесь не переходить на обсуждение личности собеседника. Не пытайтесь угадывать его эмоции и побуждающие мотивы. Это не делает вам чести.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы же тоже никакого отношения не имеете к придуркам, "уверен", что Вас не задевает, когда я Вам сейчас говорю, что такой вопрос Топперу мог задать только придурок?


Да ты остроумный, как я погляжу. )

----------


## Pavel

> Я собственно не совсем понимаю... А зачем Дхарма Будд без перерождений? Если что, то выращивание марихуаны на гидропонике + грибов в гроубоксах стоит недорого, до конца жизни точно хватит. Курить каждый день + раз в две недели псилобицин - и никакой Нирваны не надо в этой единственной жизни.


Так Вы считаете, что Нирвана торкает круче псилобицина?.. Что же Вы молчали раньше?!! Так,.. где можно поподробнее почитать о перерождениях - срочно!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Кстати, есть версия, что термин "хинаяна" возник в результате довольно позднего ошибочного прочтения слова "хина-джняна" (что тоже не комплимент).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так Вы считаете, что Нирвана торкает круче псилобицина?.. Что же Вы молчали раньше?!! Так,.. где можно поподробнее почитать о перерождениях - срочно!!!!!


Говорят, что да... + достаточно одной дозы.

P.S. Если жизнь одна, то такое количество устроить себе развлечений!

----------


## Pavel

> Кстати, есть версия, ...


Данный вопрос не имеет никакого отношения к теме, предлагаю дальнейшие попытки его рассматривать вынести либо в другую тему, либо прекратить вовсе.

----------


## Pavel

> Говорят, что да... + достаточно одной дозы.


А поделиться с друзьями впечатлениями потом получится? А то еще подумают, что я все только для себя....

----------


## Huandi

> Данный вопрос не имеет никакого отношения к теме, предлагаю дальнейшие попытки его рассматривать вынести либо в другую тему, либо прекратить вовсе.


Согласен. Только я, как раз, из всех меньше всего эту тему затрагивал. Правильнее было бы адресовать это сообщение не мне.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А поделиться с друзьями впечатлениями потом получится? А то еще подумают, что я все только для себя....


А зачем? Какое мне дело тогда до других в их единственной жизни? 

Потому что страданий не существует, есть только недостаток веществ из списка №1 в этой единственной жизни.

LSD-25 ведрами спасет всех в этой ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Сам термин "хинаяна" имеет очень оскорбительное значение. Одного этого уже достаточно.


Если "Хинаяна" это совсем не то, что "Тхеравада", как только что высказывались участники этой полемики, а Вы позиционируете себя именно как тхеравадинец, тогда ЧТО именно Вас оскорбляет?




> И, пожалуйста, постарайтесь не переходить на обсуждение личности собеседника.


Напомню Вам, что слова, которые Вы только что употребили - это и есть "переход на личности":

"барская манера", "высочайше дозволяющая входить через чёрный ход", "королевских особ Ваджраяны и Дзогчена", "Судьи кто?", "Это ваши пути всего лишь разбавленная Дхамма".

Более того - эти слова касаются Учителей Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, а значит - моих личных Учителей. Не оскорбляйте их, прошу Вас.

*P.S.Да, Топпер, Вы так и не ответили - как Вы, получив драгоценнейшие посвящения Ваджраяны, практикуете Тхераваду, да еще и пишите такие вещи о Ваджраяне: "Разбавленная Дхамма" и т.п. (см. немного выше - Ваши же цитаты)?!*

----------


## Eternal Jew

> а) Они ничего не знают о Тхераваде, так как до начала 20-го века не было никаких культурных контактов между регионами традиционного бытования этих традиций, а сами они никогда не изучали практики, текстов, не встречались и не учились у тхеравадинских ачарья:.


Не может быть!  :Smilie:  ... Какое Вы, однако, открытие сделали! Новость тянет на монографию или даже на Нобелевскую премию! (только ведь засмеют)... Где Вы это прочитали - в «буддологических» источниках?!  :Smilie:  ... Надо же - а какие тогда контакты были - "некультурные" что ли?  :Smilie: 




> б) Изучали или Вы тексты, практику, встречались и учились ли у учителей Тхеравады, чтобы сравнивать её с какими-то чужеродными ей классификациями?


Вам, как человеку, отметившему в своей традиции "нет", поясню, что Дзогчен, который я практикую, включает в себя учения и методы разных Колесниц и очень бережно и с почтением к ним относится... Здесь присутствует и сутра, и тантра. Учения Дзогчена включают в себя и первое, и второе, и многое другое. Пояснять подробнее, увы, не могу - у меня есть определенные обязательства перед моими Учителями.

----------


## Топпер

> Если "Хинаяна" это совсем не то, что "Тхеравада", как только что высказывались участники этой полемики, а Вы позиционируете себя именно как тхеравадинец, тогда ЧТО именно Вас оскорбляет?


Попытка включить Тхераваду под видом "хинаяны" в вашу систему типа:



> Дзогчен, который я практикую, включает в себя учения и методы разных Колесниц и очень бережно и с почтением к ним относится


Это не так. Тхеравада никаким боком и ни под каким видом не встраивается в вашу систему. 
*Подобное допущение - оскорбительно*.



> Напомню Вам, что слова, которые Вы только что употребили - это и есть "переход на личности":
> "барская манера", "высочайше дозволяющая входить через чёрный ход", "королевских особ Ваджраяны и Дзогчена", "Судьи кто?", "Это ваши пути всего лишь разбавленная Дхамма".


Думаю, что одного предупреждения достаточно.

----------


## Tiop

Из словаря Monier-Williams
:

hīna
    hīnб mfn. left, abandoned, for saken RV. 
    • left behind, excluded or shut out from, lower or weaker than, inferior to (abl.) Mn. MBh. &c. [Page 1296, Column 3] 
    • left out, wanting, omitted MBh. 
    • defeated or worsted (in a lawsuit) Yājс. 
    • deficient, defective, faulty, insufficient, short, incomplete, poor, little, low, vile, bad, base, mean ŚBr. &c. &c 
    • bereft or deprived of, free from, devoid or destitute of, without (instr., abl., loc., acc., or comp 
    • prвṇair hīnaḥ, 'bereft of breath or life' 
    • mantrād or mantrato h○, 'devoid of sacred knowledge') MuṇḍUp. KātyŚr. Mn. MBh. &c 
    • lost or strayed from (a caravan) Pāṇ. i, 4, 23 Kāś. 
    • brought low, broken down in circumstances ŚrS. 
    • m. a faulty or defective witness (of five kinds, viz. anya-vādin, kriyā-dveṣin, nфpasthāyin, nir-uttara, āhūsa-prapalвyin) Yājс. Sch. 
    • subtraction (= = vyavakalana) MW. 
    • Mesua Ferrea L. 
    • (ā), f. a female mouse (wṛ. for dīna) L. 
    • (am), n. deficiency, want, absence (velā-hīne 'before the right time', unseasonably') VarBṛS. Yājс.

"хина" от глагола "хан", украинское "хана", смерть, убийство, и т.д.

----------


## Neroli

> Если жизнь одна, то такое количество устроить себе развлечений!


Памп, мне вот особо не хочется каких-то развлечений. И я готова учится делать многое для других, даже если это наша с ними единственная жизнь. 
Мне не нужны дивиденты в следующих жизнях. 
Вот хоть тресните.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Топпер, прошу меня простить, но я так и не понял - кому Вы сейчас вынесли предупреждение за ЭТИ слова:

Цитата:



> Напомню Вам, что слова, которые Вы только что употребили - это и есть "переход на личности":
> 
> "барская манера", "высочайше дозволяющая входить через чёрный ход", "королевских особ Ваджраяны и Дзогчена", "Судьи кто?", "Это ваши пути всего лишь разбавленная Дхамма".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Думаю, что одного предупреждения достаточно.


Мне? ... Или себе?

Мои Учителя утверждают, что Дзогчен действительно содержит Учения сутры и тантры! Я им верю - это мои Учителя... Или Вы выносите предупреждения им?

И еще вопрос - как можно судить о Дзогчене, относясь к Тхераваде? Делая при этом такие утверждения: "Тхеравада никаким боком и ни под каким видом не встраивается в вашу систему"? ... Модерируя чужие сообщения представителей других Колесниц...

----------


## Huandi

> И я готова учится делать многое для других, даже если это наша с ними единственная жизнь. 
> Мне не нужны дивиденты в следующих жизнях. 
> Вот хоть тресните.


Желание делать что-то для других очень хорошее желание. Но ведь мы стараемся делать для других то, что хорошо для нас самих, правда? Да и неверно даже пытаться другим дать то, что себе не желаешь. И если для себя не желаем лучшего в следующих жизнях (а еще лучше - прекращения перерождений), то и другим этого тоже желать не будем. Вот и получится, что таким бодхисаттвам придется сосредоточиться на методах улучшения только текущей жизни - Пампкин как раз перечислил каких именно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памп, мне вот особо не хочется каких-то развлечений. И я готова учится делать многое для других, даже если это наша с ними единственная жизнь. 
> Мне не нужны дивиденты в следующих жизнях. 
> Вот хоть тресните.


И где же твой госпиталь для бедных, мать Тереза?




> Желание делать что-то для других очень хорошее желание. Но ведь мы стараемся делать для других то, что хорошо для нас самих, правда?


Каков критерий оценки того, что это желание - "хорошее"?

----------


## Tiop

> ... Какое Вы, однако, открытие сделали! Новость тянет на монографию или даже на Нобелевскую премию! (только ведь засмеют)... Где Вы это прочитали - в «буддологических» источниках?!  ... Надо же - а какие тогда контакты были - "некультурные" что ли?


На монографию никак не тянет, так как это просто пересказ сведений из монографий.

Откуда мне это известно? 

Очень просто, Тхеравада была распространена в первом тысячелетии почти исключительно на о. Шри-Ланка, на Юге п-ова Индокитай, далее во втором тыс. н.э. широко распространилась также в Бирме, Тайланде, Камбодже, Вьетнаме, Лаосе.

О каких-то культурных контактах между этими странами и Тибетом в истории свидетельств нет. В Индии же в конце первого тыс. до н.э. случилось исламское вторжение, которое также послужило причиной изоляции Тибета от этого региона. В Индии же до этого были преимущественно распространены две отколовшиеся от Стхавиравады\Тхеравады школы - Саутрантика и Вайбхашика (С позиции Тхеравады это исказившие учение Будды школы), с ними и полемизировали индийские буддисты Махаяны.

Вы мне скажите точно, читал ли, практиковал или учился Намкай Норбу Ринпоче Тхераваду у тхеравадинов, какие лично Вы тексты Тхеравады читали и у кого из тхеравадинских учителей лично Вы учились или хотя бы просто слушали?

----------


## Huandi

> Очень просто, Тхеравада была распространена в первом тысячелетии н.э только на о. Шри-Ланка, на Юге п-ова Индокитай, далее во втором тыс. н.э. распространилась также в Бирме, Тайланде, Камбодже, Вьтенаме, Лаосе.


В Индии прекрасно себе существовала стхавиравада до самого заката там буддизма.

----------


## Neroli

> И где же твой госпиталь для бедных, мать Тереза?


Ты только госпиталями мерить можешь?  Я вообщем то сама бедная. 

Сейчас тебе по другому объясню. Если мне доказать что жизнь одна -  мир не рухнет, все не брошу, и спиватся не начну.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> пересказ сведений из монографий.


Уважаемый Tiop! Если честно - я никогда не опирался и не опираюсь на "пересказ сведений из буддологических источников". Я опираюсь на труды моих Учителей. Если они говорят о Дзогчене, что он (см. выше)... - я им полностью доверяю, равно как и в том вопросе, что некоторые тантрические Учения были переданы Буддой Шакьямуни в теле самбхогакайи.




> Вы мне скажите точно...


Если лично Вам станет настолько интересно - я предлагаю Вам получить передачу у Намкая Норбу, Чоги Ринпоче или других Учителей - и самому найти подтверждение ранее высказанным здесь утверждениям.

 Еще раз прошу меня извинить - я не уполномочен обсуждать некоторые аспекты практикуемого мною Учения публично. Это моя самайя, т.е. тантрическое обязательство. Я их стараюсь соблюдать... Искренне надеюсь, что Вы меня поймете правильно...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ты только госпиталями мерить можешь?  Я вообщем то сама бедная.


Предложи другие способы измерения. 




> Сейчас тебе по другому объясню. Если мне доказать что жизнь одна -  мир не рухнет, все не брошу, и спиватся не начну.


Можно поучавствовать в Джихаде. )

Нироль, вопрос: а что тогда привлекательного в Дхарме Будды? Ходишь с чашей всю жисть, потом раз... Свобода! На какое то время до смерти.

----------


## Neroli

Да ну тебя, Памп. 
Можно подумать, что буддистов от участия в Джихаде останавливает только наличие перерождений.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да ну тебя, Памп. 
> Можно подумать, что буддистов от участия в Джихаде останавливает только наличие перерождений.


Так ты попробуй исключить буддийские концепции из рассмотрения, завязанные на перерождение, и приведи мне аргументы для неучастия в этом искрометном действе...

Я, конечно же, понимаю, что быть добрым - это гламурно и по-эстетски, но... )

*"Аллах акбар! На Хост!!!"*

----------


## Tiop

> "пересказ сведений из буддологических источников"


Это просто данные по истории.




> Еще раз прошу меня извинить - я не уполномочен обсуждать некоторые аспекты практикуемого мною Учения публично. Это моя самайя, т.е. тантрическое обязательство. Я их стараюсь соблюдать... Искренне надеюсь, что Вы меня поймете правильно..


Хм, ну я Вам сам скажу  :Smilie: 

Есть совершенно открытая для всех биография Вашего учителя. Он никогда не учился Тхераваде. Скорее всего он никогда даже не читал текстов Тхеравады (если только популярные брошюры..), как и все остальные тибетские учителя (а также китайские, японские, корейские).




> я не уполномочен обсуждать некоторые аспекты практикуемого мною Учения публично.


Вы не можете сказать, читали ли Вы тексты Тхеравады? Они совершенно открытые и почти все (основные, за вычетом разнообразных комментаторских) в переводах есть в Интернет. Ответьте, пожалуйста, чётко.




> Если они говорят о


У них где-то написано о Тхераваде?

----------


## Норбу

Давайте скажем спасибо Алексу за полученную возможность лицезреть столь захватывающую схватку с разными главными героями  :Smilie: 
P.S. Я голосовал за 2 пункт.

----------


## Alex

Я, честно говоря, не ожидал.  :Smilie:  

Тут еще, вдобавок, несколько сюжетных линий...

----------


## Neroli

> Так ты попробуй исключить буддийские концепции из рассмотрения, завязанные на перерождение, и приведи мне аргументы для неучастия в этом искрометном действе...
> 
> Я, конечно же, понимаю, что быть добрым - это гламурно и по-эстетски, но... )
> 
> *"Аллах акбар! На Хост!!!"*


Так я перерождения не исключаю. Но я не исключаю и того, что их может и не быть.  Я не знаю точно. Если бы я категорически не верила, я бы не практиковала - это да. А так я просто не знаю. 

А участвующие в Джихаде верят, что в рай попадут. Без этого как можно участвовать в Джихаде?

----------


## JuniorUK

> Попытка включить Тхераваду под видом "хинаяны" в вашу систему типа:
> 
> Это не так. Тхеравада никаким боком и ни под каким видом не встраивается в вашу систему. 
> *Подобное допущение - оскорбительно*.
> 
> Думаю, что одного предупреждения достаточно.


Я уже где-то раньше на форуме ссылался на работу Далай Ламы затрагивающую вопрос единства всех учений. Позволю себе еще раз привести ссылку. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=23

----------


## Neroli

> Желание делать что-то для других очень хорошее желание. Но ведь мы стараемся делать для других то, что хорошо для нас самих, правда? Да и неверно даже пытаться другим дать то, что себе не желаешь. И если для себя не желаем лучшего в следующих жизнях (а еще лучше - прекращения перерождений), то и другим этого тоже желать не будем. Вот и получится, что таким бодхисаттвам придется сосредоточиться на методах улучшения только текущей жизни - Пампкин как раз перечислил каких именно.


Я подумаю, ладно?

----------


## Alex

У аджана Амаро есть интересная книга о Тхераваде и Дзогчене.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Хм, ну я Вам сам скажу


Еще раз прошу внимательно прочитать мое сообщение про Дзогчен и про то, *что* он в себя включает:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=251

... хотя на самом деле *Дзогчен не является ни сутрой, ни тантрой*...

А вообще, я бы порекомендовал Вам "Драгоценный сосуд" Намкая Норбу. Там все изложено и разложено по полочкам (правда, это закрытый источник, так что прочитаете только когда получите Передачу, раз Вас так волнуют эти вопросы)... А так - для ознакомления - "Кристалл и ПУть Света" (его же)... http://rosenfeld.narod.ru/biblio/NNR_cristall_PDF.exe




> Он никогда не учился Тхераваде. Скорее всего он никогда даже


И вообще - в чем Вы так меня настойчиво стараетесь уличить? И Намкая Норбу заодно? ... И Его Святейшество тоже? ... Что все мы (вместе взятые тантристы-дзогченпа) никогда не читали ваших тхеравадинских текстов?  :Smilie:  Успокойтесь, читали!  :Smilie: 

Какова лично Ваша цель и мотивация здесь?  Что Вы хотите кому доказать и какой Ваш лично взгляд на заявленную тему - т.е. цепь бесконечных перерождений? ... 

Мне кажется, что глупо было бы отвечать человеку, который сам не высказал никакой точки зрения, не позиционирует принадлежности ни к одной из Колесниц, однако старательно и настойчиво пытается кого-то разоблачить  :Smilie: ... Это равноценно тому, чтобы я объяснял что-нибудь стенке...  :Smilie:  Извините, но я общаюсь только с живыми людьми, входящими непрерывную буддийскую линию преемственности. И я считаю это продуктивным подходом!

----------


## Tiop

Ответов нет, как и ожидалось. Не буду комментировать, и так понятно  :Smilie: 



> Дзогчен и про то, что он в себя включает:


Я ещё раз повторю свой вопрос: какое отношение это всё имеет к Тхераваде?

Вот, кстати, что я написал здесь об этом:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=222




> никогда не читали ваших тхеравадинских текстов?  Успокойтесь, читали!


Повторяю:




> а) Они ничего не знают о Тхераваде, так как до начала 20-го века не было никаких культурных контактов между регионами традиционного бытования этих традиций, а сами они никогда не изучали практики, текстов, не встречались и не учились у тхеравадинских ачарья:.
> 
> б) Изучали или Вы тексты, практику, встречались и учились ли у учителей Тхеравады, чтобы сравнивать её с какими-то чужеродными ей классификациями?


А Ваша ссылка - просто незнание истории и распространения буддийских школ в Азии. Есть специальные исторические и филологические исследования, результаты которых я вкратце изложил. Можно очень подробно, если есть желание.

Если у Вас есть какая-то достоверная информация по этому вопросу, а не эмоциональные "заверения" (вроде "я вас умоляю!"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ) - прошу её изложить.

----------


## Tiop

> но я общаюсь только с живыми людьми


К сожалению, я мёртвый нечеловек  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Есть специальные исторические и филологические исследования


абсолютно не интересуют... Оставьте их себе...   :Smilie: 
Меня интересуют только труды моих буддийских Учителей.




> какое отношение это всё имеет к Тхераваде?


У Вас, судя по всему, небольшой "пунктик" образовался на Тхераваде!  :Smilie:  
Отвечу так - меня она меня "не беспокоит". И даже не интересует.  :Smilie:  ... Тольо спокойнее, дорогой друг, спокойнее...  :Smilie: 




> К сожалению, я мёртвый нечеловек


Да по мне любой  :Smilie:  - лишь бы он (Вы немножко недочитали): "входящими в непрерывную буддийскую линию преемственности"

----------


## Tiop

"входящими в непрерывную буддийскую линию преемственности", многие не считают Вас и Ваших учителей в неё входящими  :Smilie:  (о чём, собственно, и был весь  разговор  :Smilie:  )

...И уж тем более не считают возможным терпеть какие-то унизительные классификации "недостаточности" в отношении себя...




> Отвечу так - меня она меня "не беспокоит". И даже не интересует.  ... Тольо спокойнее, дорогой друг, спокойнее...


Ничего себе, "пунктик"! : 

Из словаря Monier-Williams
:



> hīna
> hīnб mfn. left, abandoned, for saken RV.
> • left behind, excluded or shut out from, lower or weaker than, inferior to (abl.) Mn. MBh. &c. [Page 1296, Column 3]
> • left out, wanting, omitted MBh.
> • defeated or worsted (in a lawsuit) Yājс.
> • deficient, defective, faulty, insufficient, short, incomplete, poor, little, low, vile, bad, base, mean ŚBr. &c. &c
> • bereft or deprived of, free from, devoid or destitute of, without (instr., abl., loc., acc., or comp
> • prвṇair hīnaḥ, 'bereft of breath or life'
> • mantrād or mantrato h○, 'devoid of sacred knowledge') MuṇḍUp. KātyŚr. Mn. MBh. &c
> ...


Вам проще было бы разобраться в ситуации, если бы посмотрели на себя в первую очередь: Вы отождествили без всяких оснований, как выяснилось (хотя и заранее было ясно), Тхераваду с "хинаяной". А я пытался узнать как Вы до такой жизни дошли  :Smilie:  И указать на неправильность Ваших соображений.

----------


## Huandi

Как это так не считают? Ну-ка немедленно считать (заставим любыми средствами)! Иначе чем же гордиться - если кто-то там тебя кем-то не считает?

----------


## Echo

Что-то количество заломанных рук, с удивительной частотой перевешивает вразумительные доводы. Была хорошая идея - устроить диспут. Может вообще целый раздел такой открыть? Чтоб там по всем правилам и с пользой...
А то ведь в этом море флейма, пока до жемчужины докопаешься весь задор пропадет.

----------


## Топпер

*2 JuniorUK*



> Я уже где-то раньше на форуме ссылался на работу Далай Ламы затрагивающую вопрос единства всех учений. Позволю себе еще раз привести ссылку. 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=23


Здесь есть такой момент: подобные попытки объединения сильно напоминают попытки христианских богословов возвести своё здание на осколках старых доктрин:
Будда, как и Конфуций, не любил говорить о самых последних тайнах. Но если Конфуций оправдывал свое молчание неведением, то Будда, несомненно, знал гораздо больше, чем мог или хотел сказать. Он был атеистом, но атеистом необычным, все существо которого устремлялось к Божеству Молчания, к Нирване. Вечный покой, трансцендентная, бесстрастная сущность, бесконечно далекая от ничтожного и никчемного мира, — таково было Божество Гаутамы. *Он не знал Бога, обращенного к миру. Но человек тоскует именно о таком Боге*, Его он неустанно ищет, без Него томится. Может ли утолить его жажду сверхбытийное Нечто? Внутренний опыт человека подсказывает ему, что Незримый есть не Нечто, а Некто, что порой Он стучится во врата души, что у Безмолвия есть свой Голос. Вдалеке от Него мы никогда не найдем настоящего покоя. Так было, так будет всегда. Заключенная в нас тайна небесной любви будет мучить нас до тех пор, пока не вырвется наружу. *И если из-за собственного ослепления человек все же не войдет в Дом Отца, потребность души в Живом Боге в любой форме, пусть даже в самой странной, даст о себе знать*….


Гаутама одним из первых постиг необходимость искупления. Он одним из первых сумел возвысится над иллюзиями и до конца измерил всю глубину бездны мировых страданий и зла. Проникшись состраданием, он стал искать избавления. *И пусть то, что он нашел, не было подлинным спасением, он остается тем не менее великим примером для всех, искренне ищущих Истину, Полноту и в конечном счете — взыскующих Бога*.
Внешне буддизм не был прямым предшественником Нового Завета. Но что из того? Имеем ли мы право ограничивать историю лишь видимыми феноменами? Кто знает, как далеко пронёсся его призыв в сокровенных глубинах метаистории? Можем ли мы измерить силу и значение импульса, который шёл от человека, сказавшего: "Неустанно пекитесь о своём спасении"? Вправе ли мы отрицать, что неведомыми путями он мог содействовать приближению человечества ко Христу?..
Александр Мень - История религии (том 3)

А оно нам надо, такое "объединение", которое на деле есть поглощение одной концепции другой?

----------


## Huandi

В теме с диспутом и без флэйма будет стоять полная тишина - так как не будет главного мотивирующего фактора форумов.

----------


## Neroli

> Что-то количество заломанных рук, с удивительной частотой перевешивает вразумительные доводы. Была хорошая идея - устроить диспут. Может вообще целый раздел такой открыть? Чтоб там по всем правилам и с пользой...
> А то ведь в этом море флейма, пока до жемчужины докопаешься весь задор пропадет.


Сходите в туалет, помойте руки, устройте диспут, принесите пользу. И почему все такие умные?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Echo

> В теме с диспутом и без флэйма будет стоять полная тишина - так как не будет главного мотивирующего фактора форумов.


Я думал мотивирующим фактором является желание разобраться с тем или иным положением.
*Neroli* 
Так ведь во флейме все опять утонет, если не будет правил и их соблюдения.

----------


## Huandi

> Я думал мотивирующим фактором является желание разобраться с тем или иным положением.


Я почти не знаю людей, кто будет диспутировать с такой мотивацией. К сожалению.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "входящими в непрерывную буддийскую линию преемственности", многие *не считают Вас и Ваших учителей в неё входящими*"


Дорогой мой, у Вас даже нет своей традиции - так и будете здесь писать с чужой подачи и чужого голоса?  :Smilie:   Или Вы ее (традицию) стесняетесь указать?! Вы бы свой собственное мнение что ли проявили, да свою собственную точку зрения указали...

... И отлично! 
Пусть не считают "многие"!
Кстати, кто они - эти "видные буддийские авторитеты" - типа местных старожилов или модераторов?  :Smilie:  (огласите списочек, пожалуйста)... 

Я не думаю, чтобы кто-то из Учителей Тхеравады прилюдно хаял Махаяну и Ваджраяну... Если это так - процитируйте, пожалуйста... А если это сугубо Ваше мнение и Топпера - так оно мне безразлично...

От этого (см. цитату) бреда (я даже никак это не назову иначе), нисколько ни холодно и ни жарко Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче, Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе, обоим Кармапам, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Патрулу Ринпоче и сотням других просветленных буддийских Учителей!

Более того - многовековая история непрерывной реализации практикующих в традиции Ваджраяны и Дзогчена (в том числе - и в Радужном Теле) указывает  на то, что Ваше мнение и мнение Ваших "единоверцев" как-то совсем не учитывалось в этом процессе  :Smilie: 

Когда-то у Его Святейшества Далай-ламы спрашивали, что самое страшное в буддизме. он коротко ответил: "сектантство". То же мнение было, кстати, у Намкая Норбу... 

Знаете, друзья мои, от того, что вы дружно и хором станете отрицать наличие луны на небе, это не помешает ей спокойно и ежедневно появляться на небосводе. Но это и будет "сектой", а отнюдь не Тхеравадой.

----------


## JuniorUK

> *2 JuniorUK*
> 
> Здесь есть такой момент: подобные попытки объединения сильно напоминают попытки христианских богословов возвести своё здание на осколках старых доктрин:
> ....
> 
> А оно нам надо, такое "объединение", которое на деле есть поглощение одной концепции другой?


Топпер,
В силу практически полного отсутствия у меня знания христианского богословия у меня не возникает желания сравнивать с ним написанное в том отрывке на который я сослался. Ничего подобного строительству "на осколках" и "поглощению концепций"  я там не нашел. Скорее мне в нем видится подтверждение мысли о взаимосвязанной природе отдельных элементов учения Будды.

----------


## До

> Скорее всего он никогда даже не читал текстов Тхеравады (если только популярные брошюры..), как и все остальные тибетские учителя (а также китайские, японские, корейские).


Ну тибетские и японские понятно, но китайские-то почему? А корейские?

----------


## Neroli

> Нужно кроме "спасибо" сделать кнопку "дурак".


Сексисты вы все-таки, мальчеги  :Mad:  
Как же кнопка "дура"?

----------


## Neroli

А между прочим у "большой колесницы" центробежная сила больше. Слететь проще, чем с малой.  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Сексисты вы все-таки, мальчеги  
> Как же кнопка "дура"?


Дура это не ругательство, дура это комплимент  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну тибетские и японские понятно, но китайские-то почему? А корейские?


Дзен мастер Де Кван (китаянка, гонконгского происхождения Учитель корейской школы Дзен), 3 года изучала Сутры, потом 10 лет в монастыре Таиланда. Это я так, к слову пришлось  :Smilie:  

http://www.subong.org.hk/zm_daekwan_e.htm

----------


## Tiop

> Вы бы свой собственное мнение что ли проявили, да свою собственную точку зрения указали...


Это замечательное высказывание  :Smilie:  

Уважаемый Eternal Jew, *чьё* же я мнение по-Вашему проявляю, как не своё ?!?!?!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 






> Более того - многовековая история непрерывной реализации практикующих в традиции Ваджраяны и Дзогчена (в том числе - и в Радужном Теле) указывает на то, что Ваше мнение и мнение Ваших "единоверцев" как-то совсем не учитывалось в этом процессе


А Вы её наблюдали все эти века  :Smilie: 




> Я не думаю, чтобы кто-то из Учителей Тхеравады прилюдно *хаял* Махаяну и Ваджраяну...


Зачем? Учителя Тхеравады иногда разбирают махаянские представления и показывают, в чём их отличие и почему они неправильные.




> нисколько ни холодно и ни жарко


Да мне тоже от всего этого не жарко и не холодно  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Дзен мастер Де Кван (китаянка, гонконгского происхождения Учитель корейской школы Дзен), 3 года изучала Сутры, потом 10 лет в монастыре Таиланда. Это я так, к слову пришлось  
> 
> http://www.subong.org.hk/zm_daekwan_e.htm


Любопытный вариант,  а) Сутр в Тхераваде нет, и подумайте, б) *что* она практиковала 10 лет в Тайланде, что затем её пригласили участвовать в создании дзенского монастыря в Гонконге. Видимо, выученные *в Гонконге* Сутры она и практиковала...

----------


## Dondhup

> Любопытный вариант,  а) Сутр в Тхераваде нет, и подумайте, б) *что* она практиковала 10 лет в Тайланде, что затем её пригласили участвовать в создании дзенского монастыря в Гонконге. Видимо, выученные *в Гонконге* Сутры она и практиковала...



В тхераваде нет сутр? Интересно.

----------


## Tiop

> В тхераваде нет сутр? Интересно.


Ни одной:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/index.html

Сутта это другое слово:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,551.0.html

Кроме того:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=61

----------


## Ондрий

Dondhup - вы что? Сутра - это плохое слово, санскритское, сразу махаяной пахнет!

вас тут не стояло! (С)

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup - вы что? Сутра - это плохое слово, санскритское, сразу махаяной пахнет!
> 
> вас тут не стояло! (С)


До чего ж я невежественен, думал что сектантские настроения в буддизме только у тибетцев да китайцев с японцами бывают  :Smilie: 
И на тебе.

----------


## Tiop

В смысле? В чем сектантские настроения?




> санскритское


Будда прямо запретил писать на санскрите:

[Из классического труда В. Гейгера "Очерк палийской литературы"]




> X. Если пали является формой языка магадхи, используемого Буддой, тогда палийский канон может считаться наиболее аутентичной формой Буддхавачанам (слова Будды), даже если с самого начала учение Будды могло проповедоваться и изучаться в различных районах Индии на соответствующих местных диалектах. Это заключение было выведено (неверно, на мой взгляд), из Чулавагги (V.33.1 = Vin. II.139). В этом эпизоде говорится, как два монаха жаловались Учителю на то, что члены общины имеют разное происхождение и что они искажают слова Будды своими собственными диалектами (sakaaya niruttiyaa). Поэтому они предложили перевести слова Будды на санскрит (chandaso). Будда не дал на это разрешения


http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_intro.html

Cм. далее там филологическую проблематику.

----------


## До

> Сутта это другое слово:


Так хочется видеть различия там где их нет.
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.4:1:301.pali




> Поэтому они предложили перевести слова Будды на санскрит (chandaso).


Ну естественно. Chandaso вообще-то - стихи.

----------


## Tiop

> Ну естественно. Chandaso вообще-то - стихи.


Chando

Chando (nt.) [Vedic chandas, from skandh, cp. in meaning Sk. pada; Gr. i)/ambos] metre, metrics, prosody, esp. applied to the Vedas Vin ii.139 (chandaso buddhavacanaŋ āropeti to recite in metrical form, or acc. to Bdhgh. in the dialect of the Vedas cp. Vin. Texts iii.150); S i.38; Sn 568 (Sāvittī chandaso mukhaŋ: the best of Vedic metres).
   -- viciti prosody VvA 265 (enumd as one of the 6 disciplines dealing with the Vedas: see chaḷanga).

Стихи *Вед*, т.е. ведийский санскрит, язык Вед (dialect of the Vedas). И не "стихи", а метрические формы, проза тоже может иметь ритм.




> Так хочется видеть различия там где их нет.


 :Smilie:  До VS Peter Harvey and L.S. Cousins.

А первый вариант тогда: До VS Wilhelm Ludwig Geiger  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Сам Петер Харви, по вашей-же ссылке, на стр. 39 пишет так:



> In the *suttas* (Skt. *sūtras*) of the Pali Canon, the most common way of referring to the Buddha is ...


Он что подразумевает, что это одно и то-же? Дальше больше:



> The title of the Buddha’s first sermon, the Dharmacakraparvatana *Sūtra* (Pali Dhammacakkappavatana *Sutta*), the ‘Setting in Motion of the Wheel of Dharma’, suggests the idea that that ...





> What are generally known as the four ‘Noble Truths’ (Skt. ārya-satyas, Pali ariyasaccas) are the focus of what is seen as the first sermon of the Buddha (Skt. Dharmacakrapravartana *Sūtra*, Pali Dhammacakkappavatana *Sutta*; Vinaya 1.10 12; Saṃyutta Nikāya 5.420–4), and form the framework for many key teachings of the Buddha.


Tiop vs. Peter Harvey?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Любопытный вариант,  а) Сутр в Тхераваде нет, и подумайте, б) *что* она практиковала 10 лет в Тайланде, что затем её пригласили участвовать в создании дзенского монастыря в Гонконге. Видимо, выученные *в Гонконге* Сутры она и практиковала...


Ну, началось в колхозе утро! Вам что лишь бы поспорить?
Если человек после бани в церковь идет, то это не значит, что он там веником машет. Сутры в Гонконге, Тхеравада в Таиланде.  А дзенский монастырь она создавала, после того как в Корее монахиней дзен стала.

----------


## Толя

Перевод этого отрывка является дискуссионным вообще-то и однозначного мнения пока что нет даже о том имеются там ввиду стихи или, собственно, санскрит. У Буддагосы, кстати, описание дхъян отклоняется от той, что представлена в суттах (Дэн Лустхаус) и он известен тем, что комментарий его был направлен против более популярной тогда школы сарвастивада. В тхераваде шибко сильно изучается его Абхидхамма? Действительно?   

Более того, наблюдаемая деятельность учителей тхеравады говорит о том, что в случае правоты Гейгера и Буддагосы они извращают слово Будды. Тиоп, кому вы следуете, слепцам, которые ведут других слепцов в яму? бугага (((( И какое отношение имеете вы и эти учителя к истинному учению Будды на пали, если столь очевидно его несоблюдение??? Это надо же так хватить...  :Big Grin: 

А если подумать головой, то конец в Чулавагге о возникновении страдания вследствие переводов - явная тупость.




> na, bhikkhave, buddhavacana.m chandaso aaropetabba.m. 
> yo aaropeyya, aapatti dukka.tassa.





> “kalyaa.navaakkara.naati madhurasaddaa. chandaso aaropemaati veda.m viya sakkatabhaasaaya vaacanaamagga.m aaropema. sakaaya niruttiyaati ettha sakaa nirutti naama sammaasambuddhena vuttappakaaro maagadhiko vohaaro.”


Найдите отличие с буквы S.

----------


## Толя

> Chando (nt.) [Vedic chandas, from skandh, cp. in meaning Sk. pada; Gr. i)/ambos] metre, metrics, prosody, esp. applied to the Vedas Vin ii.139 (chandaso buddhavacanaŋ āropeti to recite in metrical form, or acc. to Bdhgh. in the dialect of the Vedas cp. Vin. Texts iii.150); S i.38; Sn 568 (Sāvittī chandaso mukhaŋ: the best of Vedic metres).-- viciti prosody VvA 265 (enumd as one of the 6 disciplines dealing with the Vedas: see chaḷanga).
> 			
> 		
> 
> Стихи Вед, т.е. ведийский санскрит, язык Вед (dialect of the Vedas). И не "стихи", а метрические формы, проза тоже может иметь ритм.


(1) То, что проза может иметь ритм не делает ее равной языку вообще

(2) перед словосочетанием in dialect of the Vedas, есть еще слова. Не пробовали их разобрать и подумать на тему того, насколько однозначное толкование они имеют?

----------


## До

L. S. Cousins в упомянутой статье пишет так:



> It is clear that one of Ray's major weaknesses is his handling of the Pali tradition. His sympathies are perhaps shown by his practice of Sanskritizing the names of Pali texts. He seems unaware that for example _sutta_ in Pali is probably from _sukta_ and its Sanskritization to _sutra_ is unhistorical, while _bodhisatta_ in early sources is probably not equivalent to _bodhisattva_, but to _bodhisakta_ 'one seeking awakening '. The latter is particularly important because it leads him, as part of an unconvincing attempt to trace the origins of the Mahayana back to the time of the Buddha, to misinterpret the earliest passages in which the Buddha refers to himself by this name. It is of course simply wrong to render the Pali _paccekabodhisatta_ as _pratyekabodhisattva_, since the Pali users who utilize this expression certainly derived _satta_ from the root SAJ. Indeed even the etymology of _paccekabuddha_ itself has a number of problems. (BSOAS, Vol. 59, No. 1. (1996), pp. 172-173)


(Акцент на probably. Что же это он - не уверен что-ли?)

J. C. Wright в неупомянутой статье пишет так:



> An introduction, besides summarizing content, chronology, and authorship, attempts to solve the vexed question of the origin of the term _sutra_. The matter is so redolent of popular etymology that it would seem preferable to reverse the ostensible sequence of events and see in _sutra_ a back-formation from MIA _sutta_ based on the etymology alleged in Pali: _sutta_ could then be identified, more attractively, as based on _sukta_. The relation between _sukta_ and _sutra_ in late Vedic would presuppose that existing in Pali between _sutta_ in the sense of Suttapitaka _gatha_ and _sutta_ in the sense of Suttavibhanga vinaya. Before the advent of a spurious etymology, _sutta_ and _suttanta_, comparable with _veda_ and _vedanta_ in formation and with _sukta_ and _sutra_ in sense, would have been morе clearly distinguishable. (Bulletin of the School of Oriental and African Studies, University of London, Vol. 41, No. 3. (1978), pp. 609-610.)


(Акцент на seem preferable. Он что-ли наугад выбирает?
И ещё акцент  на том, что вопрос болезненно затруднительный (_vexed_). Учёные - мучаются, а некоторым участникам БФ - всё предельно ясно. Почему им ясно если учёным не ясно?)
Так вот, Wright пишет, что скорей всего не _sutta_ произошло от _sutra_, а наоборот _sutra_ от _sutta_. Видимо эта Sanskritization и есть, по мнению Cousins, unhistorical. Но почему она unhistorical, ведь для Wright она seems preferable? Если вопрос настолько сложный, что аж болезненный, но по мнению Cousins, слово _sutra_ произошло не от _sutta_, то от чего? (Вероятно от _suktam_? Подобно тому как _sutta_ от _sukta_.)

И какое отношение тонкие/сложные вопросы этимологии имеют отношение к тому, что тексты с тем же самым содержанием на санскрите называются _sutra_. К тому, что как бы то ни было, а _сутта_ на санскрит переводится как _сутра_ и наоборот, эти слова обозначают одно и то-же на разных языках.

Разве настаивать на том, что только _сутта_ правильное слово для сутр не будет противоречить этому поучению:



> It was said, do not insist for local expressions and do not over ride the popular usage. Why was it said so? Bhikkhus, how is there insistence for local expressions and how is the popular usage over ridden? Bhikkhus, in a certain state the bowl is known as Pаtiti, in another Pattam, in another Vittham, in another Sarаvan, in another Dhаropan, in another Poхan, and Pisгlan in yet another. By whatever name it is known in that and other state, it is taken as the highest truth and all else is not the truth. This is insisting for local expressions and over riding the popular usage. Bhikkhus, how is there no insistence for local expession and no over riding of popular usage? Bhikkhus, in a certain state the bowl is known as Pаtiti, in another Pattam, in another Vittham, in another Sarаvan, in another Dhаropan, in another Ponan, and Pisilan in yet another. *By whatever name it is known in that and other state, the venerable one knows, it is the bowl that is known, and thinks nothing more about it.* Thus there is no insistence for local expession and no over riding of popular usage. If it was said, do not insist for local expressions and do not over ride the popular usage. it was said on account of this. (Aranavibhanga-sutta)


ps. А школа _Sthaviravada_ как свои тексты называла тогда? Не сутрами?

----------


## До

> Метр, 1) М. в стихосложении, размер стихотворный, отличающая стихи от прозы ритмическая упорядоченность, в соответствии с которой текст, помимо смыслового (синтаксического) членения, делится на специфически стиховые метрические единицы — стопы, стихи, строфы и т.п.


Tiop *vs.* Большая Советская Энциклопедия?




> *Поэзия и проза* (поэзия: греч. póiesis, от poiéo - делаю, творю; проза: лат. prosa, от prorsa - прямая, простая, от proversa - обращенная вперёд, ср. лат. versus - стих, буквально- повёрнутый назад), два основных типа организации речи художественной, внешне различающиеся в первую очередь строением ритма. Ритм поэтической речи создаётся отчётливым делением на соизмеримые отрезки, в принципе не совпадающие с синтаксическим членением (см. Стих). Прозаическая художественная речь расчленяется на абзацы, периоды, предложения и колоны, присущие и *обычной практической речи*, но имеющие определённую упорядоченность; [.....]
> 
> Первоначально поэзией именовалось искусство слова вообще, поскольку в нём вплоть до нового времени резко преобладали стихотворная и близкие к ней ритмико-интонационные формы. Прозой же называли все нехудожественные словесные произведения: философские, научные, публицистические, информационные, ораторские и т.п. (В России такое словоупотребление господствовало в 18 - начале 19 вв. и было распространено до начала 20 в., а в иных случаях встречается и теперь.)


Что это как не различение на санскрит и практрит? (Санскрит = поэзия, пракрит = проза.)





> Although Sanskrit was said, in brahmanical tradition, to be the unchanging language spoken by the gods, in which each word had an inherent significance, this view of language was not shared in the early Buddhist tradition, in which words were only conventional and mutable signs. Neither the Buddha nor his early followers shared the brahmans' reverence for the Vedic language or its sacred texts. *This view of language naturally extended to Pāli, and may have contributed to its usage (as an approximation or standardization of local Middle Indic dialects) in place of Sanskrit.* (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pali)


Пали по сути является средне-индийским санскритом.




> *The term "Sanskrit" was not thought of as a specific language set apart from other languages, but rather as a particularly refined or perfected manner of speaking.* Knowledge of Sanskrit was a marker of social class and educational attainment and the language was taught mainly to members of the higher castes, through close analysis of Sanskrit grammarians such as Pāṇini. Sanskrit, as the learned language of Ancient India, thus existed alongside the Prakrits (vernaculars), which evolved into the Middle Indic dialects, and eventually into the contemporary modern Indo-Aryan languages. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanskrit)


В древности санскрит означало не отдельный язык, а высокий стиль речи.




> Apabhramsa was a language developed after the prakrit languages.[4] [5]Modern Provincial languages developed from different Apabhramsas. Patanjali was the first to use Apabhramsa in his Mahabhasya (200 B.C.). Apabhramsa means a corrupted form of Sanskrit language. This meaning was according to Patanjali. He used Apabhramsa word in this meaning. *Sanskrit language developed in Pali and Prakrit languages.* Prakrit language later developed in Apabhramsa language.[6]. Its other name is Avahatta. This word is developed from Sanskrit word Apabhrasta.[7] Mostly Jain religious language and spiritual literature if Siddhas was composed in Apabhramsa language. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_Indic)


Пали является дальнейшей разработкой и основан на санскрите.




> http://www.thisismyindia.com/ancient...-language.html
> 
> The Language of the Rig Veda was already archaic when the hymns were composed and the ordinary Aryan spoke a simpler tongue, more closely akin to classical Sanskrit. By the time of the Buddha the masses were speaking languages which were much simpler than Sanskrit. These were the Prakrit and Pali. The ordinary speech of Ancient India has been preserved for us largely through the unorthodox religions. Most inscriptions of pre-Gupta time are in Prakrit. The women and humbler characters of the Sanskrit drama are made to speak in formalized Prakrit of various dialects. A few of secular literary works were composed in Prakrit. Classical Sanskrit increasing became the language of Brahmins and the learned few. Its use was restricted to certain occasions such as issuing of proclamations and during the performance of Vedic ceremonies. *In the towns and villages a popular form of Sanskrit, known as Prakrit, came into the existence. There was great number of local variations. The chief western variety was called Shuraseni and the eastern variety, Magadhi. Pali was another popular language based on Sanksrit. It, too, was used in the same religions as Prakrit. The Buddha, to reach more people, taught in Magadhi.* Speaking of literature, the four Vedas and the Brahmins and Upanishads have some literary qualities. Some hymns of the Rig Veda and some parts of the early Upanishads have some merit. Otherwise, they are mostly dry and monotonous. ...
> 
> Chronologically *Pali is the first Sanskrit language* and Prakrit appeared later. Even the meaning of the word 'Pali' underwent changes. In the final stages the word "Pali" meant language of the texts of Theravada Buddhism.


Пали - популярный язык на основе санскрита.

Наверное стоит различать поэтическую и высокую форму языка санскрит и сам язык как таковой (санскрит как синоним пракрита).

----------


## Pavel

> Так ты попробуй исключить буддийские концепции из рассмотрения, завязанные на перерождение, и приведи мне аргументы для неучастия в этом искрометном действе...
> *"Аллах акбар! На Хост!!!"*


Pampkin Head, Вы действительно в своей жизни никогда не встречали аргументов, осуждающих джехад? Вам не лень просто болтать и не думать при этом? Назовите мне религию или философское учение, не порицающее и не имеющее аргументов для порицания таких явлений как джехад. Может быть есть светские учения, до сих пор не нашедшие аргументов против этого действа и не прописавшие государственным волевым решением наказаний за подобные действа?

----------


## Tiop

> Он что подразумевает, что это одно и то-же? Дальше больше:


Он просто-напросто даёт здесь старую и более широко распространенную точку зрения, которую сам считает проблематичной и маловероятной.




> В тхераваде шибко сильно изучается его Абхидхамма? Действительно?


"5 баллов"  :Smilie:   Без комментариев.




> J. C. Wright в неупомянутой статье пишет так:
> Цитата:
> An introduction, besides summarizing content, chronology, and authorship, attempts to solve the vexed question of the origin of the term sutra. The matter is so redolent of popular etymology that it would seem preferable to reverse the ostensible sequence of events and see in sutra a back-formation from MIA sutta based on the etymology alleged in Pali: sutta could then be identified, more attractively, as based on sukta. The relation between sukta and sutra in late Vedic would presuppose that existing in Pali between sutta in the sense of Suttapitaka gatha and sutta in the sense of Suttavibhanga vinaya. Before the advent of a spurious etymology, sutta and suttanta, comparable with veda and vedanta in formation and with sukta and sutra in sense, would have been morе clearly distinguishable. (Bulletin of the School of Oriental and African Studies, University of London, Vol. 41, No. 3. (1978), pp. 609-610.)



Большое спасибо, автор приводит дополнительные основания для этимологии su+ukta.




> с тем же самым содержанием


Нет ни одного санскритского текста, имеющего то же содержание, что в палийском.




> Tiop vs. Большая Советская Энциклопедия?


Без комментариев.

Из БСЭ:

Санскрит:




> Санскрит, один из основных древнеиндийских языков индоевропейской языковой семьи, получивший литературную обработку. Распространён в Северной Индии с 1 в. до н. э. Отличается строго нормализованной грамматикой, унифицированной системой правил. Санскрит противостоит пракритам как язык, доведённый до формального совершенства (самскрта, буквально - обработанный), ведийскому языку, архаичному и мало унифицированному, а также другим древнеиндийским диалектам, давшим начало пракритам. На Санскрит написаны произведения художественной, религиозной, философской, юридической и научной литературы, оказавшие влияние на культуру Юго-Восточной и Центральной Азии и Западной Европы (см. Санскритская литература). Санскрит повлиял на развитие языков Индии (главным образом в лексике) и на некоторые другие языки, оказавшиеся в сфере санскритской или буддийской культуры (язык кави, тибетский язык). В Индии Санскрит используется как язык гуманитарных наук и культа, в узком кругу - как разговорный язык.
> 
>   Различают эпический Санскрит (язык «Махабхараты» и «Рамаяны», архаичный и менее нормализованный), классический Санскрит (унифицированный язык обширной литературы, описанный древнеиндийскими грамматиками и занимающий центральное место среди других видов Санскрит), ведийский Санскрит (язык поздних ведийских текстов, подвергшийся влиянию современного ему Санскрит), буддийский гибридный Санскрит и джайнский Санскрит (среднеиндийские языки буддийских, соответственно джайнских текстов). Санскрит использует разные типы письменности, восходящие к брахми: кхароштхи, кушанское письмо, гупта, нагари, деванагари и др. Фонетика и фонология характеризуются тремя чистыми гласными («а», «е», «о»), двумя фонемами, имеющими гласные и согласные аллофоны (i/y, u/v), и двумя плавными (r, l), которые могли выступать в слоговой функции. Сильно упорядочена система согласных (5 блоков - губные, переднеязычные, церебральные, заднеязычные и палатальные фонемы; каждый из блоков образуется противопоставлением звонких/глухих и придыхательных/непридыхательных). Из просодических признаков характерны различия по месту ударения, высоте тона ударного слога и долготе - краткости. Многочисленные правила сандхи определяют поведение фонем на стыках морфем и слов. Морфонологическая особенность - наличие 3 видов корня в зависимости от количества гласного. Для морфологии характерна восьмипадежная система имени, 3 рода и 3 числа. Глагол имеет развитую систему времён и наклонений. Синтаксис зависит от характера текстов: в одних - богатство флективных форм, в других преобладают сложные слова, аналитические формы времени и залога. Лексика богата и стилистически многообразна. Изучение Санскрит в Европе началось с конца 18 в. Знакомство с Санскрит сыграло в начале 19 в. решающую роль в создании сравнительно-исторического языкознания.
> 
> 
> 
>   Лит.: Иванов В. В., Топоров В. Н., Санскрит, М., 1960; Wackernagel J., Debrunner A., Altindische Grammatik, Bd 1-3, Gцtt., 1930-1957; Renou L., Grammaire sanscrite, t. 1-2, P., 1930: Whitney W. D., A Sanscrit Grammar, 2 ed., Camb. (Mass.), 1960; Edgerton F., Buddhist hybrid Sanskrit grammar and dictionary, t. 1-2, New-Haven, 1953: Bцhtlingk О., Sanskrit Worterbuch, t. 1-7, СПБ, 1855-1875; Mayrhofer М., Kurzgefasstes etymologisches Worterbuch des Altindischen, Bd 1, Hdlb., 1956.
> 
>   В. Н. Топоров.


Пали:




> Пали, один из наиболее известных среднеиндийских языков индийской (или индоарийской) группы индоевропейской семьи языков. Возник, видимо, на основе одного из архаичных западных среднеиндийских диалектов, но затем впитал в себя восточно-индийские элементы ("магадхизмы"). Родина пали -- Индия; ещё до н. э. распространился на острове Шри-Ланка, а в конце 1-го - начале 2-го тыс. -- в ряде стран к востоку от Индии. Пали -- язык буддийского Канона в форме, утвердившейся на острове Шри-Ланка; на пали написаны и многочисленные религиозные, философские, научные, юридические, художественные произведения. Выделяются 4 вида пали: язык стихотворных частей Канона (архаичен); канонической прозы (более однороден и упорядочен); комментаторской литературы (ещё более прост и унифицирован); позднейшей литературы (с многими новообразованиями, отступлениями от правил, иноязычными влияниями). В силу исключительного культурно-исторического значения пали (в отличие от других среднеиндийских языков) сохранился как живой язык письменности (Шри-Ланка, Бирма, Таиланд, Лаос, Камбоджа, Вьетнам) в сочинениях культового и научного характера и в устном общении образованных буддистов. Оказал значительное влияние на ряд языков Юго-Восточной Азии. Для пали характерны пятичленная система гласных фонем, отсутствие слоговых сонорных, противопоставление придыхательных - непридыхательных и церебральных - нецеребральных согласных, запрет на сочетание большинства смычных фонем друг с другом (не считая геминат), тенденция к открытому слогу, закон двух мор, определяющий долготу или краткость слога; 6 падежей (как максимум), сокращающихся в ряде типов склонения; взаимодействие 3 времён и 2 видов в глаголе; развитая и упорядоченная система синтаксиса; исключительная сложность и разработанность семантических структур и словаря (для передачи идей Канона).
> 
> Лит.: Минаев И. П., Очерк фонетики и морфологии языка пали, СПБ, 1872; Елизаренкова Т. Я., Топоров В. Н., Язык пали, М., 1965; Mayrhofer М., Handbuch des Pдli, Bd 1-2, Hdlb., 1951; Perniola V., A grammar of the Pali language, Colombo, 1958; Warder A. K., Introduction to Pali, L., 1963; Rhys Davids T. W., Stede W., The Pali Text Society. Pali-English dictionary, pt 1-8, L., 1947-59; Trenckner V., A critical Pali dictionary, v. 1-2, Cph., 1924-1960 (издание продолжается).


Будда не мог запретить стихи, так как сам их часто декламирует в суттах. А в Палийском каноне есть целые сборники поэтических текстов.




> Ну, началось в колхозе утро! Вам что лишь бы поспорить?
> Если человек после бани в церковь идет, то это не значит, что он там веником машет. Сутры в Гонконге, Тхеравада в Таиланде. А дзенский монастырь она создавала, после того как в Корее монахиней дзен стала.


Вот чем она занималась в Тайланде:
In Thailand I spent most of the time living with nature, in the forest and caves. I spent almost two years by myself in a cave and stopped all contact with people. I was very happy and enjoyed practicing with nature.

 :Smilie:  Т.е. человек  наслаждался своим обществом с природой наедине, 10 лет отдыхал. А до этого она изучала махаянские сутры и уже была буддистской, читала молитвы Kwan Seum Bosal, т.е. буддисткой школы Kwan Um. А после этого сразу получила передачу (инку) в дзен.

Но какое отношение всё это имеет к Тхераваде?

----------


## До

> Без комментариев.


Tiop, как только вас к стенке припирают так сразу "без комментариев", а как сами так сразу "уличил во лжи".

----------


## Tiop

> И не "стихи", а метрические формы, проза тоже может иметь ритм.





> Tiop vs. Большая Советская Энциклопедия?


:




> *По поводу прозаических текстов* Глинки Орлицкий *замечает*, что *они «значительно метричнее, чем проза его современников-литераторов, не столь чутких к звучанию речи»* (с. 102), в связи с чем возникает вопрос: а как же проза Фета, который «последовательно избегает метра» (с. 91) в своих прозаических опусах? Не потому ли поэт избегает в прозе метра, что проза не приемлет метризации? Ведь *метризованная проза* — это проза особого типа; вообще-то прозе метр не свойствен, даже противопоказан. А музыканты — по нашему наблюдению — совсем не так чутки к слову, как поэты, ритмизуемый материал этих искусств слишком различен, и разница нередко дает себя знать при столкновениях — в романсах и особенно в операх («Задумчивость — моя подруга...», — поет Татьяна Модеста Ильича Чайковского, бездумно сменив местоимение третьего лица на первое. Подобных комических примеров можно привести много).
> 
> Когда сталкиваешься с выводом Орлицкого по поводу толстовской прозы: «Приходится отбросить кажущуюся очевидной мысль *об абсолютной случайности появления метра в прозе даже такого “непоэтичного” автора*, как Л. Толстой», то невольно думаешь, что ведь и наш автор становится в этот ряд непоэтичных авторов, относительно которых «приходится отбросить мысль о случайности появления метра», ряд, в котором господин Журден мог бы узнать, что он говорит не просто прозой, а метризованной прозой.


http://magazines.russ.ru/nlo/2003/63/nevzgl.html


Здесь (в смысле, в очередной раз...) Вы себя к стенке приперли незнанием основных понятий литературы, которые вообще-то должен знать любой образованный человек... Потому и "без комментариев". Об остальном "филологическом расколбасе" я просто промолчу  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> И не "стихи", а метрические формы, проза тоже может иметь ритм.


Tiop спутал метр с ритмом - утипути, с кем не бывает. Подрастёте научитесь, вся жизнь впереди, ученье - свет.



> Здесь (в смысле, в очередной раз...) Вы себя к стенке приперли незнанием основных понятий литературы, которые вообще-то должен знать любой образованный человек... Потому и "без комментариев".


Угу, но как быть с тем, что я не ошибся в знании этих основных понятий, а значит, вроде как, вполне себе образованный человек, в отличии некоторых.

Tiop против БСЭ. Это даже как-то не солидно, всего-лишь БСЭ...
Tiop _против_ Литературной энциклопедии!



> *Литературная энциклопедия*
> 
> МЕТР — термин античного *стихосложения*, буквально: *мера стиха*, т. е. *обозначение той единицы, к-рая лежит в основе ритма данного стихотворного произведения*. Содержание это не имело особенно устойчивого значения: под метром разумели и стихотворную строчку (стих), и часть строки (напр. диподия), и стопу (ямб, хорей), и определенную последовательность стоп (например гекзаметр), и далее строфические образования (напр. «горацианские метры»). Понятие М. в теории античного (древнегреческого) стиха имело также более широкое значение, обозначая вообще *стихотворную размерную речь в отличие от ритма*, к-рым античные теоретики обозначали не только размер, но и напев, связанный с этим размером. То обстоятельство, что понятие М. врзникло в античном стихе, ритмичность к-рого связана с временны́ми долготными соотношениями слогов (так наз. количественное стихосложение), закрепляет его именно за античным стихом в противовес новейшему стиху, в основе которого лежит соотношение ударных и безударных слогов (так наз. качественное стихосложение); в этом смысле метрический стих — стих античный, основанный на изохронизме (см.), т. е. на равенстве во времени единиц ритма стиха. *Уже в средние века теоретики поэтому противопоставляли понятия М. и ритма*, разумея под первым античный стих (количественный), под вторым — новый стих, основанный на ударности. 
> 
> Так. обр. понятие М. в широком смысле является видовым по отношению к понятию ритма, *обозначая одну из систем стихосложения* (античную). Однако это понятие употребляется многими и по отношению к современному стиху, что вряд ли оправдано и влечет к недоразумениям, т. к. в термин М. вкладывается уже новое содержание (см. «Метрика», «Ритмика»).


Tiop против Wikipedia.



> Meter (British English spelling: metre) describes the linguistic sound patterns of a verse.





> Об остальном "филологическом расколбасе" я просто промолчу


Tiop, сколько вам лет?

----------


## Dondhup

"Будда прямо запретил писать на санскрите:"

А на тибетском, монгольском и русском Будда случайно не запретил писать?
Tiop, вы сказки можете рассказывать хоть до утра, но кроме тхеравады есть другие линии, и практикуя в этих линиях монахи и йогины достигали реализации, вплоть до состояния Будды. Так что говорить о том что сутта и сутра это разные учения и т.п. просто глупо  :Smilie:  Или о том, что тибетские Учителя не знакомы с тем или иным разделом Учения.

Великие Награрджуна, Падмасамбхава, Кармапа, Тилопа, Наропа, Вирупа , Миларепа, Марпа, Цонкапа, Далай Лама и многие другие Учителя достигли состояния Будды и в силу этого знают все Учение, все способы и методы которыми можно привести подводимых к Освобождению.
Хотя Вам об этом уже говорили.

Я понял, что можно сколько угодно копаться в книжках, но если Дхарма не будет в твоем сердце, то толку от этого копания будет мало.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Dondhup*



> Великие Награрджуна, Падмасамбхава, Кармапа, Тилопа, Наропа, Вирупа , Миларепа, Марпа, Цонкапа, Далай Лама и многие другие Учителя достигли состояния Будды и в силу этого знают все Учение, все способы и методы которыми можно привести подводимых к Освобождению.


Они знали только свою линию, которая, в своё время, откололась от Дхаммы-Винаи.
Надеюсь, вы не станете отрицать, что именно махасангхики внесли *новые* положения с Дхамму?



> Чеpез сто лет после паpиниpваны Будды был созван Втоpой Собоp в Весали (Вайшали), чтобы обсудить споpные вопpосы Винаи. Hа этом собоpе пpоизошел пеpвый pаскол сангхи, школа Махасангхика отошла от пpивеpженных тpадиции Стхавиpавадинов. Ключевым вопpосом было несогласие Махасангхики пpинять Сутpы и Винаю как окончательный автоpитет по учению Будды. Этот pаскол положил начало тому движению, котоpое позднее пpевpатилось в буддизм Махаяны, ставшим основным течением в севеpной Азии (Китае, Тибете, Японии, Коpее)





> Второй буддийский собор, называемый также Собором в Весали, был созван королем Калашокой (Kalasoka) и состоялся возле города Весали в 100 году буддийской эры, то есть в 443 г. до н.э. после возникновения разногласий между консервативными и либеральными членами Сангхи: утверждалось, что монахи клана Ваджжей (Vajji) из Весали практиковали десять противозаконных изменений в монашеских правилах Закона (Винае). Семьсот Архатов, возглавленных преподобным Ясой (Venerable Yasa), преподобным Саббаками (Venerable Sabbakami) и преподобным Реватой (Venerable Revata), приняли участие в этом Соборе.
> 
> Консервативная школа (Стхавиравада) настаивала на строгом следовании монашеским правилам (Винае). Отколовшаяся школа Махасангхика отстаивала смягчение монашеских правил, привлекательное для большинства монашества и мирян (что подразумевает их название «Махасангхика» – «собрание большинства»).
> 
> Собор окончился отвержением взглядов Махасангхиков, вынудив последних покинуть Собор. Ряд дальнейших диспутов породил дальнейшее разделение на группы несогласных. С этого момента принято говорить о существовании различных направлений и школ буддизма.

----------


## До

> Нет ни одного санскритского текста, имеющего то же содержание, что в палийском.


Dharmacakrapravartana-*sūtra* на китайском:
http://www.cbeta.org/result/normal/T02/0109_001.htm
(На китайский сутры переводились с санскрита.)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandharan_Buddhist_texts



> The Gandhāran texts are in a considerably deteriorated form (their survival at all is miraculous), but educated guesses about reconstruction have been possible in several cases using both modern preservation techniques and more traditional textual scholarship, *comparing previously known Pāli and Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit versions of texts*.
> ...
> The collection is composed of a diversity of texts: a Dhammapada, discourses of Buddha (for example the Rhinoceros Horn Sutra), Avadanas and Purvayogas, commentaries and Abhidharma texts.
> ...
> The Khotan *Dharmapada*
> In 1892 a copy of the Dhammapada written in the Gandhārī Prakrit was discovered near Khotan in Xinjiang, western China.


_A Preliminary Survey of Some Early Buddhist Manuscripts Recently Acquired by the British Library_, Richard Salomon, Journal of the American Oriental Society, Vol. 117, No. 2. (Apr. - Jun., 1997), pp. 353-358.



> Identification and classification of the texts is still for the most part at a preliminary stage, and only a few of them have been positively identified with parallel texts in Pali, Sanskrit, Chinese, or Tibetan. But the major genres of Buddhist canonical and paracanonical literature represented by this collection have become clear, at least in general outline. Most of the texts which are sufficiently legible to be analyzed in the preliminary survey seem to fall into the following categories:
> ...
> 3. Canonical sutra texts and commentaries thereon, for instance, a Gandhari version of the _Sangiti-sutra_ (also extant in Pali, Sanskrit, and Chinese) with an unidentified commentary.

----------


## Топпер

До появления Модератора тему закрываю т.к. она ушла в офф-топ.
Alex(у): если всё же стоит продолжить прения - напиши по ПС.

----------

